# How To Unlock The System BIOS On An ASUS G75VX | nVidia GTX 670MX Custom vBIOS Overclock Tutorial



## RypeDub

Section 1: How To Dump / Backup / Flash Your System BIOS

Part One: How To Use FPTw64 To Dump / Backup Your System BIOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1.) Download FTPw64 here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/doeqpzr7vgaytmv/FPTw64.zip

2.) Extract some where, I use a folder on my Desktop called: "BIOS Tools/FPTw64/", so that's how you should imagine this process.

3.) Hold the Shift Button and Right Click on any white space in the FPTw64 folder, then click on: "Open command window here".

4.) When the command prompt comes up, type this in to BACK UP / DUMP your BIOS: fptw64 -d BIOS-Backup.rom -BIOS

4.a) Here is the command breakdown:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"fptw64" is the name of the .exe file, DOS allows programs to run without their extensions, as long as they are .exe/.com/.bat/etc.

"-d" this is a "command switch" which is basically telling the program what to do, in this case -d literally mean dump (which is also how you back up because you could copy and save this dump)

"BIOS-Backup" here is where you would choose a file name you want your dump/backup to be named. I used BIOS-Backup so that I don't forget what it is.

".rom" the .rom is apart of the file name. We use .rom because all of the programs we are using are compatible with a .rom extension, we are NOT using .bin which causes problems some times.

"-BIOS" this is the command switch (which I explained earlier) to tell FPTw64 what to dump. You can dump a lot of things with FPTw64 but we just need the BIOS.



5.) Now, go back into the folder we made for FPTw64: BIOS Tools/FPTw64 and copy or cut the BIOS-Backup.rom file we just made.

6.) Go up one folder, back into BIOS Tools and make a new folder, lets call it: System BIOS, go into that folder and make one last one named: Backup, put the BIOS-Backup.rom file in here.

7.) Copy the BIOS-Backup.rom file one last time, go up one folder into your BIOS Tools/System BIOS/ and make 2 more folders: Unlocked and vBIOS Inserted. Paste a copy in both of these folders.

7.a) The reason I want you to make all these folders and copies is because remember: we are going to be working with our System BIOS and vBIOS so we want to have enough back ups to work with in this mega thread of unlocking the system BIOS and overclocking our vBIOS making our GTX 670mx's more powerful. (You don't have to make the folders, it's just a nice and clean way to organize everything)

Lastly: developers of programs some times impose a specific sequence in which to execute your command, this is why we use the -f then the file name then what to flash. DO NOT switch things around or you will either flash / reprogram the wrong thing which will brick your laptop or nothing will work at all.

The dumped / backed up file will be in the same folder as FPTw64, in which case is: "Desktop/BIOS Tools/FPTw64/BIOS-Backup.rom" for me.

You should get a green message saying: "FPT Operation Passed", if you don't post here and we will help you.



Part Two: How To Use FPTw64 To Flash Your System BIOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1.) If you don't already have FPTw64, you can download it from Part One, Step 1 above.

2.) Extract some where, I use a folder on my Desktop called: "BIOS Tools/FPTw64/", so that's how you should imagine this process.

3.) Hold the Shift Button and Right Click on any white space in the FPTw64 folder, then click on: "Open command window here".

4.) When the command prompt comes up, type this in to FLASH your BIOS: fptw64 -f BIOS-Backup.rom -BIOS

4.a) Here is the command breakdown:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"fptw64" is the name of the .exe file, DOS allows programs to run without their extensions, as long as they are .exe/.com/.bat/etc.

"-f" this is a "command switch" which is basically telling the program what to do, in this case -f literally means flash and is what makes the program copy your new or modified BIOS.

"BIOS-Modified" here is where you would choose a file name you want your dump/backup to be named. I used BIOS-Backup so that I don't forget what it is.

".rom" the .rom is apart of the file name. We use .rom because all of the programs we are using are compatible with a .rom extension, we are NOT using .bin which causes problems some times.

"-BIOS" this is the command switch (which I explained earlier) to tell FPTw64 what to flash / reprogram. You can flash / reprogram a lot of things with FPTw64 but we just need to flash / reprogram the BIOS.



IF IT DOES NOT AUTOMATICALLY START THE FLASHING PROCESS AND GIVES YOU A MISMATCH ERROR YOU MUST STOP USING THAT FILE, COME BACK HERE and post back on here what it said, IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO NOT IGNORE THIS ERROR!!!

To close out of the command prompt window, hold down the CTRL button and press the C button. This will cancel the process, you can then just exit like any other program by clicking the X in the upper right.
IF YOU ARE GETTING SOME KIND OF ERROR AND IT DOESN'T START FLASHING, YOU CAN CAUSE A MAJOR PROBLEM THAT WILL COST YOU A PRETTY PENNY TO GET FIXED! NOTE THE ERROR IT GAVE YOU AND POST BACK HERE!!!! DO NOT CONTINUE, DO NOT IGNORE AND ERRORS AND CONTINUE FLASHING!!! DO NOT IGNORE A SIZE MISMATCH!!!

5.) If all is well, you might get some warning, not an error, and it'll start erasing blocks and reprogramming them. This is good and what we want, when it's done you'll get a: "Successful" message in green text.
if you DO NOT get a successful, READ ABOVE!!!

6.) Once you see the successful message, shut down the computer normally, do NOT force a shutdown, just a normal Start Menu / Start Screen shutdown. Once your laptop is fully shutdown, you MUST take out your battery, unplug your power cord, then hold the power button for 30 seconds. Every single piece of electronic equipment in the world needs a 30 second press of a power button or a reset button to disperse any remaining electricity or static in order to properly be reflashed with a new Firmware / BIOS. This process will reset your BIOS setting to factory defaults, which is ok. If you need to reconfigure your BIOS, just press the Escape button on your keyboard to get back into the BIOS to set up any custom settings you had previously.


----------



## RypeDub

Section 2: How To Extract / Insert A Custom Video BIOS File (Or Sometimes Referred To As A vBIOS) Into / From Your System BIOS Using MMTool

Part One: How To Use MMTool To Dump / Backup / Extract Your Video BIOS (sometimes called a vBIOS)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1.) Download MMTool, this is the program that will allow you to Load up your BIOS and insert the custom vBIOS, here is the download link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/83er4m

2.) Load up MMTool and then click on the Load Image button and locate the BIOS-Backup.rom we just made in your BIOS Tools/System BIOS/vBIOS Inserted folder.

3.) Now locate and click on the Extract tab.

4.) Once on the Extract Tab, click on Browse and navigate to your BIOS Tools folder. Lets make a new folder: Video BIOS. Go into that folder and make one more: Backup folder.

5.) Where is says File name: lets name our backup: vBIOS-Backup.rom. We are saving our vBIOS right now.

6.) Underneath where it shows the file path, there is a section called: For Option ROM Only. Check the box: Link present, then keep it at the default option, do NOT change the drop down list.

7.) Now click on Extract to the right. We have now just dumped / backed up / extracted our Video BIOS, or vBIOS.



Part Two: How To Use MMTool To Insert Your Custom / Modified Video BIOS (sometimes called a vBIOS) Back Into Your System BIOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1.) Download MMTool, this is the program that will allow you to Load up your BIOS and insert the custom vBIOS, here is the download link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/83er4m

2.) Load up MMTool and then click on the Load Image button and locate the BIOS-Backup.rom we just made in your BIOS Tools/System BIOS/vBIOS Inserted folder.

3.) Now locate and click on the Extract tab.

4.) Once on the Extract Tab, click on Browse and navigate to your BIOS Tools folder. Lets make a new folder: Video BIOS. Go into that folder and make one more: Backup folder.

5.) Where is says File name: lets name our backup: vBIOS-Backup.rom. We are saving our vBIOS right now.

6.) Underneath where it shows the file path, there is a section called: For Option ROM Only. Check the box: Link present, then keep it at the default option, do NOT change the drop down list.

7.) Now click on Extract to the right. We have now just dumped / backed up / extracted our Video BIOS, or vBIOS.


----------



## RypeDub

Section 3: How To Apply Manual Overclocking To Your Graphics Card
*
IF YOU HAVE DONE EVERYTHING IN THIS THREAD TO APPLY AN OVERCLOCK, BUT JUST DON'T SEEM TO BE HITTING ANY CLOCKS YOU ARE SETTING, IT MIGHT BE BECAUSE YOUR GRAPHICS CARD AND CPU NEED TO HAVE THEIR THERMAL PASTE AND THERMAL PADS REPLACED!!!

THIS IS BECAUSE THE THERMAL PASTE / PADS WERE EITHER IMPROPERLY INSTALLED OR ARE DAMAGE OR IS WEARING OUT AND YOUR TEMPERATURES ARE SOO HIGH YOUR CARD IS REDUCING POWER TO KEEP COOL AND PREVENT DAMAGE, THUS DISABLING OVERCLOCKING!!!

PLEASE CHECK THE LAST PAGE FOR INFO ON THIS!!! I WILL BE ADDING A LINK AND TUTORIAL ON HOW TO DO SO SOON!!!

DO NOT USE ARTIC SILVER 5 FOR THE GPU / IN REPLACEMENT OF THERMAL PADS FOR THE GPU!! USE http://www.arcticsilver.com/cmq2.html

THIS IS A TRI-LINEAR CERAMIC BASED THERMAL PASTE AND DOES NOT CONDUCT ELECTRICITY, ARTIC SILVER 5 IS A POLYSYNTHETIC SILVER BASED THERMAL PASTE AND IS VERY SLIGHTLY CAPACITIVE, WHICH COULD POTENTIALLY FRY CIRCUITRY!!!

ARTIC SILVER 5 SHOULD ONLY BE USED ON YOUR CPU*
**note: Artic Silver 5 is the actual product, Artic Silver 7 is actually just 7 grams of the AS5 product, do not be fooled by others on the interwebs, and do your own research. hell, email Artic Silver if you'd like.

This section will explain how to use a program called Kepler BIOS Tweaker to modify a Video BIOS (vBIOS) file to apply custom overclocking AND voltage modifications in order to utilize as much power as you can from this amazing graphics card.

I don't have the link right now but the topic is from this site. Google Kepler BIOS Tweaker and that will have the tutorial on how to use the program till I have time to re word it here.

Work in progress, do NOT follow yet


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Open KBT

Click on the Open button in the lower left of the app, navigate to your vBIOS-Backup.rom file, copy it, go up one folder, make a new folder Kepler Edited, paste a copy in there and choose that file to open in KBT

On the main page, change TDP Base Clock to: 993 MHz and Memory Clock to 2400 MHz

Then click on the Voltage Table tab, scroll down to the bottom till you see P05 and P00

Change ALL the sliders, left and right, to 1037.5mV. There are a total of 12 sliders that need to say 1037.5mV.

Now click on the Boost Table tab, move the bottom slider to 993 MHz.

Lastly, click on the Save BIOS button in the bottom left of the app



_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

How to overclock your Monitor, for the lulz:



http://imgur.com/1UE0d


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

How to OverClock your Fan Speeds!

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1070494

Here is the configuration for our laptop: https://mega.nz/#!oEQkjJzQ!OxJa5QMQwNsVuNz549YxVo-PiKoS8hkE2HsRzU1YZV4

.


----------



## RypeDub

Section 4: How To Test Your Newly Overclocked nVidia GTX 670MX Graphics Card


----------



## RypeDub

Section 5: How To Unlock Your System BIOS And Gain Access To Hidden Menu Options

Check the last posts of this thread for more info.


----------



## RypeDub

Section 6: How To Recover From A SPECIFIC Bricked State

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493245/how-to-unlock-the-system-bios-on-an-asus-g75vx-nvidia-gtx-670mx-custom-vbios-overclock-tutorial/300_100#post_24382401

I have encountered a "bricked" state where I changed some option in the BIOS after unlocking 100% of the options (which is completely unnecessary) within the BIOS and was unable to properly bootup.

My "bricked" state was this: I plug in the battery, plug in the AC, green light for charging.

I AM able to power on the laptop (VERY important, I DO NOT know what to do if you CAN NOT power on the laptop)

When it powers on, the keyboard backlight lights up, the CPU and HDD LED blinks.

THEN the LED's stop blinking, then the keyboard backlight turns off, blank / black screen, and only the power and the green battery LED light are active.

I can NOT do ANYTHING in this state.

UNLESS, I power down, hold CTRL and home then power on while holding CTRL and home for just 5 seconds.

The same steps happen again, but this time only for a few seconds, then all the LED's start blinking again, and you see the boot screen, but immediately you get to the ASUS EasyFlash Recovery screen.

To use this, just get another computer, download the STOCK BIOS from here: http://support.asus.com/download/download_item_mkt.aspx?slanguage=en-us&model=G75VX&os=36

Place it onto a FAT/FAT16/FAT32 (NO OTHER PARTITION TABLES SUPPORTED) IN THE ROOT of the drive, NOT in a folder.

RENAME the file to: G75VX.BIN, it should have been named G75VXAS.204 (or .206 or whatever version you are want to go back to stock to), and again: make sure it's in the root of the C:/ drive and NOT in any folder.

Make sure your battery is plugged in and just press ANY key on your keyboard that isn't the ROG button or the power button and it'll start re-programming the BIOS with the stock BIOS, then shut down.

You should now be able to regularly boot up at this point and continue to try different menu options and or flash a new unlocked and modded BIOS.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

You can also place the recovery BIOS file in the root of your hard drive named the same way and it should work that way too. I've done it that way and I've had other users report that it works when USB doesn't.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493245/how-to-unlock-the-system-bios-on-an-asus-g75vx-nvidia-gtx-670mx-custom-vbios-overclock-tutorial/0_100#post_22861160

That is a post that has more information.


----------



## RypeDub

Still alive.

Still working on this.

Will add tutorials for the other sections soon.

KNOWN how to Unlock Hidden Menu in SYSTEM BIOS
KNOWN how to Dump your OWN vBIOS
KNOWN how to OVERCLOCK your CPU
KNOWN how to OVERCLOCK your GPU

I started bought this laptop in June 2013.

I started learning how to overclock it in August 2013.

I posted this, the OP a year later. It's been over 2 years since I've had this laptop.

I'm glad I have finally learned what I've been trying to learn.


----------



## chiran10

Hey so have you found anything about my error?


----------



## chiran10

I still can't figure out why i am getting that error so i am stuck at step 12....


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiran10*
> 
> Hey so have you found anything about my error?
> 
> I still can't figure out why i am getting that error so i am stuck at step 12....


Try this: download THIS FPTW, it's a 64 bit version and I want you to run it while booted into Windows, YES, DO NOT worry, I have been flashing like this for about 10 flashes, just DONT run ANY thing, as in DONT browse to a webpage, DONT change the song your listening to, DONT pause the movie your watching, DONT move the mouse DONT type on your keyboard, as soon as you hit the enter button and the program is doing it's thing, BACK OFF lol let it run.

Also MAKE SURE you have battery life JUST IN CASE your charger becomes unplugged.

Got it? OK, lets go!

FPTw 64 bit: http://www.mediafire.com/download/doeqpzr7vgaytmv/FPTw64.zip

Extract that to what ever folder you have been working with lol

Make sure to copy your modified BIOS file in the newly extracted FPTw64 folder, where the .exe and 2 .dll's are.

Go into that FPTw64 folder, hold shift and right click anywhere that's not a file so you can get the right click menu where you can do things like refresh or arrange icons, click on "Open command window here"

Once cmd.exe is open, right click it in the task bar (usually at the bottom of the screen, but I know some people move it), you should see another Command Prompt option, right click that and click on Run as Administrator, close the previous cmd.exe

You'll know your in the right command prompt when the output is C:\WINDOWS\system32>

Now, in the window where you have the FPTw64 files (2 dlls and an exe) double click on the location bar near the top of the window so you can highlight the full path, cause everyone's user names are different, this is the fastest way to explain it lol just highlight the full path and copy it

Back to the administrator cmd.exe, type only cd, yes that's right: a lowercase c followed by a lowercase d without a space in between them: cd, BUT put a space AFTER cd

Then right click anywhere inside the black window and click on Paste, CTRL + V doesn't paste (I forget why), this will now show: cd C:\Users\NAMEHERE\Folder\FPTw64 (or whatever similar) hit that enter key now and you'll see the output change from the system 32 location

Now type this in: fptw64.exe -f moddedBIOSfileName.rom -bios and hit the enter key again.

REMEMBER TO JUST NOT DO ANY THING, no mouse movements, no keyboard strokes. Just wait literally like 120 seconds (maybe even less)

Where I have up there moddedBIOSfileName.rom, this is where YOU have to type the file name of YOUR modified BIOS file that you copied into that folder earlier.

Let me know if you get the same error


----------



## mboner1

Glad to hear you got it working man. What clock speeds are you running with? .. And what did you have to do to unlock the extra options? Did you do it with the .206 bios?


----------



## RypeDub

I haven't had time to apply the clocks and the vBIOS that httuner still has some limits. There's other vBIOS's that don't have limits, only to your PSU and cooling lol Also there's voltage unlocks as well so I'm still learning what program will do all of that.

For the System BIOS menu options, you need to use AMIBCP and change only options under Main --> blank name to get them unlocked.

Then you need to flash with the 64 bit FPTw located above.

And yes: I'm on version .206 BIOS


----------



## ppoliut

any solutions?
im on .206 bios and waiting for .206 safe modified to unlock all gpu limits.


----------



## kenolak

Don't have the model but great guide, very informative, and using spoilers to hide extra large things very nice.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> any solutions?
> im on .206 bios and waiting for .206 safe modified to unlock all gpu limits.


Sorry man, not enough requests for this. I haven't cared too much my self either.

When it gets more popular, I'll get it done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenolak*
> 
> Don't have the model but great guide, very informative, and using spoilers to hide extra large things very nice.


Thanks man! I really appreicate that! I'm not even done, I've been really busy with my life lately and haven't had the time to make it look even better and fill out all the parts.


----------



## DaGamer12345

So I followed the instructions in this thread for modifying the vBIOS, came across things mentioned in httuner's thread (ex. forgot to reset clocks before flashing, got crashes), but I got it installed properly and it works with no crashes or issues. However, GPU-Z is not recognizing the clocks correctly (something mentioned in httuner's thread). I get this when I open up GPU-Z:


However, if I go into UEFI settings and turn off Launch CSM (hey, I like the high res booting, and I have GRUB so it looks better in high res), all effects of the vBIOS are gone. GPU-Z reads the correct clocks, but I can't get over the +135MHz limit (it might be because I need to reboot my laptop a few more times).
I rebooted my laptop 4 times since the vBIOS installation and it still does not read the correct clocks.

Is the only thing I can do is reboot more times? I'll try rebooting more and reporting if it worked or not.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGamer12345*
> 
> So I followed the instructions in this thread for modifying the vBIOS, came across things mentioned in httuner's thread (ex. forgot to reset clocks before flashing, got crashes), but I got it installed properly and it works with no crashes or issues. However, GPU-Z is not recognizing the clocks correctly (something mentioned in httuner's thread). I get this when I open up GPU-Z:
> 
> 
> However, if I go into UEFI settings and turn off Launch CSM (hey, I like the high res booting, and I have GRUB so it looks better in high res), all effects of the vBIOS are gone. GPU-Z reads the correct clocks, but I can't get over the +135MHz limit (it might be because I need to reboot my laptop a few more times).
> I rebooted my laptop 4 times since the vBIOS installation and it still does not read the correct clocks.
> 
> Is the only thing I can do is reboot more times? I'll try rebooting more and reporting if it worked or not.


I have the same issue on mine and so does another 2 users. When I get 20+ users who have the same issue I'll start up again and release a proper vBIOS. I feel like something httuner did wasn't 100% on point with his vBIOS and no one else has released another one. So once enough people comment on the same issue, I'll see how to extract the vBIOS and what program is out there to edit it, and we already know how to flash it back. So just sit back and don't worry too much. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## DaGamer12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> I have the same issue on mine and so does another 2 users. When I get 20+ users who have the same issue I'll start up again and release a proper vBIOS. I feel like something httuner did wasn't 100% on point with his vBIOS and no one else has released another one. So once enough people comment on the same issue, I'll see how to extract the vBIOS and what program is out there to edit it, and we already know how to flash it back. So just sit back and don't worry too much. Good things come to those who wait.


Wow, thanks for the quick reply! I guess I'll have to wait for the new vBIOS to get correct clocks and other fixed issues. However, is it safe to overclock at this point with the wrong clocks being reported as long as I keep the default clocks in mind?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGamer12345*
> 
> Wow, thanks for the quick reply! I guess I'll have to wait for the new vBIOS to get correct clocks and other fixed issues. However, is it safe to overclock at this point with the wrong clocks being reported as long as I keep the default clocks in mind?


as far as I know I couldn't get the clocks to work at all. So just be safe if one program tells you one thing and another program tells you different. Also I subscribed to this thread with my email address that I use for everything. It's not going anywhere ever, as long as Google is around. So I always get notifications instantly.


----------



## DaGamer12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> as far as I know I couldn't get the clocks to work at all. So just be safe if one program tells you one thing and another program tells you different. Also I subscribed to this thread with my email address that I use for everything. It's not going anywhere ever, as long as Google is around. So I always get notifications instantly.


Alright. Unigine Heaven benchmark seems to tell me the GPU clock right, but I don't think the memory runs at 2200MHz stock, it should be at 1400MHz (1100Mhz, 700MHz) unless the vBIOS modifies the stock clock speed for the memory.

Here's the Heaven benchmark clocks:


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGamer12345*
> 
> Alright. Unigine Heaven benchmark seems to tell me the GPU clock right, but I don't think the memory runs at 2200MHz stock, it should be at 1400MHz (1100Mhz, 700MHz) unless the vBIOS modifies the stock clock speed for the memory.
> 
> Here's the Heaven benchmark clocks:


yea see, maybe the version of the program httuner used was a little out of date or something. Or maybe there's a better vBIOS modification program. But like I said enough people need to have the same problem because it took me weeks to find out how to do what I posted above and I still haven't even cleaned it up and made it a lot better.


----------



## DaGamer12345

Alright, so I'm at an overclock of 841MHz (+240) on the core and 2450MHz (+250) on the memory. However, I get glitches with Unigine Heaven, such as this:

(ignore the black dot near the right arrow because that was a misclick I didn't notice)

I do not experience anything similar in 3DMark 11 or games that I've played, and other users report similar things even with no overclocks. And when I overclocked on the stock vBIOS, I didn't get any of it on 736MHz core, and I started noticing it at 761MHz core. It's not an issue with the memory because with that at stock it still does it.

So I can assume this is just an issue with Heaven and not a too-high core clock?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGamer12345*
> 
> Alright, so I'm at an overclock of 841MHz (+240) on the core and 2450MHz (+250) on the memory. However, I get glitches with Unigine Heaven, such as this:
> 
> (ignore the black dot near the right arrow because that was a misclick I didn't notice)
> 
> I do not experience anything similar in 3DMark 11 or games that I've played, and other users report similar things even with no overclocks. And when I overclocked on the stock vBIOS, I didn't get any of it on 736MHz core, and I started noticing it at 761MHz core. It's not an issue with the memory because with that at stock it still does it.
> 
> So I can assume this is just an issue with Heaven and not a too-high core clock?


If you can play games, watch movies and just use the computer with no artifacts (what those glitches are called) then your fine. Some times just the way the data is displayed is how the artifacts are caused. So if nothing you use causes them your fine.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> If you can play games, watch movies and just use the computer with no artifacts (what those glitches are called) then your fine. Some times just the way the data is displayed is how the artifacts are caused. So if nothing you use causes them your fine.


There is also a known issue with R340 drivers (ie: 340.43 nVidia) with regards to artificating in Unigine Heaven 4.0


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> There is also a known issue with R340 drivers (ie: 340.43 nVidia) with regards to artificating in Unigine Heaven 4.0


Your post has 0% to do with this thread. Please read my 1st post again and ask for help in a new topic. Thank you.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I'm not looking for help. I'm giving ADVICE. Notice, the lack of question mark at the end of my post.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> I'm not looking for help. I'm giving ADVICE. Notice, the lack of question mark at the end of my post.


Ahh, my mistake, I thought our card had higher drivers. You threw me off with you R340 thing, I rarely see them posted like that. Usually people just write out the whole version number.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

ah ok. My apologies for being snappy. I've been a laptop gamer for 10 years, and an nVidia user for 8 of them (going back to the GeForce Go 7900 GS)

For future reference an "R" means the family.

For example, 337.50 and 337.88 are part of R337.

340.43, 340.46, 340.51, are part of R340.

The reason I said R340 is because in case the person with the poor driver behavior had a 340.43 beta driver, that he / she would know if the issue wasn't the card or the OC, but the driver-family. There are additionally reports that the R340 series of drivers have issues with more extreme overclocks. It's not unheard of for a gpu to end up 2 or 3 stops lower than expected due to some factor in the 340 series.

I'd like to see what driver DaGamer is running. if it's 340.43, i'd be willing to bet its a combo of his driver and the OC being used. if it's an R337 series driver, it may be excess OC.

Jason


----------



## DaGamer12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> I'd like to see what driver DaGamer is running. if it's 340.43, i'd be willing to bet its a combo of his driver and the OC being used. if it's an R337 series driver, it may be excess OC.


Here's the driver I'm running:


I just want to restate what I said earlier - the issue shouldn't be excess OC because the issue only happens in Unigine. No issues in 3DMark 11 or any games I have played on the OC. Any higher than +240 core and Unigine downright crashes, any higher than +250 memory and I see starbursts and the driver crashes. Also, I saw the issue in Unigine around the +160 core mark which shouldn't be too high considering I was fine on +135 on stock vBIOS.

Also, here's how I kept track of my OC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



==Unigine Heaven Settings==
API: DX11
Quality: Ultra
Tesselation: Extreme
AA: 8x
Res: 1080p

==Stock==
Core: 601MHz
Memory: 2200MHz
Unigine Heaven Results: FPS: 12.6 / Score: 318

==Unigine Heaven Overclocking==
-Memory (no core clocks yet)-
+50: FPS: 12.7 / S: 320
+100: FPS: 12.8 / S: 323
+150: FPS: 12.8 / S: 323
+200: FPS: 12.9 / S: 324
+250: FPS: 12.9 / S: 326
+260: FPS: 13.0 / S: 326 (incremental)
+270: FPS: 13.0 / S: 326 (incremental)
+280: No fail, starbursts found (incremental)
+290: Probably fail (incremental)
+300: Fail

-Core (Memory at 2450MHz / +250)-
+20: FPS: 13.2 / S: 333
+40: FPS: 13.6 / S: 343
+60: FPS: 13.8 / S: 349
+80: FPS: 14.1 / S: 355
+100: FPS: 14.3 / S: 361
+120: FPS: 14.7 / S: 369
+140: FPS: 14.9 / S: 376
+160: FPS 15.4 / S: 388 (Light artifacting?)
+180: FPS: 15.6 / S: 394 (Light artifacting)
+200: FPS: 16.0 / S: 403 (Medium artifacting)
+220: FPS: 16.3 / S: 410 (Medium artifacting)
+240: FPS: 16.8 / S: 423 (Medium artifacting)
+250: Unigine crashed

==OC Results==
Core: 841MHz
Memory: 2450MHz
Unigine Heaven Results: FPS: 16.8 / Score: 423
FPS Difference from Stock: 4.2
Score Difference from Stock: 105


----------



## ganzosrevenge

hmm. so it IS R337 then. (337.88 = R337 series)

where did you get the modded vBIOS from, if I may ask?


----------



## DaGamer12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> where did you get the modded vBIOS from, if I may ask?


This thread, it's httuner's vBIOS. There's no other vBIOS out there at the moment.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

hmmm, could it be a bad update on the driver? ie: an incomplete uninstall before installing the new driver?


----------



## DaGamer12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> hmmm, could it be a bad update on the driver? ie: an incomplete uninstall before installing the new driver?


Don't think so, because I don't remember uninstalling the driver once. GFE, I uninstalled once because I had issues with it being unresponsive, but not the driver.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I'd venture that it is. have you tried Driverfusion by Treexy after uninstallations in order to get rid of left-over traces within the OS? I'm a fan of that, and a fan of Revo Uninstaller Pro, because they tend to find registry leftovers that can sometimes cause corruptions for later driver-installations.

Jason


----------



## DaGamer12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> I'd venture that it is. have you tried Driverfusion by Treexy after uninstallations in order to get rid of left-over traces within the OS? I'm a fan of that, and a fan of Revo Uninstaller Pro, because they tend to find registry leftovers that can sometimes cause corruptions for later driver-installations.
> 
> Jason


Alright, I'll try reinstalling the drivers with either of those tools when I can. I'll edit this post to reflect my results when I get to it.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Want a step-by-step on how I do it so that i minimize disaster?


----------



## RypeDub

What would be the best driver version to use right now that can handle more than +135 on GPU and more than +1400 on memory?


----------



## ganzosrevenge

337.50.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> What would be the best driver version to use right now that can handle more than +135 on GPU and more than +1400 on memory?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> 337.50.
Click to expand...

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/74637


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Yea, that's the first "nVidia" driver that really opened up performance relative to drivers in the R335, R331, etc., familiies.


----------



## DaGamer12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Want a step-by-step on how I do it so that i minimize disaster?


I think it should be fairly straightforward. Download the program, turn off overclocks, uninstall driver, reboot, reinstall driver, reapply overclocks, and test. Anything I'm missing or have wrong?


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Yup!


Download the Driver you want from nVidia's website
Download Revo Uninstaller Pro from www.revouninstaller.com
Download DriverFusion from www.treexy.com
Install Revo Uninstaller AND DriverFusion
Run Revo Uninstaller and UNINSTALL your Display Driver. Once done, go into Revo and choose "Advanced". Whatever it finds, delete.
Restart in Safe Mode, and run DriverFusion to find any leftover Display Driver Stuff
Restart again, in safe mode, and install the driver you downloaded. This will ONLY download the driver, and NOTHING else.
Restart in NORMAL mode. You should be fine now.


----------



## DaGamer12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Yup!
> 
> 
> Download the Driver you want from nVidia's website
> Download Revo Uninstaller Pro from www.revouninstaller.com
> Download DriverFusion from www.treexy.com
> Install Revo Uninstaller AND DriverFusion
> Run Revo Uninstaller and UNINSTALL your Display Driver. Once done, go into Revo and choose "Advanced". Whatever it finds, delete.
> Restart in Safe Mode, and run DriverFusion to find any leftover Display Driver Stuff
> Restart again, in safe mode, and install the driver you downloaded. This will ONLY download the driver, and NOTHING else.
> Restart in NORMAL mode. You should be fine now.


Ok, I did that, but the issue still persists. However, I was unable to start Driver Fusion, because it threw an error and didn't open. A reinstall didn't help. I went with 337.50 as the driver.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

DF 2.2 has a bug. Try DF 2.1


----------



## ganzosrevenge

DF 2.1 link: Driver Fusion 2.1


----------



## DaGamer12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> DF 2.2 has a bug. Try DF 2.1


Alright, redid it with DF 2.1 and still get the same result in Unigine. Only thing different between last time and this time was that I had to reinstall GFE.


----------



## Arise

People with Bios Mods should pay attention to changing BIOS settings. Is very easy to brick it, and bring it in non post-ing state.
Not sure what is your case, but my G750 seems very fragile when manipulating bios settings.
Removing CMOS battery won't help, in fact I have my battery on the desk for 1 week already, forgot to put it back.
Only way to recover for me is this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RypeDub

I already have a recovery tutorial that works as long as any of the LED lights are lit up, even if you can't power it on. I'm sure you could have avoided this using my recovery tutorial.


----------



## akyboy

HI guys,...

Have this 206 Modified BIOS,.. i wonder is this overclock safe/recommended?



Also, 2 days ago i started getting this error :



Coming from Nvidia inspector. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Klem

Yes, this overclock is very safe. Dont worry. Try for solve your error a little reduce memory frequency. For example to 2400.


----------



## ppoliut

how edit your 206 bios?


----------



## akyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Yes, this overclock is very safe. Dont worry. Try for solve your error a little reduce memory frequency. For example to 2400.


Thanks i will try doing that,..

What are maximum safe values for NVIDIA Inspector?

and/or what values usually ppl have there?

Thanks


----------



## SisterFister

I really wanted to give this a try, but it seems like the sendspace link to the ms-dos flash files in the first step of this tutorial is no longer valid, the download does not include the correct files at the link. If someone could post a correct link to the files it would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Jmoney313

I need your help!!! Everything has been working fine for months. I went into the BIOS to change the boot order, pressed F10 to save, then I got a blank screen. I cut it off then when I boot I get the Brick state listed in your recovery guide. Power light and charge light. The HDD light flickers for a second then the keyboard flashes, and then its just the power light and the charge light on. I've downloaded the G75vx BIOS and changed the name to G75VX.BIN, put in a extra hdd I had, formatted it to FAT32, put file in the Root dir. Then when I boot holding the ctrl and home keys it does a little different. I see the HDD light blinking alot longer, but then the keyboard flashes and it's back to that state. It doesn't matter what keys I press in this state it doen't seem to have any effect. I dont see the EasyFlash GUI at all. My screen doesn't even appear to come on at all. I even tried with a 4gb usb drive formatted to FAT with the file on it, but I dont even see the acesss light on the USB drive come on. What can I do?


----------



## Jmoney313

Another thing... I notice the NUM Lock light is also on until the keyboard flashes. I have also burned the G75VX.BIN file to a CD, and it seems like it's reading it or something because it the HDD indicator flashes for like 15 seconds before the keyboard flashes when I hold Ctrl and Home when powering on with the Disc in. But once the keyboard lights turn on then off that's it... Blank Screen, Only power and battery light on.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmoney313*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I need your help!!! Everything has been working fine for months. I went into the BIOS to change the boot order, pressed F10 to save, then I got a blank screen. I cut it off then when I boot I get the Brick state listed in your recovery guide. Power light and charge light. The HDD light flickers for a second then the keyboard flashes, and then its just the power light and the charge light on. I've downloaded the G75vx BIOS and changed the name to G75VX.BIN, put in a extra hdd I had, formatted it to FAT32, put file in the Root dir. Then when I boot holding the ctrl and home keys it does a little different. I see the HDD light blinking alot longer, but then the keyboard flashes and it's back to that state. It doesn't matter what keys I press in this state it doen't seem to have any effect. I dont see the EasyFlash GUI at all. My screen doesn't even appear to come on at all. I even tried with a 4gb usb drive formatted to FAT with the file on it, but I dont even see the acesss light on the USB drive come on. What can I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jmoney313*
> 
> Another thing... I notice the NUM Lock light is also on until the keyboard flashes. I have also burned the G75VX.BIN file to a CD, and it seems like it's reading it or something because it the HDD indicator flashes for like 15 seconds before the keyboard flashes when I hold Ctrl and Home when powering on with the Disc in. But once the keyboard lights turn on then off that's it... Blank Screen, Only power and battery light on.
Click to expand...

You should NOT need to use another harddrive, EasyFLASH ONLY looks for the .bin BIOS file in the SATA slow 1 (or 0, i forget how they numbered it). It can NOT be on a USB stick or SATA slot 2. Also make sure your holding CTRL + home BEFORE you power on your laptop, THEN after you hit that power button, continue to hold those 2 buttons (CTRL + home) for about 5 seconds, then release. DO NOT hold them until things happen. Count mississippi for the 5 seconds. If you have the .bin BIOS file in the root of your SATA slot 1 drive, then you should definitely see the EasyFlash screen.

IF YOU DO NOT then you might have a hard brick and there is nothing you can do, unless you know how to solder and can get a hold of a factory programmed stock BIOS chip.


----------



## Jmoney313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> You should NOT need to use another harddrive, EasyFLASH ONLY looks for the .bin BIOS file in the SATA slow 1 (or 0, i forget how they numbered it). It can NOT be on a USB stick or SATA slot 2. Also make sure your holding CTRL + home BEFORE you power on your laptop, THEN after you hit that power button, continue to hold those 2 buttons (CTRL + home) for about 5 seconds, then release. DO NOT hold them until things happen. Count mississippi for the 5 seconds. If you have the .bin BIOS file in the root of your SATA slot 1 drive, then you should definitely see the EasyFlash screen.
> 
> IF YOU DO NOT then you might have a hard brick and there is nothing you can do, unless you know how to solder and can get a hold of a factory programmed stock BIOS chip.


Yeah I just tried like 30 times and I'm still not seeing anything. I guess I'm SOL... I did notice when I have a CD in the drive it seems to read longer before the keyboard flashes. I burned the bios file to a disk but still no dice. Like I said it's definitely responding to the ctrl + home key combination tho. I found a seller on eBay selling pre-programmed bios chips for the G75vx but I'm not confident enough with my soldering skills to risk damaging the motherboard. I wonder I ordered it if could just touch the pins of the new chip to mines, to get it to boot and then try to 're-flash it from Windows?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmoney313*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I just tried like 30 times and I'm still not seeing anything. I guess I'm SOL... I did notice when I have a CD in the drive it seems to read longer before the keyboard flashes. I burned the bios file to a disk but still no dice. Like I said it's definitely responding to the ctrl + home key combination tho. I found a seller on eBay selling pre-programmed bios chips for the G75vx but I'm not confident enough with my soldering skills to risk damaging the motherboard. I wonder I ordered it if could just touch the pins of the new chip to mines, to get it to boot and then try to 're-flash it from Windows?


Take out your HDD, put it into another laptop or desktop and put the BIOS .bin file on THAT hard drive. Don't use a CD or DVD or USB.


----------



## Jmoney313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Take out your HDD, put it into another laptop or desktop and put the BIOS .bin file on THAT hard drive. Don't use a CD or DVD or USB.


That's what I did. My original drive already has a file named G75VX.BIN in the C: drive. I downloaded and tried version 204 and 206 from the Asus Website. The filename of the 206 is G75VXAS206.zip . When I extract it I get a G75VXAS.206 file. I changed the name to G75VX.BIN . I put this file in the root directory. I should note that I added a partition to the original drive so I could dual boot Windows 7. I don't know if this affects anything. The hidden partitions are still there


----------



## Jmoney313

I still have the backup.Rom file I created with FTK DOS. I noticed this file is 2 bytes smaller than the downloaded bios. I wonder if I could somehow use this instead?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmoney313*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> still have the backup.Rom file I created with FTK DOS. I noticed this file is 2 bytes smaller than the downloaded bios. I wonder if I could somehow use this instead?


No, easy flash only uses stock BIOS. The problem is that it's not starting. Even if you didn't have a BIOS file in the right spot it should still start up. Battery plugged in? All USB's removed? Charger plugged in?


----------



## DeadSkull

I have the 205 bios...should I flash to 206 first?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> I have the 205 bios...should I flash to 206 first?


Are you sure .205? The G75VX usually goes in even numbers: .202, .204, .206. If yes still: yeah, go ahead and update to .206. All the modifications we are doing work 100% on .206.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Are you sure .205? The G75VX usually goes in even numbers: .202, .204, .206. If yes still: yeah, go ahead and update to .206. All the modifications we are doing work 100% on .206.


Yea, its a 205. Says so in the BIOS and in CPUZ. Weird. I created a bootable USB in order to read my bios and dump it but when I booted and used the "ftp -d bios.rom -BIOS" I got an error about invalid system.

I'm going to assume it's because of my .205 bios.


----------



## DeadSkull

I'm using the FTK9_0.10.zip files copied to my created boot USB and I keep getting this error after running the "fpt -d bios.rom -BIOS" command.

Error 201: [FPT.exe] cannot be run on the current platform.
Please contact your vendor.

EDIT: NVM

I think I'm using 32 bit fpt. Thus the error.


----------



## RypeDub

Lol there we go. I got that error a **** ton of times. Took me a while to notice too. Just don't even use the 64 bit version even if you are 64 bit. Also you can run ftp inside windows. Since its extracting it's safe. If your going to flash it back inside windows: don't have any programs running and don't touch your keyboard or mouse and have both the AC Adapter and battery in.


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Yea, its a 205. Says so in the BIOS and in CPUZ. Weird. I created a bootable USB in order to read my bios and dump it but when I booted and used the "ftp -d bios.rom -BIOS" I got an error about invalid system.
> 
> I'm going to assume it's because of my .205 bios.]


I would apreciate if you post 205 bios here as it is difficult to get hold on it since it is not posted on asus support site. I would like to examine it a bit.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> I would apreciate if you post 205 bios here as it is difficult to get hold on it since it is not posted on asus support site. I would like to examine it a bit.


Sorry, I just saw this but I already wiped the old bios with a new .206 with an update.

I am still having trouble going into DOS and geting the bios with FTP tool.

Which one of these tools can I use since I have a 64 bit Windows 8? http://www.sendspace.com/folder/gszbrf


----------



## ppoliut

i faced with error 201 as DEADSKULs one


----------



## ppoliut

i dumped my bios with fpt64 bit in windows.
can i flash moded bios with this software in windows?
is this safe?
i have hacked win 8.1, does it matter that have hacked version or orginal one?
what frequency can i reach with this vbios?
is there any other vbios on the net that better than this one ?

bad english
i know
sorry


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> i faced with error 201 as DEADSKULs one


If your making a DOS USB to run FTK, only use 32 bit. For even greater success, use FTK from within Windows, you do not need to make a DOS USB. If you run FTK from within windows and the 64 bit version gives you errors, run the 32 bit version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i dumped my bios with fpt64 bit in windows.
> can i flash moded bios with this software in windows?
> is this safe?
> i have hacked win 8.1, does it matter that have hacked version or orginal one?
> what frequency can i reach with this vbios?
> is there any other vbios on the net that better than this one ?
> 
> bad english
> i know
> sorry


It does not matter if your windows is pirated, everything will still work. I do not know what frequencies you can reach because it never worked for me. They are other ones, we haven't found any confirmed working ones and we're working on learning how to make our own.


----------



## DeadSkull

Use the 64 bit FTK tool and run it within Windows. That's what I just did, worked without problem. Don't know why there is an issue with FTK tool in dos for me.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Use the 64 bit FTK tool and run it within Windows. That's what I just did, worked without problem. Don't know why there is an issue with FTK tool in dos for me.


I literally just said that lol


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> I literally just said that lol


Can I use the fptw64.exe to flash bios within windows? I still can't get the FTK tool to work in DOS when I run from boot.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Can I use the fptw64.exe to flash bios within windows? I still can't get the FTK tool to work in DOS when I run from boot.


Yes: I recommend doing everything within windows.


----------



## DeadSkull

Yup, thanks man it works.


----------



## ppoliut

is it stable in benchmarks or games?
can u go higher than that in core freq?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> is it stable in benchmarks or games?
> can u go higher than that in core freq?


As far as I know, the HIGHEST stable CORE frequency is 1000MHz which is plus 300 or something. The HIGHEST stable MEMORY frequency is idk lol but I've seen people set to + 2800MHz, I don't know what that brings it to. You can go higher but then you'd need to get custom cooling. Without custom cooling, and a voltage mod, we could hit 1250MHz on the core and plus 3200MHz on the memory. You would probably still want cooling for that. With custom cooling and voltage mod, we could hit 1450MHz on the core and probably 4300MHz on the memory.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> is it stable in benchmarks or games?
> can u go higher than that in core freq?


931 core is max I can go in Unigine 2.5 or gaming.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> 931 core is max I can go in Unigine 2.5 or gaming.


Get a dual fan laptop cooler


----------



## jmhdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Get a dual fan laptop cooler


RypeDub what is you vbios version and is your laptop 3D version?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmhdj*
> 
> RypeDub what is you vbios version and is your laptop 3D version?


I'm not sure what version my vBIOS is lol haven't looked that much into it. And no: none of the G75VX are 3D. The 3D versions are G75VX3D, it's actually in the model name. For us to get 3D we need to solder on a new 50 pin display plug and some transistors and resistors, capacitors and what not. It's not an easy addition.


----------



## jmhdj

Ok. Can you check your vbios version please?
It is shown i gpuz program.


----------



## RypeDub

*I've updated the guide a little bit. I will continue to do so since this is getting pretty big now a days.*


----------



## samozen84

awsome


----------



## archer201977

Hello Bro,

I'm new to this forum, I would like to thank you for your efforts in helping us (G75vx Owners) ! I have been following your thread for quite sometime, though i am too in need of a bios mod but (i'm on 206 now) there's no way or rather it seems like there is no way we can mod and bring up the vbios clock for our GTX670MX under 206 bios, It Is frustrating to know that some of the other G75vx has their vbios modded successfully...







and the fact that we know some other knowledgeable modders hesitate to even post the correct tutorials of which only asks for an email etc... Btw. I tested your methods using my own dumped bios, but it seems like nothing happens, everything went successfully and no errors whatsoever. Is there any way we can fetch the working modded bios for 206?

Btw. About unlocking the main bios (I am referring to the ami bios) I would like to have your brief instructions if you don't mind me asking. Because i can't seem to figure out what to do after i downloaded this "AMIBCP4" if ever can you post a pic?

Thanks Bro.


----------



## ppoliut

i dont have time know
i mod my bios with series of voltage and frequncy(with geting help of this forum and the others offcourse)
i will write my experience and what i am done soon


----------



## archer201977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> i dont have time know
> i mod my bios with series of voltage and frequncy(with geting help of this forum and the others offcourse)
> i will write my experience and what i am done soon


Hi Bro.

Hopefully you will have time to post of your experience and modding techniques etc.., Looking forward to check your post.


----------



## ppoliut

ok here is what i'm done with my g75vx
1- download mmtool, kepler bios tweaker and fptw64(windows)
2- upgrade your bios to latest one(206)
3-dump your bios with fptw64 and keep it in safe place
4- extract your vbios from your bios with mmtool:

first load your orginal bios dumped with fptw64 (click on load image and locate that).
then go to extract tap click on brows and locate where u want to save your vbios, type yourfilename.rom in file name sectin and click on save. then check the link present tiked then find CSM video in list below and select it then click on extract
this should extract your vbios and save it where you select. my extracted vbios size is 89kb

Untitled.jpg 236k .jpg file


5- edit your vbios with kepler bios tweaker(KBT)
in KBT open your vbios then go to voltage tab and scroll down and find P0 voltage that should be 887.5 and 887.5mv . then move the sliders beside and set this two voltages to 987.5(987.5mv is good for my machine i think is good for yours too). this change your under load voltage to 1.025v below the 63 degree celcius and 1v if your temp more than 63.

Untitled2.jpg 130k .jpg file

then go to booste state tab and change P0 profile GPC from 135.0 to 600.0

Untitled3.jpg 153k .jpg file

and the click on save bios as and save it where you want as .rom file

replace your moded vbios on main bios with mmtool:
this is explained in first page of this thread

then flash your new bios with fptw64
hope these help
i was done this steps more than 15 times and check difrent voltages and for me best situation is 1.025 voltage my oc freq is 966MHz on core and 1190MHz on memory. this situation is very stable and cool as ice. and performance in between 770m and 870m. about 15 - 23 percent more than 770


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ok here is what i'm done with my g75vx
> 1- download mmtool, kepler bios tweaker and fptw64(windows)
> 2- upgrade your bios to latest one(206)
> 3-dump your bios with fptw64 and keep it in safe place
> 4- extract your vbios from your bios with mmtool:
> 
> first load your orginal bios dumped with fptw64 (click on load image and locate that).
> then go to extract tap click on brows and locate where u want to save your vbios, type yourfilename.rom in file name sectin and click on save. then check the link present tiked then find CSM video in list below and select it then click on extract
> this should extract your vbios and save it where you select. my extracted vbios size is 89kb
> 
> Untitled.jpg 236k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 5- edit your vbios with kepler bios tweaker(KBT)
> in KBT open your vbios then go to voltage tab and scroll down and find P0 voltage that should be 887.5 and 887.5mv . then move the sliders beside and set this two voltages to 987.5(987.5mv is good for my machine i think is good for yours too). this change your under load voltage to 1.025v below the 63 degree celcius and 1v if your temp more than 63.
> 
> Untitled2.jpg 130k .jpg file
> 
> then go to booste state tab and change P0 profile GPC from 135.0 to 600.0
> 
> Untitled3.jpg 153k .jpg file
> 
> and the click on save bios as and save it where you want as .rom file
> 
> replace your moded vbios on main bios with mmtool:
> this is explained in first page of this thread
> 
> then flash your new bios with fptw64
> hope these help
> i was done this steps more than 15 times and check difrent voltages and for me best situation is 1.025 voltage my oc freq is 966MHz on core and 1190MHz on memory. this situation is very stable and cool as ice. and performance in between 770m and 870m. about 15 - 23 percent more than 770


Sweet dude!!! I will try this on my laptop sometime today hopfully and once I can get it working, I will update the guide and even include you in the 1st post for the thanks spoiler.


----------



## archer201977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> ok here is what i'm done with my g75vx
> 1- download mmtool, kepler bios tweaker and fptw64(windows)
> 2- upgrade your bios to latest one(206)
> 3-dump your bios with fptw64 and keep it in safe place
> 4- extract your vbios from your bios with mmtool:
> 
> first load your orginal bios dumped with fptw64 (click on load image and locate that).
> then go to extract tap click on brows and locate where u want to save your vbios, type yourfilename.rom in file name sectin and click on save. then check the link present tiked then find CSM video in list below and select it then click on extract
> this should extract your vbios and save it where you select. my extracted vbios size is 89kb
> 
> Untitled.jpg 236k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 5- edit your vbios with kepler bios tweaker(KBT)
> in KBT open your vbios then go to voltage tab and scroll down and find P0 voltage that should be 887.5 and 887.5mv . then move the sliders beside and set this two voltages to 987.5(987.5mv is good for my machine i think is good for yours too). this change your under load voltage to 1.025v below the 63 degree celcius and 1v if your temp more than 63.
> 
> Untitled2.jpg 130k .jpg file
> 
> then go to booste state tab and change P0 profile GPC from 135.0 to 600.0
> 
> Untitled3.jpg 153k .jpg file
> 
> and the click on save bios as and save it where you want as .rom file
> 
> replace your moded vbios on main bios with mmtool:
> this is explained in first page of this thread
> 
> then flash your new bios with fptw64
> hope these help
> i was done this steps more than 15 times and check difrent voltages and for me best situation is 1.025 voltage my oc freq is 966MHz on core and 1190MHz on memory. this situation is very stable and cool as ice. and performance in between 770m and 870m. about 15 - 23 percent more than 770


Hello Bro,

Had to quick reply, I appreciate the instructions you have made, plus the additional image infos. which really helps me a lot.







Will check the mods and try it on my Laptop, after i'm done with my 16hours work. hopefully everything's going to work well. Thank you so much Bro.


----------



## archer201977

Hi RypeDub,
Sorry i did not use the "Spoiler Method" since i am quite new to this forum and i have a little bit of time to find the work around and how to's. I hope to see your Re-Organized instructions when you have the time.

Thanks


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archer201977*
> 
> Hi RypeDub,
> Sorry i did not use the "Spoiler Method" since i am quite new to this forum and i have a little bit of time to find the work around and how to's. I hope to see your Re-Organized instructions when you have the time.
> 
> Thanks


It's all good man, whenever you get a chance, just add the spoiler tags between huge paragraphs. When you want to spoiler a quote from another user, you add the spoiler tag AFTER the quote tag, but BEFORE whatever that user posted, then add a spoiler end tag with the / BEFORE the quote end tag with a slash.

*I updated the Credits Section in the 1st post*


----------



## ppoliut

i hope this work for all.
670mx and naturaly g75vx is very very good laptop in term of temp and overclocking


----------



## archer201977

Thanks RypeDub,

Awesome Fast Update.


----------



## RypeDub

*Added users jmhdj and ppoliut to the credits section. Will update my tutorial with their instructions sometime today hopefully.*


----------



## archer201977

Hi RypeDub and ppoliut,

This early morning after work (Asian time) lol i work 16 hours and i only have few hours of sleep --- Ouch!... Anyways I came here to report and send you guys an info about the test that i did, Before that i read thoroughly as usual the instructions from *ppoliut* and also parts from the first page of your instructional post. To make the story short, Nothing's change after the bios mode and flashing etc... I did the usual routine like restart and also did the unplug and battery removal, To what i see it seems that it is down to my own unit, Like it does not allow any mods







... Well i have to stop right now since i think my darn laptop has a life of it's own







but anyways will continue checking here for some progress from other testers







Keep up the good work RypeDub and ppoliut.

I'm A bit Sad..


----------



## ppoliut

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archer201977*
> 
> Hi RypeDub and ppoliut,
> 
> This early morning after work (Asian time) lol i work 16 hours and i only have few hours of sleep --- Ouch!... Anyways I came here to report and send you guys an info about the test that i did, Before that i read thoroughly as usual the instructions from *ppoliut* and also parts from the first page of your instructional post. To make the story short, Nothing's change after the bios mode and flashing etc... I did the usual routine like restart and also did the unplug and battery removal, To what i see it seems that it is down to my own unit, Like it does not allow any mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Well i have to stop right now since i think my darn laptop has a life of it's own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but anyways will continue checking here for some progress from other testers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work RypeDub and ppoliut.






you can dump your current bios(moded) and extract vbios from it and compare this vbios with your moded vbios( that edited with KBT and saved before)
compare with hex editor software like HxD. if those are identical mean everything is ok and you should can overclock with nvividia inspector or msi after burner and pass +135 limit
if not means something wrong


----------



## RypeDub

There is no need to do that when all the person did with the vBIOS is use Kepler BIOS Tweaker. We just want to know what settings he changed, and what each of the available options mean.


----------



## archer201977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> There is no need to do that when all the person did with the vBIOS is use Kepler BIOS Tweaker. We just want to know what settings he changed, and what each of the available options mean.


Hi Bro,

What's strange was that i did the kepler thingy as per based from the previous sample image and instructions by "ppoliut" but i think it has something to do with my laptop. oh well, I just squeeze my time sneaking a short minutes to send a message response here, though i am in the middle of my work.

Hopefully it's my laptop who is seriously locked down and not the other testers here, otherwise i would end-up thinking that i am dumb in following simple instructions...







hope to see more progress here!

Thanks


----------



## archer201977

*Update!!!*

So It turns out that "ppoliut's" Instructions worked! the only thing that i missed was that i need to "Enable CSM" in the bios setup - the things that was mentioned by "ppoliut" during our PM conversation passed hours ago. To be able to do that, We need to go to the setup bios by either restarting or shutting down and turning on the computer while spamming the scape key, then from there we go to the "security tab and change the secure boot to disable" and then hit save bios and restart the PC again spam the escape key because we need to re-enter back to the bios setup and enable the "CSM" that's it! Don't do anything else apart from disabling the security and enabling the csm.. In my case things went differently that i need to disable first my fastboot and disable security and then restart and go back to bios and enable CSM.

In closing, ppoliut's Method worked for me under bios 206.

BTW the OC that i will be testing is one of ppoliut's tested method values, I will be posting the results maybe in a few hours or a day when i get the time, as i am still on my second shift job right now.

Thanks to ppoliut and also RypeDub's thread!

Sincerely...


----------



## RypeDub

Hey man I'm excited to know you've achieve higher clocks. Now, is your STOCK frequencies modified, or just unlocked; so you would still need to use an overclocking software to enable the higher clocks?


----------



## ppoliut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Hey man I'm excited to know you've achieve higher clocks. Now, is your STOCK frequencies modified, or just unlocked; so you would still need to use an overclocking software to enable the higher clocks?


yes

in the first tap of KBT(named common)
if you want to incres stock clock just change the tdp base clock to what you wnat. this will change your stock core clock
and change memory clock to what you want. this will change your stock memory clock


----------



## archer201977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Hey man I'm excited to know you've achieve higher clocks. Now, is your STOCK frequencies modified, or just unlocked; so you would still need to use an overclocking software to enable the higher clocks?


Hello Bud

Just got out of my tasks, and i forgot that i am going to bring my wife and kids to Boragcay for a short fun trip, OMG it's been a crazy work weeks taht i forgot all my schedules, in fact i will be off now in a few minutes. I just stopped by to send you a message coz i don't want to leave you hanging waiting for my response, Some fast answers: Stock frequencies unlocked which can be overclocked but no voltage unlock (It's a bit ok for me). sorry i have to go now, will be back online after three days and test my laptop and post the results here, see you soon Bud.

Archer----


----------



## archer201977

Hi Guys,

I'm back from the Boracay Trip - Short 3 days vacation. So i tried oc based from "ppoliut's" 966MHz on core and 1190MHz on memory, My temps were like 67 up but not passed 72c, I played games like Mk complete, Dead Rising 3 & Outlast Whistle Blower, Seems like stable on high settings but i have encountered random crash and not loading at all on Metro 2033 Redux on oc "966MHz on core and 1190MHz on memory" but when i remove OC it works just fine... one other thing i noticed that when i disable oc the default stock looks like the image below, I would like to ask if that's normal?



Stock modified default frequency Disabled oc looks like the image above? it seems like strange to me. anyone have an idea if that's normal or what? Please let me know, Thanks...


----------



## CosminZ

Fallowing RypeDub and ppoliut instruction i have managed to unlock the slider for core clock and now it is stable at 1000MHz with 1.025V that drops to 1V after 63 degrees celsius. Now what we need is it a way to overclock memory beyond 1200MHz.

A BIG THANKS to all involved.









Here are some tests: power consumption at the wall taken with an wattmeter and the back of the laptop open for good cooling.
first gpu clock - memory clock; 3DMark 11(power consumption and temperature); Unigine Valley (Extreme HD seting with min fps - max fps and temperature)

600MHz - 700MHz(stock)
P3921 - 95W
620 - 9.6 - 26.4

736MHz - 1200MHz (maximum allowed by nvidia)
P4874 - 110W - 66 celcius
930 - 13.6 - 40.6 - 70 celcius

900MHz - 1200MHz
P5710 - 123W - 74 celcius
1043 - 14.4 - 46.2 - 76 celcius

1000MHz - 1200MHz (stable tested also with Battlefield 4 and a power consumtion of 127W - 130W)
P6164 - 131W - 73 celcius (lower temperature because i have raised the back of the laptop by 2 cm and 66 celcius with laptop cooler)
1100 - 15.2 - 48.4 - 75 celcius (69 celcius with an antec 200mm laptop cooler)

1050MHz it is not stable under tests.
Power consumtion in Unigine Valley is lower than in 3DMark 11 in all configuration.


----------



## archer201977

Hey Bud,

Can you show me your GPUZ Default Clock? Just so i need to compare on my stock above image no Oc but mine is unlock though.. Thanks


----------



## ppoliut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archer201977*
> 
> Hey Bud,
> 
> Can you show me your GPUZ Default Clock? Just so i need to compare on my stock above image no Oc but mine is unlock though.. Thanks


your defult clock in gpuz is normal. its because your p-state
with default clock if you play game or load the clock must jump to 600core 700 mem, if it dose, then every thing ok

the results are good.
if we change voltage to 1.1v then we can go up to 1200Mhz on core stable but it generate much more heat and i think its not safe.
i am searching to find and unlock +1000 memory limit
anyway 967/1190Mhz for me is very good and stable in every game i played ( splinter cell black list , hitman absolution, grid auto sport, f1 2013, counter source, metal gear rising, MK kompelet, injustice god, steet fighter x tekken, SSF IV, mirrors edge, watch dog...)
this situation is good in all terms. fan not spin like helicopter, temp under 80.
its true that we can go up to 1200/1400 core/mem for about 15% more performance but i don't recomend, because of temp, fan life time and power circuit inside the laptop


----------



## archer201977

Ok. Thanks ppoliut.

By the way, can you brief me if ever you get the time, i would like to increase my default stock clock to let say, 735 /1400 core/memory. Or whatever you suggest the safest for the default stock clock, coz i wanted the stock to have a bit oc. Thanks Bro.


----------



## akyboy

Hi

I have loaded modded 206 several months ago, and noticed lately that temps are going over 85 in game and like around 50 idle

i am using prety much all stock modded values as you can see:



Are those temps ok?

Thanks


----------



## archer201977

Hey akyboy,

Not sure about your temps bro, seems high for me, let us see what the others will say. Btw. how did you modded your vbios? as it seems from the look of it you have an unlocked Voltage vbios?

If you may kindly let me know if ever you did that and how, or if somebody else have done that for you.

Please share us your wisdom, Thanks...


----------



## ppoliut

i think your stock frequncy is little high
i think stock frequncy at 810/1000 is good(like 770m on g750jx)
temp 85 to 90 is high for gaming
it is true that midrange laptops(with 650m 750m 850m) temp is 90 in gaming but i think this temp is too high because of my personal experience
80 for normal games is good and 80 to 85 for heavy games (max temp)


----------



## archer201977

Seems like almost everyone ignores my questions Except for ppoliut.

So sad....


----------



## akyboy

not sure what was the question - but if everyone is ignoring it - there must be a reason ?







- or answered 100s of times perhaps?

@ppoliut,

I decreased values a bit - i think im getting same performance in game but 10 degree less - hmm ill continue testing.


----------



## archer201977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akyboy*
> 
> not sure what was the question - but if everyone is ignoring it - there must be a reason ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - or answered 100s of times perhaps?
> 
> @ppoliut,
> 
> I decreased values a bit - i think im getting same performance in game but 10 degree less - hmm ill continue testing.


Hey Bro,

If you look above " post #112 of 115 " i asked you how did you unlocked the voltage as i can see on your image upload the slider "Voltage offset" is not grayed out, now mine is grayed and not accesible, though mine is unlocked but not the voltage, hence i asked you.. if it's not too much to bother you, my apologies...


----------



## Dragonblade901

Heya I came across this thread a couple days ago and read every word typed so far. The tutorial is very easy to do....though since this is the first time going this far on modding I'm pretty nervous :







though I did already make the modded vBIOS and replaced it in my BIOS dump (of course leaving the original one in tact in case something does go bad). Haha I guess what is stopping me is the thought of "What if the laptop Hard Bricks?" Think I should save money first in case that happens because I am VERY curious and tempted to do it XD Just nervous at the same time.


----------



## archer201977

Hi Dragonblade901,

You'll be safe, Just don't forget to enable csm after the bios update, restart your laptop.. read my previous message below spoiler...

And BTW i found "ppoliut's" clocks work well on games..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Update!!!

So It turns out that "ppoliut's" Instructions worked! the only thing that i missed was that i need to "Enable CSM" in the bios setup - the things that was mentioned by "ppoliut" during our PM conversation passed hours ago. To be able to do that, We need to go to the setup bios by either restarting or shutting down and turning on the computer while spamming the scape key, then from there we go to the "security tab and change the secure boot to disable" and then hit save bios and restart the PC again spam the escape key because we need to re-enter back to the bios setup and enable the "CSM" that's it! Don't do anything else apart from disabling the security and enabling the csm.. In my case things went differently that i need to disable first my fastboot and disable security and then restart and go back to bios and enable CSM.

In closing, ppoliut's Method worked for me under bios 206.

BTW the OC that i will be testing is one of ppoliut's tested method values, I will be posting the results maybe in a few hours or a day when i get the time, as i am still on my second shift job right now.

Thanks to ppoliut and also RypeDub's thread!


----------



## Dragonblade901

Alright cool. I think I will give it a go tonight. I will keep all of that in mind as well before attempting the BIOS flash.


----------



## CosminZ

I managed to unlock the memory slider, by mistake that it is true.

To unlock the memory slider over the +1000 limit you need to go to "Common" tab in kepler bios tweaker and at "memory clock" field set the value for what you want the memory speed to be. Default it is 1400MHZ (that represent 700MHz the base memory frequency multiplied by 2).
I have set 2400 (1200MHz multiplied by 2) because i know is stable and is the maximum allowed by nvidia. Now in msi afterburner the slider can go +1000 to the already overclocked memory.

The maximum stable value for the memory is 1300MHz after that it produces artefacts. In 3DMark 2011 the score has increased from P6164 to P6242 and in Unigine Valley from 1100 to 1152 points.


----------



## ppoliut

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CosminZ*
> 
> I managed to unlock the memory slider, by mistake that it is true.
> 
> To unlock the memory slider over the +1000 limit you need to go to "Common" tab in kepler bios tweaker and at "memory clock" field set the value for what you want the memory speed to be. Default it is 1400MHZ (that represent 700MHz the base memory frequency multiplied by 2).
> I have set 2400 (1200MHz multiplied by 2) because i know is stable and is the maximum allowed by nvidia. Now in msi afterburner the slider can go +1000 to the already overclocked memory.
> 
> The maximum stable value for the memory is 1300MHz after that it produces artefacts. In 3DMark 2011 the score has increased from P6164 to P6242 and in Unigine Valley from 1100 to 1152 points.





memory slider in nvidia inpector is unlock , but if we set more than 1200, freez immediately. i think maybe there is a limitation in nvidia driver.
anyway 1190 is good enough and i dont want to increase it. memory temp is important to .
this clock increase the video memory temp. and i just monitor gpu core temp.


----------



## uxoON

Hi Overclockers

Well im new to the Bricked G75vx club.

In Section 1 I flashed my Bios with wrong file size Bios.

I was waiting for laptop to switch off after proccess but was impatient and took battery out.I WAS DUMB OK!!

The laptop is completely dead.

The Ctrl+Home and Power methods dont work at all.

To me it seems the keyboard wont even respond to keys being pressed.ITS AS DEAD AS CAN BE

Please help someone

Kind Regards

Riaan


----------



## archer201977

Sorry to hear about your laptop Bro, If it's dead like real dead it means you have to have it repaired / replaced if it's not over passed the warranty period. You might not be able to revive your laptop since the bios chip is dead. If your laptop has some light on the screen and keyboard then you might get a chance to have it flashed on stock bios, But as you've mentioned above it seems likely you might not be able to fix it your self...


----------



## ppoliut

sorry for your laptop
i tkink you need to replace your bios chip
there are some guys on net that sell programed bios chip for about any laptop
just google bios chip for g75vx
and need to find some one to replace your chip
but if you have skils about soldering, you can do it yourself


----------



## samozen84

this link may help you
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-ASUS-G75VX-NOTEBOOK-/400456562531


----------



## uxoON

I appreciate the responds.thank you.
Looks like I will dismantle the thing lol.


----------



## archer201977

Hey Bro ppoliut,

The permanent Oc Vbios you instructed works well and stable, let me know if you need to check my Vbios, i'll send you a copy







that is if you need to check it. Btw. I did not include the voltage mod, 1 small thing under the 'Boost States" i did not change the the first GPC - 135.0 except for the second GPC and the second xbar below to both 850.0. I have found that i don't need to set it to 600 since even by default it can still overclock via after burner and it will show the correct value in "GPU-Z".

It's Stable. and stone cold on idle 44.0 c and on gaming about 69 to 73 c on my laptop. Thanks Bro.


----------



## ppoliut

ok thank
yes first gpc is the oc limit from your base freq, it mean if u set base to 600 then u can go up to 735 and if u set base 850 then u can go up to 985.


----------



## ppoliut

but one quastion:
can u oc to 985/1200 without voltage mod


----------



## archer201977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppoliut*
> 
> but one quastion:
> can u oc to 985/1200 without voltage mod


Hi Bro,

Will do my test sometime maybe later or the next day, as i am busy working on web development task, but i will see to it that i will post here the result.


----------



## archer201977

Ok, It seems to not let me do an overclock but i can do this 1000/2000 anything passed that produces artifacts, tested this settings 1000/2400 screen freezes. so i guess it's just my laptop since even though every g75vx owners share the same identical hardware, there are still things that does not share the same results when overclocking, to some their card can go higher, others pretty much medium oc. some does not overclock after all.. so i guess mine does not go over the highest. 966 Oc works also.


----------



## samozen84

any progress?


----------



## archer201977

Odd. I think RypeDub is busy or may have lost interest...


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archer201977*
> 
> Odd. I think RypeDub is busy or may have lost interest...


I was working 2 jobs when the interest of modifying the G75VX got popular. I then got sick but have thus left my 2nd job because I'm a G like that. I worked as a Fixit Tech for the sole purpose of replacing parts for mobile phones and tablets. I didn't care for the job at all. I was literally late every day for almost 3 months. I didn't even put in a 2 weeks. **** retail jobs.

Anyways. Sometime next week after the Halloween hype dies down and I get my house in order, I'll finally deliver my promises.

Just hold in there guys. I'm not dead like the others. Also: all the information is in this thread and in the one httuner made. If your good you can accomplish everything.


----------



## archer201977

Hey Rype,

Didn't mean to be Impatient, But anyways Good to hear you again. I understand that having two jobs aren't as fun and sometimes you end up getting sick, I feel the same way coz i worked two jobs too. The only difference is that i sat for 16 hours with two computers and ofcourse an interval of two hours rest inbetween, hence the reason i appear always online here in overclock while working on another pc









And i for one didn't think you're dead lol







but like i stated above that you are probably busy and or have lost interest.


----------



## RypeDub

Definitely busy, absolutely did NOT lose interest.


----------



## samozen84

Then good news. There is a hope. Take your time.


----------



## archer201977

Cool then, Looking forward to see some updates - Like the one now i am eying is the system bios unlocking apart from the vbios which is already covered here and other threads as well.


----------



## httuner

So, I'm back from the dead or so as someone said I was dead lol_

Sadly I do not own an ASUS G75VX anymore as I sold mine a while back. Let me see if I may help out here, but bare with me as my memory isn't so clear about exactly what I did to get the G75VX to where I wanted it to be. I spent weeks unlocking and modifying this laptop. All that research takes a lot of time and doing everything proper to not brick the laptop. The first one I own I did however brick, but my second G75VX I was successful in overclocking the GPU well push past its limits and overvolted it safely along with unlocking all the features I needed in the BIOS.

But I lost interest in the laptop once I have pushed it to its limits and like a junkie I needed my next fix, so I moved on to something else lol. I am actually looking to purchase the new Asus G751 with the GTX 860M to modify the crap out of as my next project.

I need to locate some old files I stored away on a USB drive and it contains everything I need and all my notes for the Asus G75VX, maybe I can be of some help.


----------



## archer201977

Good Bro,

Looking forward for your help







Btw since i have already unlock the Vbios, My interest now is on the system bios. Hopefully you could feed us some of your knowledge


----------



## samozen84

wellcome back


----------



## RypeDub

It's good to see him back. Hopefully httuner and I can collaborate on this tutorial!


----------



## tihomirmm

Hi, I was wondering if you can turn off the GTX 670MX discrete graphics through the custom vBIOS or the original one and force the system to run the Intel HD4000. I trying to do a Hackintosh and the original BIOS is not supported somehow and gives a lot of video acceleration problems.

Best regards!


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tihomirmm*
> 
> Hi, I was wondering if you can turn off the GTX 670MX discrete graphics through the custom vBIOS or the original one and force the system to run the Intel HD4000. I trying to do a Hackintosh and the original BIOS is not supported somehow and gives a lot of video acceleration problems.
> 
> Best regards!


You don't need to do anything crazy like that. Just delete and don't use the Nvidia kext's. If you throw in the Intel HD4000 kext, you'll be fine and run on that.


----------



## archer201977

Hello tihomirmm,

Sad to say "No" there's no way we can turn on the "Optimus Built-in, Intel HD graphics", Since Asus had it disabled not from the software perspective but the hardware itself. So for now or in the coming future products, Asus will still disable Intel HD Graphics and we won't see the awesome graphics switching option - "light of day thing"







...


----------



## tihomirmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> You don't need to do anything crazy like that. Just delete and don't use the Nvidia kext's. If you throw in the Intel HD4000 kext, you'll be fine and run on that.


Some people have tried it and still can not get video acceleration even with the HD4000. People suggest to remove the actual video card, which not a slution for me!


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tihomirmm*
> 
> Some people have tried it and still can not get video acceleration even with the HD4000. People suggest to remove the actual video card, which not a slution for me!


LOL yeah either replace with the AMD card or that's it. No acceleration.


----------



## archer201977

Your laptop is more than fast enough, you can use a virtual machine, if you really want the Hackintosh to work, I'm assuming you are a developer...







Just a suggestion...


----------



## SisterFister

Hey guys, what a great thread! I have been reading a lot and finally gave the voltage tweak a try to squeeze some extra fps out of my 670MX.

The good news is I can overclock to 850/2200 using nvidia inspector with 1.025 voltage (drops to 1.000 at higher temps).

The sad news is that no matter what I do, I cannot get my clocks to change in the bios no matter what I do so I don't have to use software. I can apply the changes, but 600/1400 is always the max (voltage changes though). This is what I would prefer the GPU to do when the drivers call for P0 rather than use software.

I left the laptop disconnected from power without the battery in for like 30 minutes to make sure the capacitors had drained to see if maybe that was the issue.

If anyone has the time or feels like it, here is my edited video bios that I modded with KBT. Maybe someone can enlighten me to what settings need changed to make it work.

Link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jek1eauon4r1crw/new.rom?dl=0

Note that this is the EXACT video bios I am currently using -- but the values always show the default clocks as being stock -- overclocking can only be achieved via software.

Image:



I also wanna say thanks to everyone who has made this possible. At stock, my laptop gets 28 fps in furmark. With my overclocks, that jumps up to 44 fps!! A big improvement for gaming and video tasks!


----------



## RypeDub

If I can get 20 people to add me on Skype, I'm using my iPad, I will right now finish the tutorial I made with all the steps to do everything.

It's November 24th 2014 at 9:33am PST (-7/8)

My Skype handle is: NicholasLAranda
My Hangouts address is: [email protected]


----------



## SisterFister

Finally got my settings sorted out on my own.

New overclock. Was able to hit 1 GHz on my core and 1.1 on my memory with 1.1V on core!

Going to stop here. After about 2 hours of Far Cry 4 my max temp was 78C. Don't wanna push any further. Pushing memory up anymore gives me a lot of artificating.


----------



## archer201977

That's good to hear that you'll be able to push your GPU higher







. I haven't much reported here about my OC progress due to a busy schedule, Anyways have you tried Crisis 3?

Btw. that 78C. i guess may have something to do also with your room temperature or conditions like where you are living, like on my end i could go higher than 78C to 83C (i live in the Philippines)


----------



## SisterFister

I don't own Crysis 3, although I do own 1 and 2.

Only other game I have played besides Far Cry 4 is ArmA 3, which runs great as well without issues.


----------



## RypeDub

I need your help guys!!!

Can some one go over ALL of my guides and make sure JUST THE SPELLING is correct?

I need another person to make sure that the STEPS are correct, maybe that person can do both?

Then I need a 3rd person (or the same person??? lol) to let me know WHAT IS MISSING from my ALL IN ON guides









If I can get that, maybe I won't be soo stressed.

I just did SOOOO much at once I lost track.

I really appreicate the feedback you guys have been giving me as well as trying your own clocks.

SO FAR!!!!! Confirmed working is VOLTAGE on the CORE CLOCK is 1.12V and Memory is better at 1V so you can give it more speed, up to 2800 or 3000


----------



## garry12

is this right?


----------



## garry12

To fix my Error:*"Error 201: [FPT.exe] cannot be run on the current platform. Please Contact your vendor"*

to fix this i used this (FTK) http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/carte-mere/flash-downgrade-asus-sujet_919459_1.htm
and use the "Flash Toolkit 0.9.6.1 pour DOS (version recommandée)"


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garry12*
> 
> To fix my Error:*"Error 201: [FPT.exe] cannot be run on the current platform. Please Contact your vendor"*
> 
> to fix this i used this (FTK) http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/carte-mere/flash-downgrade-asus-sujet_919459_1.htm
> and use the "Flash Toolkit 0.9.6.1 pour DOS (version recommandée)"


DO NOT USE THE DOS VERSION OF FTK TO DUMP OR FLASH YOUR BIOS!!!

You are perfectly safe to use the Windows GUI version to flash / dump the BIOS.

I guarantee not using the DOS will fix Error 201.


----------



## garry12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> DO NOT USE THE DOS VERSION OF FTK TO DUMP OR FLASH YOUR BIOS!!!
> 
> You are perfectly safe to use the Windows GUI version to flash / dump the BIOS.
> 
> I guarantee not using the DOS will fix Error 201.


oh k
i was just putting it out there what i did to solve the error201 for my system.

*anyways THANKS alot, your tutorial is great.
could you also post/update section 3*


----------



## archer201977

Hi Dub,

I don't see a problem with your guide, though i admit i schemed fast the paragraphs, so far they are good. anyways will check again. i was quite busy since the coming Christmas gave me a bunch of projects to deal with...


----------



## tihomirmm

Its me again! If I remove the discrete graphics, do you think the Intel HD4000 will operate. And if not can I get a custom bios from other Asus systems that activates the HD4000?!

Best regards!


----------



## archer201977

Hey there, tihomirmm,

I don't to know to whom you are addressing your question, i assume that is for everyone. previously i mentioned that asus has disabled the intel 4000 graphics. like i said that hardware was disabled and not the software. technically if you do want to use the hd 4000 and if you know how to rewire & solder ie. also read or figure out the schematics. you will be able to have it work. but i doubt that since nobody did ever tried such...


----------



## RypeDub

We don't know. Unplug your GFX card and see what happens.

And sadly no, ASUS or Intel will not provide any software of hardware specifically for what your trying to do.

Again: there is a MXM 3.0 AMD card that is a little better than the nVidia card aavailable for our laptop. It also allows switching between Intel and AMD.


----------



## archer201977

RypeBub,

I never heard a compatible mxm 3.0 card from AMD that will fit for our laptop, until you mentioned above. can you provide a link or thread topic pertaining to what you have mentioned. it would be awesome for me to check on and probably buy one and modify for my laptop. thanks.


----------



## SisterFister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> DO NOT USE THE DOS VERSION OF FTK TO DUMP OR FLASH YOUR BIOS!!!
> 
> You are perfectly safe to use the Windows GUI version to flash / dump the BIOS.
> 
> I guarantee not using the DOS will fix Error 201.


Hey, just wanna put in my few cents here.

I have encountered that same problem on my laptop, and it is because that is an older, incorrect version for these motherboards. I HIGHLY recommend NEVER using windows based flash utilities. DOS is MUCH MUCH safer and has a greater chance of success.

Here is a link to the website where you can always get the latest version of FTK on github. https://github.com/LongSoft/FTK

Also, I have noticed some issues when overclocking in my laptop. If you have chimei screen (I have an aftermarket N173HGE-L21 glossy 1080p screen in mine), you will get a lot of pixel walk when running on higher overclocks. I do not believe this is bad for the laptop, but it may reduce the life of the screen. It's only noticeable on dark backgrounds in some scenes/games, and my entire screen flickers on lower than max brightness in dark scenes. Disabling overclock seems to fix this for me. It would be interesting if any other users have experienced this.

I have now successfully flash three of these laptops, each to 1 GH core and 1.1 GHz memory, at 1.1 volt. Two of the laptops I own, one was a friend. If you need any help with getting a fixed guide up to date, I can help.

Again, I recommend using FTK, and not using any mods others have made for safety reasons. I have seen at least 6 different bios revisions for the 670MX. It is not a good idea to download a modded GPU bios for this laptop that unlocks the core/memory sliders or voltages unless the GPU revision number matches yours EXACTLY. I always use MMTOOL to extract then edit my OWN bios, this gives you a lot of control and is safer.


----------



## RypeDub

Hey guy, using the DOS version presents more problems and steps than using the windows version.

I'm already confirmed that the windows version is safe. This is 2014, the tools and operating systems are much better at performing OS level flashes.

Almost 100% of all manufacturers that offer BIOS updates have a windows tool to do so.

In EITHER system, DOS or Windows, if your power gets shut off, battery dies, AC falls out: potential brick.

Windows is easier to use, you benefit from latest versions of FTK, and it's a lot less steps.

I've flashed my BIOS probably over 50 times in the past year or so: I've only gotten bricked because I used an old see version of FTK that added some HEX into my dump.

If I didn't personally test it, I wouldn't recommend it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archer201977*
> 
> RypeDub, I never heard a compatible mxm 3.0 card from AMD that will fit for our laptop, until you mentioned above. can you provide a link or thread topic pertaining to what you have mentioned. it would be awesome for me to check on and probably buy one and modify for my laptop. thanks.


Here are all the compatible GFX cards that WILL fit into the MXM 3.0b slot on our laptop. You so have to modify the case in order to get it to fit, there's already guides on the Republic of Gamers forums. I'm still looking for buy links and that tutorial.

NVIDIA GeForce
4 GB GDDR5 NVIDIA GTX 780M (N14E-GTX); 1536 CUDA; GPU/VRAM Clock 771 MHz/2500 MHz; Kepler (28 nm); MXM 3.0b; 100W
3 GB GDDR5 NVIDIA GTX 770M (N14E-GS); 960 CUDA; 192-bit; GPU Clock 850 MHz; Kepler 28 nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W-100W
2 GB GDDR5 NVIDIA GTX 765M (N14E-GE); 768 CUDA; 128-bit; GPU/VRAM Clock 850 MHz/2000 MHz; Kepler 28 nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W
4 GB GDDR5 NVIDIA GTX 680M (N13E-GTX); 1344 CUDA; 256-bit; VRAM 1800 MHz; GPU 720 MHz; Kepler (28 nm); MXM 3.0b;100W
3 GB GDDR5 NVIDIA GTX 670MX (N13E-GR); 960 CUDA; 256-bit; GPU/VRAM Clock 600 MHz/1400 MHz; Kepler 28 nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W

AMD Radeon
4 GB GDDR5; AMD Radeon HD8970M (NeptuneXT);Pitcairn;1280 Stream Processors;256-bit;GPU 850 MHz;VRAM 1200 MHz;MXM 3.0b;100W


----------



## archer201977

Ok. RypeDub,

Thanks for the info. I am going to see if we can find the videocards that you've mentioned, for sale or accessible in either online stores or locally... Btw. This means i am not going to buy a new ROG of which i am planning days ago... Lol. thanks man appreciated your input.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archer201977*
> 
> Ok. RypeDub,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am going to see if we can find the videocards that you've mentioned, for sale or accessible in either online stores or locally... Btw. This means i am not going to buy a new ROG of which i am planning days ago... Lol. thanks man appreciated your input.


Just be aware that if it's not a G75VX your working with, we wont be able to help you in this thread. You'll have to make a new thread, then we could help you there.

Also, if saving $100's by upgrading parts then that's the best option lol The cards are about $330+ USD


----------



## archer201977

Yeah it's for my g75vx and i was planing on getting the other rog that has the 980m, Btw. it's true that cards cost like crazy expensive for an mx since it's specifically made for mobile hence the price range is way high. Anyways, that would be fun to modify and or rather upgrade our G75VX no?


----------



## RypeDub

I'm not sure which one you want to get but if you would rather spend money to upgrade parts rather than the whole system, I can help you bro! Modifying computer cases is a past time for me. I love doing it. You need to get a small dremel kit to shave off parts of the case.


----------



## garry12

Need help with setting up voltage
according to ppoliut's tutorial i am guessing 987.5mv equals 1.025v,in the P0 voltage.
so what do i need to do to get 1.1V?
i have already gotten used to httuner's custom vbios and FTK flashing, so the next step for me is to learn about the voltage.


----------



## RypeDub

I don't see how 987.5 mV is 1 V. 1100 mV is 1.1 V. Millivolt is mV and it's not like bits and bytes. 800 mV is .8 V.


----------



## garry12

so should i change the 887.5mv to 1100mv in P0 voltage.srry i was confused by this
Quote:


> set this two voltages to 987.5(987.5mv is good for my machine i think is good for yours too). this change your under load voltage to 1.025v


----------



## RypeDub

Yes, change to 1.2 for max core clock that doesn't raise temps over 82. 85+ is bad if kept over 3 hours. 82 and below is perfectly safe.

1.1 will get you 78 - 80.


----------



## garry12

Like this
just making sure b4 i apply it. thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## RypeDub

Exactly.


----------



## DeadSkull

Anybody know how to push the max core clocks past 1200 Mhz?


----------



## RypeDub

Liquid Cooling, which would require having your laptop placed on top of something and your cooling would be external.


----------



## ppoliut

Quote:


> Need help with setting up voltage
> according to ppoliut's tutorial i am guessing 987.5mv equals 1.025v,in the P0 voltage.
> so what do i need to do to get 1.1V?
> i have already gotten used to httuner's custom vbios and FTK flashing, so the next step for me is to learn about the voltage.


1mv = 0.001v so 987.5mv = 0.9875v
but
when i set my voltage in KBT to 987.5mv and flash it , i read my voltage in gpuz 1.025v
so
987.5mv in KBT = 1.025v in GPUZ(or nvidia inspector) => 1.025v(GPUZ) = 987.5mv KBT + 37.5mv

if u want to set ur voltage to 1.1v then

voltage u have to set in KBT = GPUZ voltage - 37.5mv => 1.1v - 37.5mv = 1.0625v

note:
i dont know way voltage set in KBT is not equal with voltage in GPUZ or any gpu core voltage monitor tools
but i trust gpuz


----------



## 0m3g4

Is there a way to turn up the fans on the laptop?
I have switched to active cooling, but even stock cpu I get temps hitting 80c with it on a laptop cooler.
I want to get my temps under control before I crank it up anymore.


----------



## ppoliut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0m3g4*
> 
> Is there a way to turn up the fans on the laptop?
> I have switched to active cooling, but even stock cpu I get temps hitting 80c with it on a laptop cooler.
> I want to get my temps under control before I crank it up anymore.


80 for cpu is not bad
i7 ivy and haswell almost in any laptop hit 90(full load)
in g75 when i run prime95 fur cpu load the fan doesnt make noise til cpu hit 87-90
just when cpu hit 90 fan start to making noise
its mean for g75vx makers it doesnt important that cpu hit 80 or 85 and in these temps they keep fan in low RPM to to make less noise


----------



## sasuke256

repaste and enjoy low temps ! like 80° max on load for the gpu and 65 for the gpu (OC MAX) !


----------



## pacheco

is there a way to unlock the voltage sliders in msi afternurner with the kbt in vbios?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacheco*
> 
> is there a way to unlock the voltage sliders in msi afterburner with the kbt in vbios?


No, that's not how OverClocking this GPU works. You do all of the over clocking before hand at a hardware level basically, you don't use any software within windows any more. Either you stick with stock or with overclock.


----------



## pacheco

is better that way
the overclock?


----------



## pacheco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacheco*
> 
> why have to be that way? sorry noob overclocking here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> No, that's not how OverClocking this GPU works. You do all of the over clocking before hand at a hardware level basically, you don't use any software within windows any more. Either you stick with stock or with overclock.


how to do that permanente overclock ? i change the stock core clock but after shows only the stock core clock


----------



## Arkanon

Hello there,

So, i've basically done everything the tutorial said, i modified and flashed the bios with succes. However: after a couple of reboots i'm still locked out of getting past the +135mhz limit. To double check, i extracted the modified bios again and checked the custom vbios, it does state the changed needed to unlock, but for some weird reason i'm not allowed to overclock past the limits. Any advice on this please ?



As you see in the img above, the memclock in the modded bios is set to 2200 (1100mhz) which proves the flash should be ok. However, if you look at my gpu-z it still states memclock at 1400mhz (700).
I already tried the csm booting trick to no avail.


----------



## RypeDub

That's now the overclock works. We don't know how to unlock the limit. The way we overclock is by overclocking the vBIOS, effectively a permanent overclock. Since we use laptop GFX card we don't get the luxury of a dynamic overclock in any software applications.

If you want to revert the overclock, you would just change the values in Kepler BIOS tweaker back to stock values and flash that.


----------



## Arkanon

Ah, so i just change the clocks of both the memory and core in the bios tweaker, upload that vbios to the system bios, flash that system bios and that should do the trick ? Sorry, kinda worried of borking my device, so i'd prefer someone making me a custom vbios to upload in the system bios. Would you mind doing that if it's not too much to ask ? Not looking for a major overclock either, just something to match stock gtx770m performance will do for me.


----------



## SisterFister

Just a head up -- if you don't keep booting into CSM mode your overclocks won't work either, but it looks like RypeDub already helped you with your issue.


----------



## Arkanon

That's the whole point, I am booting in CSM mode. The flash was succesful. After flashing i extracted the vbios again from the sysbios and it shows the adjustments. The problem i'm facing is that even with everything set up as it should, i only get stock clocks and i'm stuck with a +135 limit. Weird huh ?


----------



## pacheco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> That's now the overclock works. We don't know how to unlock the limit. The way we overclock is by overclocking the vBIOS, effectively a permanent overclock. Since we use laptop GFX card we don't get the luxury of a dynamic overclock in any software applications.
> 
> If you want to revert the overclock, you would just change the values in Kepler BIOS tweaker back to stock values and flash that.


and i do the overclock the vbios but some how the coreclock do not show correct only the memory clock im doing somthing wrong i wont to please explain how to set Kepler bios tweker for vbios overclock if you dont mind?


----------



## SisterFister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkanon*
> 
> That's the whole point, I am booting in CSM mode. The flash was succesful. After flashing i extracted the vbios again from the sysbios and it shows the adjustments. The problem i'm facing is that even with everything set up as it should, i only get stock clocks and i'm stuck with a +135 limit. Weird huh ?


I had that issue too, but for some reason Nvidia Inspector shows my correct clocks, but GPU-Z does not.

See if Nvidia Inspector will show your true clocks. For some reason, GPU-Z does not play nice with these G75's when the bios is tweaked.

GPU-Z on my system shows my default clocks no matter what I do, but nvidia inspector shows my 1GHz core and 2.2 GHz memory just fine. (1.1GHz real)


----------



## Arkanon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SisterFister*
> 
> I had that issue too, but for some reason Nvidia Inspector shows my correct clocks, but GPU-Z does not.
> 
> See if Nvidia Inspector will show your true clocks. For some reason, GPU-Z does not play nice with these G75's when the bios is tweaked.
> 
> GPU-Z on my system shows my default clocks no matter what I do, but nvidia inspector shows my 1GHz core and 2.2 GHz memory just fine. (1.1GHz real)


Just checked inspector and nope, same default values so it's not gpu-z reading them out faulty. Only other thing i can think of is someone else sending me his modded bios or have someone mod my bios and me flashing that way to see if that makes any differences. So any takers ?
Can't get my head around this, it's not like i'm a total newb in overclocking or flashing bios's, but def the first time it's not working as intended or how i want it to turn out.


----------



## SisterFister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkanon*
> 
> Just checked inspector and nope, same default values so it's not gpu-z reading them out faulty. Only other thing i can think of is someone else sending me his modded bios or have someone mod my bios and me flashing that way to see if that makes any differences. So any takers ?
> Can't get my head around this, it's not like i'm a total newb in overclocking or flashing bios's, but def the first time it's not working as intended or how i want it to turn out.


If this wasn't my current work machine, I would try and flash yours to see if it has any issues.

The only other thing I can think of is your OS might be messing with things (I am running Windows 7 x64), or maybe bios settings may need reset (try restoring to defaults, then turn CSM on then secure boot off, then remove battery and hold power button for 30 seconds and try again).

I also just snapped an image of GPU-Z and inspector side by side -- for some reason GPU-Z is showing the clocks incorrectly -- it's not even close.


----------



## Arkanon

Could you just provide me with your vbios ? I'll make a comparison with mine and flash to that one. If that doesn't work i'm starting to suspect that there might be an issue with windows install itself, allthough very unlikely. I did wipe my drives completely and did a fresh reinstall of windows 8 last week in CSM mode, but maybe that's a bit too far fetched.


----------



## SisterFister

I don't have access to just my v-bios right now, but here is my whole system bios. Feel free to rip my v-bios from that (this is what I flashed to my system).

Take note this is an insane overclock. 1Ghz Core, 1.1Ghz memory, and is volt modded to 1.1 Volts. Don't forget to change those values if you flash it.

Here it is: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0af6CkRQIYWR1M4dzRGaGFTVFk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Arkanon

Cheers, i'll have a look, do some testing and report back.


----------



## Arkanon

BIOS-Backup.zip 2966k .zip file


Just had a quick look and i already spotted a difference. Your CSMvideo is located at vol. index 50. Mine is at 51. Any ideas on that one ?
Could it be because i actually have the 3d model or not ? Damn, could really use the help of a pro here :/
at entry 50 i actually have Biosblkio.
edit: added my bios to it, for someone to have a look at if they want.


----------



## SisterFister

Which bios version do have? I am running 204. Version 206 gave me issues when I tried to overclock at first, so I flashed back to my stock vbios, then reflashed back to bios version 204.

I have a non-3d edition laptop. Either you have the 3D version, or you have a different bios revision with some extra stuff in it.


----------



## Arkanon

Running 204. also, and yes, i have the 3d edition. Either way, i'm gonna edit my own vbios in such a matter it looks the same as yours, allthough with lower clocks/voltage and see what that gives.
I'll report back once done. Thanks already for the help, greatly appreciated


----------



## Arkanon

update: Oddly enough still no progress. Even after flashing your own vbios without any modifications to it and with fptw64 telling me it was a succesful flash, i'm still stuck at stock clocks. This baffles me. Only thing left that i can think of is having a brave soul look into my whole sysbios and flashing that to their device, but i'm guessing no-one is up for that. Or me flashing another sysbios, but i'm kinda hesitant to do so seeing I have a 3d model and god knows what a non 3d sysbios will yield as result.

Aha, update:
After manually checking both Sysbios files i encountered something on my sysbios. On file entry 4E where you have nothing, I have CSMCORE. After extracting it i tried to open it with KBT and apparently that's another VBIOS. Completely bone stock and it seems my system gets his graphic card clocks from that one. Now my question, would modding it and uploading that modded file into my sysbios fix my issue ? Kinda hesitant just to try it as i don't wanna brick anything.



check the screenshot out. Side by side comparison

and yet another update: CSMCORE mod and flash = no result either. There's something very very weird going on with this sysbios, that's for sure.


----------



## Arkanon

Well, after lots of tinkering around myself i just decided to ask the help of Klem and he delivered. Running now at 1GHz core @1.0250v. So kudo's to klem for fixing this!


----------



## RypeDub

Did he show you what he did? Did you end up paying him?


----------



## Arkanon

No clue as to what he did, and wether or not i paid him remains between me and klem.


----------



## RypeDub

Check post 1 please.

I have been asking around because I don't know anything: just like you. Eventually the only things I started to see was: talk to klem, he'll help you. So I PM him and guess what: he wanted $$$ to show me how to do things that are posted all over this forum. Instead of showing me the posts and telling me to follow those guides.

So I am lurking on my own trying to piece everything together.

This isn't some one day thing. It takes a while. I'm still gathering things on a notepad file on my desktop.

EDIT: if you can't handle the internet, get off it. You know what you did.


----------



## Arkanon

Nevermind, just never mind.


----------



## RypeDub

What are you guys changing in KBT?

I tried changing a bunch of things, but my freq stays low or never even past my regular core clock.

The memory always works properly.

Also, my temps are SUPER high like 85+ c, this is NOT safe.


----------



## pacheco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkanon*
> 
> Well, after lots of tinkering around myself i just decided to ask the help of Klem and he delivered. Running now at 1GHz core @1.0250v. So kudo's to klem for fixing this!


1ghz core at 1.025ov? i have mine at 1110ghz core at 1.037.5v with nice temps never above 75c


----------



## Arkanon

Haven't pushed any further, i'm assuming there's more in it. So far after a few hours of BF4 the max temp didn't go over 75°c either. Given the fact i'm in a room with temperatures of about 25°C it's pretty safe to say those temps are pretty good as well. I'll have a look into pushing the core some more over the next few days. Oh yes, i'ts actually 1.0v because the voltage drops 0.025v after going past 63°c or something.


----------



## pacheco

off topic ,can i use a egpu in the asus g75vx?


----------



## archer201977

I think if you use an EGPU that is based of on thunderbolt port connector of which our Laptop has it, then maybe yes. I think, Check out this link => http://lab501.net/egpu-connecting-external-video-card-notebook-diy-implementation/all/1/ and also this one => http://www.villageinstruments.com/tiki-index.php?page=ViDock

Btw. this link talks about the EGPU topic... http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33944-External-Graphics-through-ASUS-G750-Thunderbolt-possible!-%28Desktop-cards%29


----------



## archer201977

But seems Expensive... Now that you've mentioned it, I too was interested in EGPU instead of buying a compatible card for my G75 and having to scrape my laptop's innards of which is a hassle on my end... But it seems Expensive and kinda like rare to find in the market.


----------



## pacheco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archer201977*
> 
> But seems Expensive... Now that you've mentioned it, I too was interested in EGPU instead of buying a compatible card for my G75 and having to scrape my laptop's innards of which is a hassle on my end... But it seems Expensive and kinda like rare to find in the market.


check this out http://forum.techinferno.com/diy-e-gpu-projects/2109-diy-egpu-experiences-%5Bversion-2-0%5D.html


----------



## archer201977

Cool! though the first post was about having it connected to an express card which is for me is not what i would prefer. but i have not read the entire post. probably there is a part of that page about an EGPU via thunderbolt. My goal is similar to them and as well as yours, But i prefer taking advantage of our laptop's thunderbolt connector. which is convenient. But then again i did not read the entire post. Thanks Bro. Will read the post when i get a chance.


----------



## chriz74

Hello, I was looking for months for a way to reflash my bios after a dump. I needed to remove the MSR lock from an Asus x301a mb based laptop. This lock prevents native power management under OSX (hackintosh). With FPTw64 I could dump and reflash my patched bios back! the lock is gone! Thanks!! Now I have a question, the bios lacks also settings for cpu and memory. Do you know a way to modify the dump and show them in bios? I need to activate XMP memory profiles.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

More in-depth video: 




Full 8MB dump of G75VX (v206) BIOS: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/G75VXAS-206-OK.rar
My fully customized 8MB dump: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/Dave_.ROM
Tools/Software: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/BIOS_TOOLS.zip
EEPROM clips: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOIC8-SOP8-Flash-Chip-IC-Test-Clip-EEPROM-In-circuit-Programm-BIOS-93-25-24-26-/151408965499?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2340ad777b
EEPROM programmer: http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-25-Series-EEPROM-Flash-BIOS-USB-Programmer-CH341A-W-Software-Driver-/131263167459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8fe4fbe3


----------



## RypeDub

Are you guys trying to find a new GPU to buy?

I looked into it once.

We have a specificly shaped ASUS version of the nVidia GTX 670MX GPU mounted a on MXM 3.0 chip that is interchangeable with other MXM 3.0 cards, AS LONG AS you are willing to modify your casing / cooling in order to get it working.

Some MXM 3.0 cards WILL fit just fine, but I think there are literally 2 best cards that are the only ones you have to modify, maybe the best 4, they don't make this size any more, its outdated.

But why would you want to downgrade when we have the card that is 3rd in the top 4? Yeah, no, we don't want to do that.

The BEST card is some AMD card, let me just google it so you guys wont be like: ehh, you don't know what you are talking about.

"switches tab @ 3:43am to google.com search"

3:58am: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33628-Can-i-upgrade-vga-of-G75vw-to-GTX-7xxM&p=271113&viewfull=1#post271113

3:59am: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33628-Can-i-upgrade-vga-of-G75vw-to-GTX-7xxM&p=271281&viewfull=1#post271281

Starting stream right now @ 3:59am 




4:02am: Check Post #9, 2 posts down, here, CLICK on the #9's in this edit to go to the post

4:02pm: Post #11

This is new @ 4:05am: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clevo-MSI-GeForce-GTX-970M-6GB-GDDR5-Laptop-Video-Card-MXM-3-0-Mobile-Graphics-/331478908432

What's this @ 4:06am: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALIENWARE-17-18-R1-Graphics-Video-Card-Nvidia-GTX-770M-3GB-GDDR5-MXM-3-0b-/151204647675

I'm gonna play League, you guys continue this.

BTW: http://www.overclock.net/t/1493245/asus-g75vx-unlock-system-bios-nvidia-gtx-670mx-custom-vbios-tutorial-how-to/100_100#post_23212286


----------



## DaveUnderscore

there is also this if you want to try using your laptop with a desktop gpu, just pop the blu ray drive out


----------



## samozen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveTheAlphaNegro*
> 
> 
> 
> More in-depth video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full 8MB dump of G75VX (v206) BIOS: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/G75VXAS-206-OK.rar
> My fully customized 8MB dump: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/Dave_.ROM
> Tools/Software: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/BIOS_TOOLS.zip
> EEPROM clips: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOIC8-SOP8-Flash-Chip-IC-Test-Clip-EEPROM-In-circuit-Programm-BIOS-93-25-24-26-/151408965499?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2340ad777b
> EEPROM programmer: http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-25-Series-EEPROM-Flash-BIOS-USB-Programmer-CH341A-W-Software-Driver-/131263167459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8fe4fbe3


did you unlock the bios?can you made pictures from the bios advanced options?can you make a toturial to how unlock the BIOS?


----------



## RypeDub

http://www.overclock.net/t/1368862/first-unlocked-g75vx-working-bios/0_100

http://forum.techinferno.com/asus-gaming-notebook-forum/3051-%5Brequest%5D-unlocking-modding-asus-g75vx-bios.html

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?30071-Asus-G75VX-Bios-%28difference-between-downloaded-version-and-version-already-on-laptop%29

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?30239-G75VX-220w-psu-OC-Need-more-Power

These are the posts that I am using for my tutorial on the 1st page of this topic.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> did you unlock the bios?can you made pictures from the bios advanced options?can you make a toturial to how unlock the BIOS?


Yeah I did unlock the bios and I'll try to get to doing that soon (pictures + tutorial). For now I just had that one video uploaded showing that it works.


----------



## RypeDub

Comment here.


----------



## samozen84

video for each process FHD.
1.video extract BIOS
2.video extract vBios
3.video unlock extracted BIOS and how to do it?
4.video edit vBIOS
5.video flash bach moded unlocked BIOS

thanks


----------



## RypeDub

I got chu, everyone enjoy! I made a bunch already, don't have time to upload them now.






Title, Description and Keywords all done.

2 videos uploaded so far.

Thumbnail set to the OP.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> did you unlock the bios?can you made pictures from the bios advanced options?can you make a toturial to how unlock the BIOS?






Uploading a video of how to do everything now.

overclocking the gpu/everything related to custom GPU BIOSes
unlocking all the options in the BIOS
unlocking ME fw settings and enabling CPU overclocking in the BIOS and via XTU
booting off a flash drive and flashing the BIOS without bricking


----------



## DaveUnderscore

tools used in the vid: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/BIOSMOD.zip

What it covers:

Making the custom vbios
Unlocking all the options in the bios
Enabling CPU overclocking

enjoy


----------



## samozen84

Duds thanks a lot that would help us better now. you are awesome.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> Duds thanks a lot that would help us better now. you are awesome.


Yeah no problem.
btw link to intel xtu: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/XTU-Setup.exe
if you have any questions, I'm usually on steam a lot: http://steamcommunity.com/id/DaveTheAlphaNegro

and ofc if you're using one of my dumps compared to the garbage asus puts on their laptops, you shouldn't have crazy high DPC latency issues


----------



## RypeDub

Uploading parts 3 and 4.

Dave: how did you obtain your 8MB dump?

WHAT IS is DPC!!?!??! I'm at 1030!!!!
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ADDED VIDEO INFO IN THE OP!!!
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Parts 3 and 4 finished uploading
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Part 5 still uploading

Part 6 uploaded.


----------



## RypeDub

needs to be deleted


----------



## RypeDub

needs to be deleted


----------



## DaveUnderscore

You have to either run fpt in DOS or use an EEPROM programmer to dump the full 8MB dump of your system BIOS. The reason you have to use FPT in DOS is because a lot of times, your system will not give you full read/write access to the ME region of the BIOS (Main BIOS + ME dump = full 8MB dump). After I modded mine, I was able to have access to my ME fw region in Windows, so I could just run fptw64 -d BACKUP.rom and it would dump the full 8MB image. That being said, having an 8MB dump is great because you can use that to unbrick your system without having to actually desolder the chip (hence why I like having an EEPROM programmer, because this can be used on other laptops and basically anything with an EEPROM chip).

As far as DPC latency goes, you can read more about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deferred_Procedure_Call
In short it's just an I/O queue for kernel operations/what needs to be done by the system. The longer the wait/the higher the DPC latency, the longer that queue is. This can cause stuttering, OC instability, and audio crackling/popping. Usually everything has the same priority. Basically Windows drops an IRQL at the DPC level which causes previous items in the queue to be executed (until the queue is empty). That being said, the negative effects of a high DPC latency are self-evident: stuttering, OC instability, crashes (not always), input lag, fps issues, audio crackling/popping--you get the point. This is a huge issue with Windows 8 but you can just disable the dynamic tick timer (bcdedit /set disabledynamictick /yes and reboot).
You can check your DPC latency with this: http://www.thesycon.de/dpclat/dpclat.exe

A lot of software has some pretty awful effects on DPC latency because it's written poorly (pretty much anything that comes preinstalled/running on the laptop from the start). Asus is great in finding new ways to fubar their laptops (don't change your boot order moving the non-efi boot option for your blu ray drive to the top of the list, you'll brick your laptop: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?27544-G75VX-Changed-boot-order-can-t-access-BIOS).



Only thing that's really needed that's not enabled is the ASLDR service + the ATK media and hotkey programs etc. In short, it's best to not even bother using Asus's (horrible) build of Windows 8. If you have to, just install an OEM copy of the OS. I just use Windows 7 because 8 is a huge productivity loss for me + issues with admin command prompts etc--the list goes on.

I did write some batch scripts to disable the crappy software from asus (the small bits of it that I actually installed with my copy of WIn7): https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/thanksasus.zip


----------



## RypeDub

http://imgur.com/1UE0d


----------



## ardisb

Hello, can help me? I need a g75vw bios with a 670mx video support.
I have a g75vw motherboard and video from g75vx motherboard,

please you can make a work g75vw bios with g75vx video bios?

sorry for my bad english.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ardisb*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can help me? I need a g75vw bios with a 670mx video support.
> I have a g75vw motherboard and video from g75vx motherboard,
> 
> please you can make a work g75vw bios with g75vx video bios?
> 
> sorry for my bad english.


We can help you. Use the videos and tutorials to dump your system BIOS using FPTw64.

Then use the vides and tutorials to insert our vBIOS http://www.mediafire.com/download/a8ptub4v8r8z6ek/vBIOS-Backup.zip. You'd be using MMTool for this process.

Once you insert our vBIOS for the GTX 670MX into your G75VW system BIOS, then use my tutorial on flashing your BIOS.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ardisb*
> 
> Hello, can help me? I need a g75vw bios with a 670mx video support.
> I have a g75vw motherboard and video from g75vx motherboard,
> 
> please you can make a work g75vw bios with g75vx video bios?
> 
> sorry for my bad english.


if you can get me the dump of your current bios, I could just put the 670mx vbios in there


----------



## ardisb

my corrent bios is G75VWF1223
when i flash this bios , computer starts, but screen is back.

I use yours tutorials but its not help.

I have a g75VW motherboard and at g75vx videocard 670mx.

tnx


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ardisb*
> 
> my corrent bios is G75VWF1223
> when i flash this bios , computer starts, but screen is back.
> 
> I use yours tutorials but its not help.
> 
> I have a g75VW motherboard and at g75vx videocard 670mx.
> 
> tnx


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/g75vw-670mx.rom
I'm not really sure if this will work, so be really careful. There were different link ID's but there was only one that gave me a readable bios in kepler.
(don't blame me if you brick lol, it seems like you're already in a bad spot as it is though)


----------



## ardisb

hello, the this bios is not running, its fail in flash.


----------



## ardisb

Ups is my error








But your bios dont work for me


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ardisb*
> 
> hello, the this bios is not running, its fail in flash.


Yeah I figured that much. I just don't know the IDs for the g75vw vbios in MMtool.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ardisb*
> 
> Ups is my error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your bios dont work for me


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/testg75vw.zip
I realized I screwed up on the device ID's. Try flashing test1. If that doesn't work, try test2.


----------



## RypeDub

I really appreciate you helping out here, please continue here.

I'm going to talk with a mod and see if I can have them make a new thread for ardisb so that its not off-topic with my thread.


----------



## ardisb

I make a working bios, but I cant install a 670mx drivers in windows 8.1, Tnx for this test bios. I try its tomorrow, in latvia nigh and clock are 00.35








ttomorrow need find a reason who cant install a drivers


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ardisb*
> 
> I make a working bios, but I cant install a 670mx drivers in windows 8.1, Tnx for this test bios. I try its tomorrow, in latvia nigh and clock are 00.35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttomorrow need find a reason who cant install a drivers


Which bios worked for you? Did you use test1 or test2?
Also be sure to use 340.52 because everything afterwards has issues with the GPU clocks being locked in P8 mode when on battery. You'll probably have to do a clean install of the drivers using driver uninstaller (used to be driver sweeper).

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/340.52.zip
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/DDUv96-%5BGuru3D.com%5D.exe


----------



## ardisb

Hello, tnx for your help, but I make a working bios. all works, videodriver running, I test it and then put it there
sorry your bios I no need to use, and dont test its. my eeprom pins are now bad condiction and dont live if I tests it









All g75vw users! you can make its better now add a g75mx cards


----------



## RypeDub

Coul
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ardisb*
> 
> Hello, tnx for your help, but I make a working bios. all works, videodriver running, I test it and then put it there
> sorry your bios I no need to use, and dont test its. my eeprom pins are now bad condiction and dont live if I tests it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All g75vw users! you can make its better now add a g75mx cards


Could you post that BISO you made so that we could use it to help others?

Maybe give a bit of info on the process?

I mean, after all, you did hijack my thread after I specifically stated in the OP that I would please like for you to make your own thread, and I apologized for any inconvenience that might have caused lol


----------



## samozen84

Hi Dave
how did you dump your Bios? cause your bios s 8 mb and the one I dumped is 6 mb?
thanks


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> Hi Dave
> how did you dump your Bios? cause your bios s 8 mb and the one I dumped is 6 mb?
> thanks


You probably don't have read access or you're just using the -BIOS command alongside your dump command (don't use -d whatever.rom -BIOS; the -BIOS command tells it to just dump the BIOS, not the full 8MB flash which contains the BIOS AND the ME region)

fpt -d BACKUP.rom
do it via a bootable dos disk

or use an EEPROM programmer to dump it.


----------



## samozen84

20150220_034054.jpg 2318k .jpg file
thanks dave for Replay

I have just unlocked my Bios and overclocked my vBios and flashed the modded bios through windows and everything thanks to God went well. here some pictues

overclocked.gif 22k .gif file


And thanks to God everything went well. So i would like to thank you Guys once again you have helped all Asus Vx Useres. keep good work.


----------



## RypeDub

DaveUnderscore: I'll be putting you in the credits soon too.


----------



## samozen84

hi there
why I can not go beyond these results I thought it will pass 6000 points in 3d Mark11?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9460735


----------



## Klem

Because you need set memory clock to 2400 (4800) or a bit more, instead as you set now 1317(2634).


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Because you need set memory clock to 2400 (4800) or a bit more, instead as you set now 1317(2634).


Thanks for weighing in on that Klem. Finally something useful, for free.


----------



## samozen84

these are my clocks in KBT




whats wrong?


----------



## RypeDub

Rewatch DaveUnderscore's video and just use the values Klem provided.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Because you need set memory clock to 2400 (4800) or a bit more, instead as you set now 1317(2634).


yeah try checking that in atitool first though. You'll probably have artifacts at those clocks. They'll be small but any artifacting is BAD.
http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/


----------



## samozen84

Untitled.jpg 386k .jpg file


this what I got


----------



## Klem

For first step, try reinstall Nvidia drivers to 344.75 version. When reinstall, choice option "Clean install". All new drivers 347.XX version have problem with overclocking.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> For first step, try reinstall Nvidia drivers to 344.75 version. When reinstall, choice option "Clean install". All new drivers 347.XX version have problem with overclocking.


Yeah. Anything past 340.52 will not even let your GPU enter 3D clocks while on the battery :\

But as far as overclocking goes, you need to make sure you don't overclock too far to where you have artifacts in ATItool, temp issues in furmark, stability issues in unigine heaven etc.


----------



## samozen84

I just overclocked the vBios as Dave video 1045 on core and 2633 on memory. then I uninstall the latest NVidia driver and install 340.52 version it still the same. that frustrant.


----------



## Klem

Post here your native stock vbios and screenshot of GPU-Z or Nvidia Inspector before you flash vbios from Dave.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> I just overclocked the vBios as Dave video 1045 on core and 2633 on memory. then I uninstall the latest NVidia driver and install 340.52 version it still the same. that frustrant.


Your clocks are just sitting in P8. To change that, you should disable powermizer. Furthermore, you have to set the clocks in MSI afterburner for the core for it to stick, otherwise you'll just run at 601MHz on the core under load.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/Powermizer%20Switch.exe
Run powermizer switch and set it to disable powermizer on AC and restart. You won't be stuck at those low clocks anymore (and you won't have a fluctuating clock in 3d mode)

It should look like this when you're done


This is what my MSI afterburner looks like. If you don't have this set, the core will default to 601MHz under load. You should set yours at +450 on the core and +0 on the memory. Load up an application and you should see your clocks go to 1045/2633 under load.

The clocks will look strange in MSI afterburner (it won't maintain your 3D clock 24/7 in 2D mode, but in 3D mode it will never change).

It'll also look strange in nvidia inspector


...and in GPUz (no it's not running at 1495MHz ever, don't be silly)


Also made a video explaining this in more detail


----------



## samozen84

quote name="Klem" url="/t/1493245/how-to-unlock-the-system-bios-on-an-asus-g75vx-nvidia-gtx-670mx-custom-vbios-overclock-tutorial/260#post_23572793"]Post here your native stock vbios and screenshot of GPU-Z or Nvidia Inspector before you flash vbios from Dave.[/quote]

video.zip 52k .zip file


----------



## samozen84

Thanks Dave for the Explaining but the. but when I run Powermizer it gives me the following message.


----------



## RypeDub

When I ran the powermizer, it asked me if I wanted to apply a fix. I said yes. Then it looks like yours. I choose the Off button, restart, launch it again, press the off again, now I have both On AC -> Off | AC -> Off and my voltage never changes. Playing League for about 30 mins never went higher than 85, and remember our card can handle up to 93 for hours and be fine. You don't want to exceed 93.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hey DaveUnderscore: this is what I get when I run fpt -d bios.bin -me (without -me doesn't work) in DOS:

Error 26: The host CPU does not have read access to the target flash area. To enable read access for this operation you must modify the descriptor settings to give host access to this region.


----------



## RypeDub

needs to be deleted


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Hey DaveUnderscore: this is what I get when I run fpt -d bios.bin -me (without -me doesn't work) in DOS:
> 
> Error 26: The host CPU does not have read access to the target flash area. To enable read access for this operation you must modify the descriptor settings to give host access to this region.


Try disabling secure boot


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> When I ran the powermizer, it asked me if I wanted to apply a fix. I said yes. Then it looks like yours. I choose the Off button, restart, launch it again, press the off again, now I have both On AC -> Off | AC -> Off and my voltage never changes. Playing League for about 30 mins never went higher than 85, and remember our card can handle up to 93 for hours and be fine. You don't want to exceed 93.


idk 85 is way too high imo for a video card under normal load. On furmark, that's understandable. I get no higher than 71-73 under load.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveUnderscore*
> 
> Try disabling secure boot
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveUnderscore*
> 
> idk 85 is way too high imo for a video card under normal load. On furmark, that's understandable. I get no higher than 71-73 under load.
Click to expand...

I'll check that setting. As for the temps, I've always been high. I know 85 sounds bad, but our cards TDP is 105 so we are safe still, it's just uncomfortable. Did you say you re-pasted your GPU? I haven't done that yet.

UPDATE: secure boot is disabled, still get Error 26


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> I'll check that setting. As for the temps, I've always been high. I know 85 sounds bad, but our cards TDP is 105 so we are safe still, it's just uncomfortable. Did you say you re-pasted your GPU? I haven't done that yet.
> 
> UPDATE: secure boot is disabled, still get Error 26


Yeah. I used Antec Formula 7 (http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Diamond-Thermal-Compound-Formula/dp/B004AGXHDC)
Huge drop in temps.
Also bought ramsinks as well.
And drilled holes in the back of the covers near the GPU and CPU.

Bottom line is 85 is not a good temp for that GPU. If you're hitting those temps in LoL, god knows what'll happen in furmark or something that actually is very GPU intensive.

Also, that's REALLY weird that you're getting error 26 when you try to do a full dump of your BIOS. I mean if worse came to worst, you could just use an EEPROM programmer to dump it, but that can be a huge pain since you have to take the thing apart. I only do that if I brick or something. To be honest, it's most likely something to do with your BIOS settings. I have secure boot disabled and launch CSM enabled. I'll look into it later.


----------



## RypeDub

Holy sheit! Your right. The TDP is 75


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Holy sheit! Your right. The TDP is 75


yes
75...watts.

TDP = watts
TJmax = celcius

TDP (thermal design power) is the max amount of POWER a component's cooling system is required to dissipate. For all practical purposes, this is usually the maximum amount of power a component will draw.

TJmax (thermal junction max) is the highest temperature a component can run at before being throttled in some way shape or form (shutting off/downclocking are both good examples).


Notice how TDP is in watts and TJmax is in temperature. Your GPU temp readings give values in Celsius/Fahrenheit (units of temperature), not watts (j/s) (power).

As far as temperatures go, you do not want to be THAT close to your TJmax for your gpu. It'd be like me saying that exercising with your heart rate at 230bpm is fine because you're still within spec as long as you don't go over 240 because cardiac muscle is limited to 240 contractions/second. In short, just like how you don't like having your heart work at 200+bpm, neither does your GPU "enjoy" being worked at 85C all the time. It's not good for its lifespan if you're pushing the temperatures THAT high under light load on a day-to-day basis. And don't even try furmark because you will probably fry it doing that.


----------



## Klem

Tj max for GTX 670MX - 105C.
Therefore 85C under 3D load it is very good and safe temp.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Tj max for GTX 670MX - 105C.
> Therefore 85C under 3D load it is very good and safe temp.


Whatever you say. Still doesn't change that 85C under load is pretty hot. I wouldn't run my GPU that close to its TDP while playing something like LoL. If those temperatures were from furmark, it's understandable because you're never going to see that in real-world usage.

At the end of the day, you can run your hardware at whatever temperature you see fit. If I were you, I would repaste the GPU at least because once it hits 105, it will either shut off to prevent damaging itself or it will throttle the clocks. And then you have to factor in that running at a really high temperature does have a negative effect on the GPU's lifespan.


----------



## Klem

Yea, you right. But only theoreticaly. In real life, lifespan GPU 30 years or 15 years does not matter.








Look at the mobile Haswell, Tj max is only 100C, but in many laptops and ultrabooks real working temp CPU is 88-90C.
But in any case repaste it is real good solution.


----------



## samozen84

hi klem I have uploaded my vBios in the last replay. you can show it.
thanks


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> hi klem I have uploaded my vBios in the last replay. you can show it.
> thanks


Yea, but now you dont upload a screenshots of GPU-Z or Nvidia Inspector which you created before you flash bios from Dave.
Screenshots as you already uploaded on the previous page, was created after then you flash bios from Dave.


----------



## RypeDub

If the TJmax is 105 (which is cool that I knew that, just messed up the acronyms), and the moment it hits that it'll shutoff or downclock, and I've never hit higher than 85, only when I used a ****ty overclock: I'm still perfectly fine.

I don't plan to have this thing for more than 5 years, and I've had it for 2 and it was on display at bestbuy for probably a year or 2 already.

Plus we all here know that the lifespan is going to be decreased. That's still fine.

Now: I'm still doing research on the ME portion of the system BIOS. Most CPU's are "locked" and you can't access or dump it and you have to use an EEPROM SPI JTAG to access all the parts of the BIOS firmware.

However, some people are unlocking the ability to do that. I think I found some people talking about using UEFItool to like remove some header or something and that allows them to extract the ME portion normally, under DOS still.

It's been pretty clear: ONLY the BIOS is accessible from within Windows, there are 3 or 4 more parts of our BIOS and you have to be in DOS.

I also found out why some users get: Error 201 This program can not be ran on your platform. Their Intel Flash Programming Tool .or as we know it as FPT, is just not the right version. The MS-DOS version is a 16bit program and will never run in Windows. The windows versions are 32 or 64, EITHER version works, but Intel reccomends using the architecture that matches your system.

fptw64, the w64 = windows 64, but it's never referred to as that, or as flash toolkit. Some user just decided to give it that name but that did mess me up and others when doing research on it. Stick to just referring it to the 64bit version or 32bit version of FPT. Our ME firmware version is 8.2.something.something and only a specific version will work with it. Older versions done support it and newer versions not longer support it. So I'm going to heavily be using version numbers now.

I'll also be remaking my videos.

I WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW WHAT I KNOW

I cleaned up my files, which I'll be releasing soon as a whole package of EVERTHING and separate packages for thoes who are less fortunate to have high bandwidth.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> If the TJmax is 105 (which is cool that I knew that, just messed up the acronyms), and the moment it hits that it'll shutoff or downclock, and I've never hit higher than 85, only when I used a ****ty overclock: I'm still perfectly fine.
> 
> I don't plan to have this thing for more than 5 years, and I've had it for 2 and it was on display at bestbuy for probably a year or 2 already.
> 
> Plus we all here know that the lifespan is going to be decreased. That's still fine.
> 
> Now: I'm still doing research on the ME portion of the system BIOS. Most CPU's are "locked" and you can't access or dump it and you have to use an EEPROM SPI JTAG to access all the parts of the BIOS firmware.
> 
> However, some people are unlocking the ability to do that. I think I found some people talking about using UEFItool to like remove some header or something and that allows them to extract the ME portion normally, under DOS still.
> 
> It's been pretty clear: ONLY the BIOS is accessible from within Windows, there are 3 or 4 more parts of our BIOS and you have to be in DOS.
> 
> I also found out why some users get: Error 201 This program can not be ran on your platform. Their Intel Flash Programming Tool .or as we know it as FPT, is just not the right version. The MS-DOS version is a 16bit program and will never run in Windows. The windows versions are 32 or 64, EITHER version works, but Intel reccomends using the architecture that matches your system.
> 
> fptw64, the w64 = windows 64, but it's never referred to as that, or as flash toolkit. Some user just decided to give it that name but that did mess me up and others when doing research on it. Stick to just referring it to the 64bit version or 32bit version of FPT. Our ME firmware version is 8.2.something.something and only a specific version will work with it. Older versions done support it and newer versions not longer support it. So I'm going to heavily be using version numbers now.
> 
> I'll also be remaking my videos.
> 
> I WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW WHAT I KNOW
> 
> I cleaned up my files, which I'll be releasing soon as a whole package of EVERTHING and separate packages for thoes who are less fortunate to have high bandwidth.


Yes every manufacturer locks that, except Asus. There's usually a key combination that you have to do to get into it at startup? I don't remember entirely.

Also I just don't like pushing my hardware that close to its max temperature when I'm in games. My desktop's 5770s don't even go past 70C and they're overclocked and overvolted (yes I need to upgrade). I just like my temps as low as possible.


----------



## RypeDub

I'm going to get this ish down lol This is the research I've been getting into for the past week since DaveUnderscore mentioned Intel ME. I am trying to get into it/access it/dump it from within windows or at lease in MS-DOS mode so that we all can overclock our CPU's for this amazing laptop.

Intel's Management Engine Interface programs: http://www.win-raid.com/t596f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-amp-System-Tools.html

So, here is all the information about the Intel Management Engine Interface (Intel ME) portion of the installed firmware on our BIOS:

Intel(R) MEInfo Version: 8.1.56.1541
Copyright(C) 2005 - 2014, Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

Intel(R) ME code versions:

BIOS Version: G75VX.206
MEBx Version: 0.0.0.0000
Gbe Version: 1.3
VendorID: 8086
PCH Version: 4
FW Version: 8.1.2.1318
UNS Version: Not Available
LMS Version: 10.0.35.1024
MEI Driver Version: 10.0.30.1054
Wireless Hardware Version: Not Available
Wireless Driver Version: Not Available

FW Capabilities: 0x01101C60

Intel(R) Anti-Theft Technology - PRESENT/ENABLED
Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service - PRESENT/ENABLED
Protect Audio Video Path - PRESENT/ENABLED
Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader - PRESENT/ENABLED

Level III Manageability Upgrade State: Upgrade Capable
CPU Upgrade State: Not Upgradable
Cryptography Support: Disabled
Last ME reset reason: Power up
Local FWUpdate: Enabled
BIOS Config Lock: Enabled
Host Read Access to ME: Disabled
Host Write Access to ME: Disabled
SPI Flash ID #1: C22017
SPI Flash ID VSCC #1: 20052005
SPI Flash BIOS VSCC: 20052005
BIOS boot State: Post Boot
OEM Id: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
Capability Licensing Service: Enabled
Capability Licensing Service Status: Permit info not available
OEM Tag: 0x00000000
Localized Language: Unknown
Independent Firmware Recovery: Disabled


----------



## pinokeo1000

Hey I read in one of the earlier posts about MSI afterburner not showing high overclocking numbers like 400. I did not understand what is the problem and I dont know how to fix it. it is the only thing that doesn't work ;(. plz respond because i tried everything. Love you guys.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

You could always
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinokeo1000*
> 
> Hey I read in one of the earlier posts about MSI afterburner not showing high overclocking numbers like 400. I did not understand what is the problem and I dont know how to fix it. it is the only thing that doesn't work ;(. plz respond because i tried everything. Love you guys.


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/MSI%20Afterburner.zip
Try my version of MSI afterburner

also if you can dump your bios, I can check to see if there is anything wrong with it


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> I'm going to get this ish down lol This is the research I've been getting into for the past week since DaveUnderscore mentioned Intel ME. I am trying to get into it/access it/dump it from within windows or at lease in MS-DOS mode so that we all can overclock our CPU's for this amazing laptop.
> 
> Intel's Management Engine Interface programs: http://www.win-raid.com/t596f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-amp-System-Tools.html
> 
> So, here is all the information about the Intel Management Engine Interface (Intel ME) portion of the installed firmware on our BIOS:
> 
> Intel(R) MEInfo Version: 8.1.56.1541
> Copyright(C) 2005 - 2014, Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> Intel(R) ME code versions:
> 
> BIOS Version: G75VX.206
> MEBx Version: 0.0.0.0000
> Gbe Version: 1.3
> VendorID: 8086
> PCH Version: 4
> FW Version: 8.1.2.1318
> UNS Version: Not Available
> LMS Version: 10.0.35.1024
> MEI Driver Version: 10.0.30.1054
> Wireless Hardware Version: Not Available
> Wireless Driver Version: Not Available
> 
> FW Capabilities: 0x01101C60
> 
> Intel(R) Anti-Theft Technology - PRESENT/ENABLED
> Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service - PRESENT/ENABLED
> Protect Audio Video Path - PRESENT/ENABLED
> Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader - PRESENT/ENABLED
> 
> Level III Manageability Upgrade State: Upgrade Capable
> CPU Upgrade State: Not Upgradable
> Cryptography Support: Disabled
> Last ME reset reason: Power up
> Local FWUpdate: Enabled
> BIOS Config Lock: Enabled
> Host Read Access to ME: Disabled
> Host Write Access to ME: Disabled
> SPI Flash ID #1: C22017
> SPI Flash ID VSCC #1: 20052005
> SPI Flash BIOS VSCC: 20052005
> BIOS boot State: Post Boot
> OEM Id: 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
> Capability Licensing Service: Enabled
> Capability Licensing Service Status: Permit info not available
> OEM Tag: 0x00000000
> Localized Language: Unknown
> Independent Firmware Recovery: Disabled


Now you can flash new version of the ME firmware 8.1.56.1541 instead your old version 8.1.2.1318.


----------



## pinokeo1000

Here is my BIOS download: https://mega.co.nz/#!TNxThbrR!sFUZWl_JSH7VQgbBnkhcodL50R9KCSO-weHRaNYIPWw

I have checked it and it looks like it is normal. But i am the opposite of an expert on this stuff







. Thanks for the help and sorry that I am replying so late. I live in the other side of the globe.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinokeo1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my BIOS download: https://mega.co.nz/#!TNxThbrR!sFUZWl_JSH7VQgbBnkhcodL50R9KCSO-weHRaNYIPWw
> 
> I have checked it and it looks like it is normal. But i am the opposite of an expert on this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for the help and sorry that I am replying so late. I live in the other side of the globe.


I finished up Unlocking your System BIOS using AMIBCP (AMI BIOS Configuration Program). I personally have never gotten settings to show up without 1st setting EVERY option for that top keep to USER. I'm so used to it now, it only took me like 5 minutes. So again, I changed ALL the settings under the Advanced Key to USER to ensure full unlocking of that section when you visit your BIOS.

Also, in Kepler BIOS Tweaker, I moved ALL 3 sliders to 975 mV under the Voltages tab and then changed your Power Table sliders on min, default and max to 110% to ensure no voltage changes are going to happen and that it's going to be using either 975 mV or 10% voltage at all times.

I then zipped up your Unlocked System BIOS (that includes your Overclocked vBIOS) and your Overclocked vBIOS by itself. I added in AMIBCP, MMTool, Kepler BIOS Tweaker and DaveUnderscores version of MSI Afterburner (with some things removed to save time on the download) that will allow you to use more than +/- 135 MHz on the core (not sure how the memory slider acts).

Here you go: https://mega.co.nz/#!gUhzBSrb!TaUtz1APF9rzTGzdrvEsTOSc90aPWeJQWwdE3E6pTqg

You should be able to now just flash the file: System-BIOS-Unlocked-vBIOS-Overclock.rom using FPT (Intel Flash Programming Tool) in either Windows or DOS and your BIOS will be fully unlocked (the advanced section) and your vBIOS will be stock overclocked and MSI Afterburner can adjust your overclock more than the standard.


----------



## pinokeo1000

Wow. Thanks for all of the help I reaaaaaally appreciate it! Thank you again!!!!


----------



## RypeDub

No problem man. It's that easy, that's why I did it for you, and why I made this thread for anyone else who uses this laptop.

To everyone else reading: sorry I'm a douchebag and haven't added ALL the tutorials, they ARE made in this thread already, just haven't put it in the main page.


----------



## pinokeo1000

Hey dude im sorry to bother you but i have flashed my BIOS and it still happens

http://gyazo.com/0236025877367e9c848d29e2c390550f

But my CPU overclocking seems fine

http://gyazo.com/9225ac017490c58548d2891367661298


----------



## RypeDub

So I see that in MSI Afterburner, you are still unable to go past +135 MHz.

Well, this is from what I know: the way our cards are made, unfortunately, is that we overclock them at the BIOS level, essentially telling the computer that the STOCK speeds are 1000+ HMz and the memory clock is 2800 MHz +, not the 600 MHz on the core and whatever the memory is, we don't get the benefit of software programs for overclocking, we HAVE to do it at the BIOS level.

So, if your issue is that MSI Afterburner isn't letting you change things, this is ok and normal. You should still be overclocked anyways.

Run a game on max settings with GPUz and nVidia Inspector open and then alt+tab back and forth to check and see if your core clock and memory clock are leaving that stock range and entering into the overclock range we applied.

If they are reporting values higher than 701 MHz on the Core and higher than 2300 MHz on the Memory: you are overclocked.


----------



## samozen84

hi All

videoBios.zip 52k .zip file
should I change the slider in Boost Table the Max table Clock to 1045 Mhz or keep it 601,0 Mhz?i done everything was suggested until now and the with powermizer did the 3Dmark to 3700 dropped.

this is the maximum I get o 3D mar:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9477761


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> videoBios.zip 52k .zip file
> 
> hi all, should I change the slider in Boost Table the Max table Clock to 1045 Mhz or keep it 601,0 Mhz?i done everything was suggested until now and the with powermizer did the 3Dmark to 3700 dropped.
> 
> this is the maximum I get o 3D mar:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9477761


No, you don't need to touch that slider.

Just make sure that your Memory Clock is NO HIGHER than 3000 MHz, NO one has confirmed if this is safe.

Just make sure that your Core Clock is NO HIGHER than 1100 MHz, NO one has confirmed if this is safe.

Also, guys, everyone: RUN A GAME, NOT A BENCHMARK PROGRAM!!!!!!! You are NOT going to see your overclocked settings without running a GRAPHICALLY intense scenario.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I'm totally over it now.

Some things aren't working and no one knows why.

I don't know anyone who can help, or who wants to help.

I'm tired of spending time on this.

I got enough from this.

I've unsubscribed to ANY AND ALL notifications from this website.

On a final note: after unlocking your system bios, don't forget to visit the Advanced tab and turn ON POST Sound, set it between 3-5 (6+ is a bit loud) and enable Animated POST Image. Yes, it animates like an explosion then reveals the ASUS ROG logo and it RAWRS LIKE A MOTHER FICKEN LION!

I'm sorry, but all the info is here already, it's just not on the OP.

RypeDub's Files.7z 121.5 MB
https://mega.co.nz/#!wApHiDZY!hFn1cEklX1olCx0l4mo8yq5Ow38SJP9z0bc35DwEmIk


----------



## TheReciever

Well that was oddly short lived...

Spend some time on T|I and NBR to get some supplement information

Or take a look at Prema mods and PM him for advice.


----------



## Klem

If for someone it all seems very complicated and difficult, but he want have modified and fully unlocked BIOS, just write me a PM. I can do this for you.


----------



## pacheco

overclock the cpu asus g75vx give more fps in gaming? is the diference big or small??


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacheco*
> 
> overclock the cpu asus g75vx give more fps in gaming? is the diference big or small??


No, overclocked native CPU in Asus g75vx no bring more fps in gaming. Because i7 3610QM and 3630QM can be overclocked only by BCLK, and not by multiplier. Overclock by BCLK can bring only a small benefit. But if you upgrade your CPU to i7 3720QM or above, you can overclock it very well, and get nice result in some games, which much depend from the CPU.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> No, overclocked native CPU in Asus g75vx no bring more fps in gaming. Because i7 3610QM and 3630QM can be overclocked only by BCLK, and not by multiplier. Overclock by BCLK can bring only a small benefit. But if you upgrade your CPU to i7 3720QM or above, you can overclock it very well, and get nice result in some games, which much depend from the CPU.


Depends on the game. Most games aren't CPU bound so overclocking the CPU is pretty much useless. Unless you're talking about source engine, then yeah, overclocking the CPU helps, but not by a TON.


----------



## pacheco

so unlocking main bios is useless for gaming no benefit? or not? sorry but a im a really noob in this things only know some small things.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacheco*
> 
> so unlocking main bios is useless for gaming no benefit? or not? sorry but a im a really noob in this things only know some small things.


For all intensive purposes, unlocking the main BIOS is pretty much useless, yeah. It's mostly a novelty to have the extra features, essentially doing it because you can. Yeah, it's "faster" but most games are GPU bound and the extra CPU overclock doesn't really do much. It's not that the 670mx is a "great overclocker" in my mind; the card is just gimped so it will run in laptops with worse cooling systems without starting a fire or something. But because the cooling system in this laptop isn't total garbage, it can run at much higher clocks.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> I'm totally over it now.
> 
> Some things aren't working and no one knows why.
> 
> I don't know anyone who can help, or who wants to help.
> 
> I'm tired of spending time on this.
> 
> I got enough from this.
> 
> I've unsubscribed to ANY AND ALL notifications from this website.
> 
> On a final note: after unlocking your system bios, don't forget to visit the Advanced tab and turn ON POST Sound, set it between 3-5 (6+ is a bit loud) and enable Animated POST Image. Yes, it animates like an explosion then reveals the ASUS ROG logo and it RAWRS LIKE A MOTHER FICKEN LION!
> 
> I'm sorry, but all the info is here already, it's just not on the OP.
> 
> RypeDub's Files.7z 121.5 MB
> https://mega.co.nz/#!wApHiDZY!hFn1cEklX1olCx0l4mo8yq5Ow38SJP9z0bc35DwEmIk


And as far as this thread goes, if you want, I can just take care of things from now on. Granted, I don't have as much time with undergrad + my research + preparing for med school, but if I'll do what I can to help.


----------



## TheReciever

you would need to PM a mod for that to happen, but it is possible to transfer ownership of the thread


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> you would need to PM a mod for that to happen, but it is possible to transfer ownership of the thread


Honestly I could care less about it saying that I made it. I just figured it'd be appropriate for me to at least help people regardless of who made the thread.


----------



## TheReciever

Oh no its more so you can edit the OP as needed and fill more information as it comes along


----------



## RypeDub

After showing my friend who has an ASUS G750JW laptop that I can overclock his CPU and GPU, he was so excited that I decided that I was going to continue helping you guys out here and ensuring all the knowledge is available and present on how to do things with our G75VX.

When I was attempting the System BIOS unlock on his machine, I ran into new errors that didn't occur on our machines. After doing a bunch of research on his problems I came to the conclusion:

I RECOMMEND EVERYONE PURCHASE AN EEPROM PROGRAMER AND SOME TEST CLIPS!!!

There are just some things that we will NEVER be able to do at the software level AS WE SIT right now. AFTER programming your BIOS using the EEPROM Programmer, you CAN remove the locks that are set in place and flash ANY part of the BIOS with the software methods we currently have, BUT WE CAN NOT do that until AFTER we program the BIOS at the hardware level.

I talked with DaveUnderscore and he said that he was going to make a video for me on how to use the clips, in a standard way because he doesn't want to go though the hassle with doing it to his own laptop. Once I've studied that video and can ensure comfort doing it on my own G75VX, I will make a full video on how to use it with our machines.

Here are the links to the EEPROM Programmer and the Test Clip, after tax and shipping, they were only $18 US and some change and will take 6 days to get to me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131263167459
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151408965499

I am being 100% serious and real with you guys: if you want to actually finish overclocking the CPU and GPU properly, YOU NEED to do it this way.

There is NO software processes that will unlock the Descriptor Region, the Intel ME Region, the GBe Region and the PDR Region (if it exists in our BIOS) of our BIOS. YOU HAVE TO access it at the hardware level using the EEPROM Programmer to dump and then reprogram the BIOS chip.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> After showing my friend who has an ASUS G750JW laptop that I can overclock his CPU and GPU, he was so excited that I decided that I was going to continue helping you guys out here and ensuring all the knowledge is available and present on how to do things with our G75VX.
> 
> When I was attempting the System BIOS unlock on his machine, I ran into new errors that didn't occur on our machines. After doing a bunch of research on his problems I came to the conclusion:
> 
> I RECOMMEND EVERYONE PURCHASE AN EEPROM PROGRAMER AND SOME TEST CLIPS!!!
> 
> There are just some things that we will NEVER be able to do at the software level AS WE SIT right now. AFTER programming your BIOS using the EEPROM Programmer, you CAN remove the locks that are set in place and flash ANY part of the BIOS with the software methods we currently have, BUT WE CAN NOT do that until AFTER we program the BIOS at the hardware level.
> 
> I talked with DaveUnderscore and he said that he was going to make a video for me on how to use the clips, in a standard way because he doesn't want to go though the hassle with doing it to his own laptop. Once I've studied that video and can ensure comfort doing it on my own G75VX, I will make a full video on how to use it with our machines.
> 
> Here are the links to the EEPROM Programmer and the Test Clip, after tax and shipping, they were only $18 US and some change and will take 6 days to get to me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131263167459
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151408965499
> 
> I am being 100% serious and real with you guys: if you want to actually finish overclocking the CPU and GPU properly, YOU NEED to do it this way.
> 
> There is NO software processes that will unlock the Descriptor Region, the Intel ME Region, the GBe Region and the PDR Region (if it exists in our BIOS) of our BIOS. YOU HAVE TO access it at the hardware level using the EEPROM Programmer to dump and then reprogram the BIOS chip.


Yeah just an FYI, it's not a big issue with the test clips because if you do it wrong, it just won't read the chip lol.
That was the only way I was able to unlock my ME region. I think I did it by mistake because the BIOS I built mine off of later on (because I bricked my laptop by telling it to boot off the blu ray/dvd drive first--thanks asus you guys are great for releasing buggy software 11/10 would buy again) already had read/write access to the ME region as it was a full 8MB dump. I had actually bought another chip and asked for the full 8MB dump (from biosdepot) and they emailed it to me (seriously I'm not going to let asus charge me $1k to fix a bricked bios, what a joke).

Here is a stock dump of v206 for the G75VX (non-3d) bios: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/G75VXAS-206-OK.rar
And my latest version of v206 with the VBIOS unlocked, OC'd etc and with ME read/write access: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/Dave_2-28-2015.rom

Both of those should be flashed using an EEPROM programmer (both bioses are the non-3d version)


----------



## ToguroSR

Did anyone try to put the asus 780m inside the g75vx ?


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToguroSR*
> 
> Did anyone try to put the asus 780m inside the g75vx ?


I think at that point you run into the issue of the GPU not fitting the heatsink. Plus the boards are shaped differently anyways.

670MX

780M

I know personally from my experiences, I will probably never buy a gaming laptop again. I only use this because it's more convenient than bringing my current build to my dorm room. You can't change the fan speeds, you can't upgrade the GPU (much) and asus just doesn't make good gaming laptops. I mean come on, if you change the boot order, sometimes you brick your laptop and then asus charges you a fortune to fix it, when all you did was tell it to boot off the DVD drive first in the BIOS.


----------



## TheReciever

It might just require purchasing the heatsink with the GPU.

However that being said it is pretty difficult to upgrade GPU's in the Asus lineup


----------



## RypeDub

You CAN use that 780MX but you have to dremel your case to accommodate it. You also will NOT be able to use the 670MX heatsink because it's a few millimeters off from where the die on the 780MX is, that means it's not going to be sitting on top of the GPU and you won't be able to screw it in.


----------



## ToguroSR

Anyway it was just a thought guys . Maybe one day someone with extra money







will attempt this and see how it fits and works .
But anyway .....thank you so much for this thread i managed to squeeze every last bit of performance from my g75vx







. Great work people.

Now all that is left is to try the videocard swap if maybe i can get extra money from the sky







))) or someone willing to give the card for free







)) .


----------



## samozen84

hi
look at this may it fit???
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NVIDIA-GeForece-GTX-970M-GDDR5-6GB-5012MHz-1280SP-Laptop-Graphics-Card-for-16F3-16F4-1762-1763/32261338611.html


----------



## TheReciever

No, Asus uses their own proprietary card. Its MXM but not the same as clevo or Dell.

If your looking to upgrade then I would highly suggest you stay within Asus' current offerings, even at that its still pretty difficult to get the software to work correctly


----------



## RypeDub

That card isn't MXM 3.0b, it's a 3.0a card, not only is it not going to fit, it requires 25-30 more watts than what our AC bricks supply.

ALSO UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY PROGRAMMER CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY!!!! (Still need the clip)


----------



## TheReciever

Alternate power supplies are plentiful, merely need the adapter to go with your laptop.

HTWingNUT of NBR for example uses a 240w PSU from Dell instead of the standard


----------



## RypeDub

Updated list of ALL Available nVidia Graphics Cards that are MXM 3.0b cards that WILL work with our laptop, with a custom vBIOS and some modifying of the internal case to accommodate the larger size of some of these cards (NOTE: you might even need new heatsinks / fans to properly cool them):

http://videocardz.com/52978/nvidia-launches-geforce-gtx-980m-and-gtx-970m

NVIDIA GeForce (model numbers are in the parenthesis ( )
- 8GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M (N16E-GX); 1536 CUDA; GPU/VRAM Clock 1038MHz/2500MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 100W
- 6GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M (N16E-GT); 1280 CUDA; GPU/VRAM Clock 924MHz/2500MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W
- 8GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880M (N15E-GX); 1536 CUDA; GPU/VRAM Clock 954-993MHz/2500MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 100W
- 6GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 870M (N15E-GT); 1344CUDA; GPU 941MHz; VRAM 2500MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W-100W
- 4GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M (N15P-GX-A); 1152CUDA; GPU 797MHz; VRAM 2500MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W
- 4GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M (N14E-GTX); 1536 CUDA; GPU/VRAM Clock 771MHz/2500MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 100W
- 3GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M (N14E-GS); 960 CUDA; 192-bit; GPU Clock 850MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W-100W
- 2GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M (N14E-GE); 768 CUDA; 128-bit; GPU/VRAM Clock 850MHz/2000MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W
- 4GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GTX 680M (N13E-GTX); 1344 CUDA; 256-bit; VRAM 1800MHz; GPU 720MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b;100W
- 3GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GTX 670MX (N13E-GR); 960 CUDA; 256-bit; GPU/VRAM Clock 600MHz/1400MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W
- 4GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GTX 675MX (N13E-GSR); 960 CUDA; 256-bit; GPU/VRAM Clock 600MHz/1800MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 100W

If anyone wants to actually spend the money to buy one of these cards, I will risk letting you know where I live on this planet and ensure that I can get the card working on our laptops. I will do all of the work for you.

I just want to see some one get an upgraded card to work.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hey, DaveUnderscore:

You got dat video on how to clip chips and sample using eeprom management software?

I got a latop from my Uncle. He wants me to clean it out. I don't see him often.

I want to make the full guide on how to do that process, using this laptop: the ASUS G75VX Republic of Gamers 17" Laptop.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Hey, DaveUnderscore:
> 
> You got dat video on how to clip chips and sample using eeprom management software?
> 
> I got a latop from my Uncle. He wants me to clean it out. I don't see him often.
> 
> I want to make the full guide on how to do that process, using this laptop: the ASUS G75VX Republic of Gamers 17" Laptop.


keep rushing me when i have five exams this week
i dare you


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveUnderscore*
> 
> keep rushing me when i have five exams this week
> i dare you


Thanks for the update.

Take your time. I know to wait now.

I will do research in the mean time.

Everyone else: have you gotten your clips yet?

LETS MAKE A VIDEO TOGETHER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mphill

I see not many people visit the original thread for 670 mx bios unlock, was trying to help someone with their laptop as I do not like to see someone suffering trying to mod their laptop to gain more performance. I just wanted to drop in and say WOW, you guys have really been doing a lot of work with this G75 laptop. However, I am trying to understand the cost / benefit ratio of trying to upgrade the video card in this laptop? I have over clocked my GPU to 1,000mhz core and 2400mhz memory @ 1.025 volts to the core. With those speeds I have overclocked this card 58% over the stock values. However, I understand the overclocking community and we are always trying to get more.

I have made a number of mods, like using the lightning port hooked up to a desktop gpu... everything I find though is that there is no cost / benefit ratio... you might as well put the money towards a desktop computer where you can swap out and overclock to your hearts content. These are all great ideas, but the possibility that people will want to dump 600-700 dollars more into a laptop that is years old is kind of silly. I found a number of laptops that have more upgrade solutions down the road, but they all cost $$$$. Our laptops with what we have achieved should be able to run games well into the future at least for the next couple years. Eventually 4k is going to become a very big thing and will ultimately make our laptops absolete.

I love the work all you guys do, don't get me wrong. It is great to see our laptops are still quite active in the community. By the way... the mod I did to my laptop, I rarely use anymore... The lightning port bottlenecks the desktop gpu wayyy to much to make it worth using all the time. Not to mention I have to essentially be stationary, because I have a case with a power supply to power the desktop GPU and it is not easy to transport more around with my job.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mphill*
> 
> I see not many people visit the original thread for 670 mx bios unlock, was trying to help someone with their laptop as I do not like to see someone suffering trying to mod their laptop to gain more performance. I just wanted to drop in and say WOW, you guys have really been doing a lot of work with this G75 laptop. However, I am trying to understand the cost / benefit ratio of trying to upgrade the video card in this laptop? I have over clocked my GPU to 1,000mhz core and 2400mhz memory @ 1.025 volts to the core. With those speeds I have overclocked this card 58% over the stock values. However, I understand the overclocking community and we are always trying to get more.
> 
> I have made a number of mods, like using the lightning port hooked up to a desktop gpu... everything I find though is that there is no cost / benefit ratio... you might as well put the money towards a desktop computer where you can swap out and overclock to your hearts content. These are all great ideas, but the possibility that people will want to dump 600-700 dollars more into a laptop that is years old is kind of silly. I found a number of laptops that have more upgrade solutions down the road, but they all cost $$$$. Our laptops with what we have achieved should be able to run games well into the future at least for the next couple years. Eventually 4k is going to become a very big thing and will ultimately make our laptops absolete.
> 
> I love the work all you guys do, don't get me wrong. It is great to see our laptops are still quite active in the community. By the way... the mod I did to my laptop, I rarely use anymore... The lightning port bottlenecks the desktop gpu wayyy to much to make it worth using all the time. Not to mention I have to essentially be stationary, because I have a case with a power supply to power the desktop GPU and it is not easy to transport more around with my job.


The needs from your machine are volatile and change from the day to day. Its been years since I have considered a desktop and even now I still cant justify the cost for one, nor the fact that I cant easily carry it with me on my day to day.

Also the experience gained modding one machine is carried over to the rest of your machines that you decide to own, which is essentially priceless

Nand4 I believe is the individual who brought the eGPU experience to light.


----------



## Mphill

Does anyone know why when we overclock our memory on the GPU to 2400mhz... it never maxes out? It hangs at 1199.3mhz???

Can anyone please answer this question?


----------



## Mphill

I can confirm that my memory speed is not going to the maximum while in game. Does anyone else have this issue? My memory is maxing out at 1193 MHz when the overclock is set to 2400MHz.. I have checked with nvidia inspector, gpu-z, and hwmonitor


----------



## RypeDub

Shots fired:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576250705280794624%5B%2FURL
Does anyone know why when we overclock our memory on the GPU to 2400mhz... it never maxes out? It hangs at 1199.3mhz??? Can anyone please answer this question?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mphill*
> 
> I can confirm that my memory speed is not going to the maximum while in game. Does anyone else have this issue? My memory is maxing out at 1193 MHz when the overclock is set to 2400MHz.. I have checked with nvidia inspector, gpu-z, and hwmonitor


[/QUOTE]

http://www.enthusiastpc.net/articles/00001/3.aspx

http://www.geeks3d.com/20100613/tutorial-gpu-tools-and-gpu-memory-clock-real-and-effective-speeds-demystified/

Real = 1199.3 MHz
Effictive = 4xReal = 4800


----------



## Mphill

Thanks for the reply... I understand now, appreciate the response!

I asked Klem on the other thread as well... what is the max stable overclock you guys were able to achieve with the 670mx? Seems my memory is maxed out at 2400... I am at 1,000 on the core and I cant really move that without crashing.. I am running 1.025 volts then it drops to 1.000 volts above a certain temperature.


----------



## zanezilla

Hello everybody,
I have a problem after flashing the bios.I did everything in the tutorial , only problem is after the flash my gpu gets stuck at 548 mhz. Thing is that my memory clock is ok at 2400.
I clean installed several driver versions still the same problem.I tried tweaking almost every option in kbt still same thing.
Weird thing is that gpu-z reports 1000mhz gpu clock , thing is my benchmarks are worse than stock.
Please any ideas?


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanezilla*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> I have a problem after flashing the bios.I did everything in the tutorial , only problem is after the flash my gpu gets stuck at 548 mhz. Thing is that my memory clock is ok at 2400.
> I clean installed several driver versions still the same problem.I tried tweaking almost every option in kbt still same thing.
> Weird thing is that gpu-z reports 1000mhz gpu clock , thing is my benchmarks are worse than stock.
> Please any ideas?


Describe exactly, step by step, what you doing and how. And post your screenshots in GPU-Z and Nvidia Inspector.


----------



## zanezilla

I extract the bios using FPT DOS -I also used fptw64 (same thing happened)
I then extract vbios and edit with KBT (tried both 1.26 and 1.27)

kbt1.JPG 54k .JPG file


kbt2.JPG 49k .JPG file


kbt3.JPG 62k .JPG file


kbt4.JPG 60k .JPG file


I then save and replace vbios in rom dump and flash in dos using usb stick.

The gpuz and nvidia inspector screenshot:
Everything seems ok but look at the furmark clocks.

screen.JPG 158k .JPG file


screen2.JPG 89k .JPG file


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanezilla*
> 
> I extract the bios using FPT DOS -I also used fptw64 (same thing happened)
> I then extract vbios and edit with KBT (tried both 1.26 and 1.27)
> 
> kbt1.JPG 54k .JPG file
> 
> 
> kbt2.JPG 49k .JPG file
> 
> 
> kbt3.JPG 62k .JPG file
> 
> 
> kbt4.JPG 60k .JPG file
> 
> 
> I then save and replace vbios in rom dump and flash in dos using usb stick.
> 
> The gpuz and nvidia inspector screenshot:
> Everything seems ok but look at the furmark clocks.
> 
> screen.JPG 158k .JPG file
> 
> 
> screen2.JPG 89k .JPG file


What show monitoring window of GPU-Z under any 3D load?


----------



## zanezilla

This is what gpu-z sensor tab reads :

Capture.JPG 133k .JPG file


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanezilla*
> 
> This is what gpu-z sensor tab reads :
> 
> Capture.JPG 133k .JPG file


Dont use Furmark or Kombuster! They dont correctly work with mobile card, and can kill your card!


----------



## zanezilla

Does not matter what benchmark tool i use, clocks don't change.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanezilla*
> 
> Does not matter what benchmark tool i use, clocks don't change.


Try flash back your native backup of bios and post a screenshot in GPU-Z.


----------



## zanezilla




----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanezilla*


Ok post here your extracted stock vbios and your vbios after modifications.


----------



## zanezilla

This is the link to the archive of both stock and modded bios. Only vbios is modded.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1a7g2966eczzhb0/bios.zip?dl=0


----------



## Klem

Flash this.


----------



## zanezilla

Wow Thank you mate it works. What did i do wrong?
Your vbios seems to be the same as what I did except the gpc and Xbar in both p00 and p05 profiles.


----------



## Klem

You dont correctly set some values in vbios for boost state in P0.

"Your vbios seems to be the same as what I did except the gpc and Xbar in both p00 and p05 profiles."
It is not my vbios, it is yours, i just some correct it.


----------



## pacheco

watt is the diference in overclock via vbios or by software?? in game make some diference?


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacheco*
> 
> watt is the diference in overclock via vbios or by software?? in game make some diference?


yes
your clocks fluctuate when the clock isn't set in the bios
but if things are already unlocked and you don't care about that, nothing


----------



## RypeDub

Sorry for the delay for the full video of dumping with the EEPROM programmer guys.

I don't have a second computer.

I'm working with my boss to see if I can take a work machine home for a week.

If he OK's that, you'll see a post with a video soon.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hey DaveUnderscore: could you make your videos public again?

If you would prefer to have the private, that's fine.

I'll just have to remove the links to them in my posts.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I can't figure out how to get the driver installed









I've clipped the chip properly, the red pin is by the dot on the chip.

I've inserted the end of the clip onto the breadboard so that Pin 1 is the red wire.

I've clamped the breadboard into the programmer with Pin 1 with the upper left corner being the clamp, it's in the 24XX section.

I don't know what's wrong









https://mega.co.nz/#!EM4lCQ6B!YrKTYHb81V0fH1BK1VBVesrtWC_p_hIThSmKqQM94Zw

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

So, I brought my laptop to work today.

Disassembled it, clipped the chip and loaded up the driver.

Still says failed NO MATTER HOW I CLIP THE CHIP!

Says Device Connected in the programmer software that's in my upload from the post above.

I can Detect the chip of I clip it in the reverse order, says unknown when it's properly clipped.

No matter how it's clipped, when I read, the programmer software only shows FF.

So I still don't know enough yet to figure out what's wrong.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Did anyone else order the programmer and the clip?

If you did, and you want to try some stuff: the BIOS chip is under the keyboard (if you are looking down at the laptop) to the upper left of the WiFi chip, you can't miss it, it's the only 8 pin chip near it.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

THIS IS WHY YOU ALWAYS CLEAN, REPASTE AND REPLACE THERMAL PADS!!!



http://imgur.com/lYwsD


I just opened up my laptop today at work, as you already know to dump the BIOS with the EEPROM Programmer, and after discovering that my clip was probably damaged, I decided to re-paste my CPU and the GPU.

Good news: the CPU is upgradeable! It just needs to be the same socket type basically and not draw too much more power.

Bad news: look at how bad the thermal pads are. It looks like they were melted.

Now I know why my GPU temps were at 75+.

30 Pieces of Thermal Pads 10mm x 10mm squared, 1mm thick.

Order Summary
Items: $6.72
Shipping & handling: $0.00
Total before tax: $6.72
Estimated tax to be collected:* $0.00 (94546 Zip code in California CA)
Order total: $6.72

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EQ23NCK/

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Find my finger, look to the right kind of where my fingernail is facing: that black chip is the BIOS chip, the one you need to clip.

http://i.imgur.com/ABNHCDu.jpg


----------



## RypeDub

ATTENTION ALL USERS WHO HAVE BENEFITED FROM MY THREAD IN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER!!!

I am thinking about applying for Forum Moderator!

What do you all think about that?

If you think I should, go a head and check out this post and nominate me:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1464540/overclock-net-moderator-nominations-2014/0_100

I was told it only happens once every year or so, so it's not an overnight thing, but the more people that put my name in front of the forum admins, the better chance I have when that time comes around.


----------



## archer201977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> ATTENTION ALL USERS WHO HAVE BENEFITED FROM MY THREAD IN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER!!!
> 
> I am thinking about applying for Forum Moderator!
> 
> What do you all think about that?
> 
> If you think I should, go a head and check out this post and nominate me:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1464540/overclock-net-moderator-nominations-2014/0_100
> 
> I was told it only happens once every year or so, so it's not an overnight thing, but the more people that put my name in front of the forum admins, the better chance I have when that time comes around.


Done! Already nominated you


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archer201977*
> 
> Done! Already nominated you


Thanks man, I really appreicate it. Hopefully one day I'll have the forum moderator status around here.

I'll always be using this website no matter what machine I use.

I'll need to basically copy this thread and make it for the G750JW and the nVidia GTX 760MX which is what my friends setup is.

Anyways:

UPDATED THE OP WITH IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT APPLYING THE CUSTOM OVERCLOCKS!!!


----------



## ToguroSR

Hey guys if anyone is brave enough here is a good offer ...i would like to try but i don't have money for a new pc in case i f something up ....maybe one of you can confirm that it is possible and then i will try http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-ASUS-G750-G750JH-Video-Card-Nvidia-GTX-780M-4GB-GDDR5-60NB0180-VG1040-210-/331510783634?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f951e92


----------



## dssence

Hi nice gettin to know you. maybe you can help me , I got an asus G75VW from a friend which didn't post at all. Corrupted bios issue. I got an eeprom programmer but the big issue was I couldn't find anywhere the whole 8mb full bios dump to flash properly the bios.
I could only get from this thead you created a bios from a guy who had a G75VX and I went ahead and tried flashing it. To my surprise the lap turned on and posted fine. Now. I'm doubting this full dump is fine for the G75VW . I tried installing win7 from usb, and it only gets to windows logo and stucks there.
I know you've been dealing and fiddling around with the ME bios section and hex editing. If I could only understand how to hex edit and build a full 8mb dump I maybe I can leave this machine working fine.
Firstly if you have the full 8mb bios dump for G75VW and you can attach it here or send me a link that would be great.
Secondly if you do have knowledge how to link the Bios which from Asus site it's only 6mb with the 2mb missing portion , which I suspect contains ME region + Vbios and EC firmware and you can guide me a bit or explain me how to build it I would be more than thankful.
I tried comparing the Bios dump I had from the corrupted G75VW and trying to check different offsets in hex to set where the 6mb would start and what would be the rest 2mb mising but It's hard to find a pattern.
Anyways thanks and sorry If I bothered! Keep up with the good work


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dssence*
> 
> Hi nice gettin to know you. maybe you can help me , I got an asus G75VW from a friend which didn't post at all. Corrupted bios issue. I got an eeprom programmer but the big issue was I couldn't find anywhere the whole 8mb full bios dump to flash properly the bios.
> I could only get from this thead you created a bios from a guy who had a G75VX and I went ahead and tried flashing it. To my surprise the lap turned on and posted fine. Now. I'm doubting this full dump is fine for the G75VW . I tried installing win7 from usb, and it only gets to windows logo and stucks there.
> I know you've been dealing and fiddling around with the ME bios section and hex editing. If I could only understand how to hex edit and build a full 8mb dump I maybe I can leave this machine working fine.
> Firstly if you have the full 8mb bios dump for G75VW and you can attach it here or send me a link that would be great.
> Secondly if you do have knowledge how to link the Bios which from Asus site it's only 6mb with the 2mb missing portion , which I suspect contains ME region + Vbios and EC firmware and you can guide me a bit or explain me how to build it I would be more than thankful.
> I tried comparing the Bios dump I had from the corrupted G75VW and trying to check different offsets in hex to set where the 6mb would start and what would be the rest 2mb mising but It's hard to find a pattern.
> Anyways thanks and sorry If I bothered! Keep up with the good work


https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/G75VW.rom
found this on my drive
have fun


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveUnderscore*
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/G75VW.rom
> found this on my drive
> have fun


Lol what do you have, every ASUS laptop BIOS in full dumps XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dssence*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nice gettin to know you. maybe you can help me , I got an asus G75VW from a friend which didn't post at all. Corrupted bios issue. I got an eeprom programmer but the big issue was I couldn't find anywhere the whole 8mb full bios dump to flash properly the bios.
> I could only get from this thead you created a bios from a guy who had a G75VX and I went ahead and tried flashing it. To my surprise the lap turned on and posted fine. Now. I'm doubting this full dump is fine for the G75VW . I tried installing win7 from usb, and it only gets to windows logo and stucks there.
> I know you've been dealing and fiddling around with the ME bios section and hex editing. If I could only understand how to hex edit and build a full 8mb dump I maybe I can leave this machine working fine.
> Firstly if you have the full 8mb bios dump for G75VW and you can attach it here or send me a link that would be great.
> Secondly if you do have knowledge how to link the Bios which from Asus site it's only 6mb with the 2mb missing portion , which I suspect contains ME region + Vbios and EC firmware and you can guide me a bit or explain me how to build it I would be more than thankful.
> I tried comparing the Bios dump I had from the corrupted G75VW and trying to check different offsets in hex to set where the 6mb would start and what would be the rest 2mb mising but It's hard to find a pattern.
> Anyways thanks and sorry If I bothered! Keep up with the good work


I mean it would be nice to help you, but please man, post a separate topic here:

http://www.overclock.net/f/158/laptops-and-netbooks

You will definitely get more help than posting in here.

In my main post, I specifically sated that if you have ANY other laptop that IS NOT a G75VX, you NEED to post a new topic, our guides are SIMILAR, but our files will NOT be compatible and could possibly brick your system (wouldn't matter anyways if you have the programmer)

I'm not sure if DaveUnderscore checks other topics, but I do and I know a lot of people do, and there are a ton of users who have your laptop.

This is an ok place to start, but the best place is your own topic or other topics related to your G75VW.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Lol what do you have, every ASUS laptop BIOS in full dumps XD
> I mean it would be nice to help you, but please man, post a separate topic here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/158/laptops-and-netbooks
> 
> You will definitely get more help than posting in here.
> 
> In my main post, I specifically sated that if you have ANY other laptop that IS NOT a G75VX, you NEED to post a new topic, our guides are SIMILAR, but our files will NOT be compatible and could possibly brick your system (wouldn't matter anyways if you have the programmer)
> 
> I'm not sure if DaveUnderscore checks other topics, but I do and I know a lot of people do, and there are a ton of users who have your laptop.
> 
> This is an ok place to start, but the best place is your own topic or other topics related to your G75VW.


maybe
who wants to know

btw
im dumb so i spent $6 on 100 3.5 mW/(mK) thermal pads today so i'll see how that goes as far as memory oc's go


----------



## DaveUnderscore

so those thermal pads came in
temps are good
$6 well spent

I was able to do 1150MHz/2639MHz stable but I didn't want 75C full load temps so I went to 1124/2639 for 69C full load temps


----------



## chrisss

Hey Guys

my first post in this forum here.

Seems like i bricked my G75VX yesterday









I used the latest file dave uploaded which he posted in #305
Quote:


> And my latest version of v206 with the VBIOS unlocked, OC'd etc and with ME read/write access: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/Dave_2-28-2015.rom


Now the keyboard light goes on for a second and then off, doing the ctrl+home combo didnt work no matter how i named the bios-file and where i put it ( C: or a fat32 usb)...

After realizing what just happened i read through almost the whole thread again and realized daves modded version is for the non-3d version, my G75VX ist the G75VX-CV012H, which is the version with a 120 hertz 3d display.

Is this the reason the laptops dead now or should he at least post even though the bios does not "exactly" match for it?

Ive send it to a shop here in germany where they sold a new bios-chip on your motherboard with the latest bios (in this case 206) if you disassemble it by yourself and send the motherboard to them which is what i did today.

Now Im just praying its gonna work with the new chip after i put it back together (gonna apply some new thermalpast while Im at it).

Of course I would be very happy if the laptop would come to life again, but i still wanted to oc it a little bit (cpu and gpu), so is there a bios or vbios around that i could use or do i have to create one on my own like dave showed in his youtube-tutorial?

Any kind of help or info would be really nice since im kinda desperate right now and like i said can only pray for the laptop to work again after reassembling it =/


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisss*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> my first post in this forum here.
> 
> Seems like i bricked my G75VX yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the latest file dave uploaded which he posted in #305
> Now the keyboard light goes on for a second and then off, doing the ctrl+home combo didnt work no matter how i named the bios-file and where i put it ( C: or a fat32 usb)...
> 
> After realizing what just happened i read through almost the whole thread again and realized daves modded version is for the non-3d version, my G75VX ist the G75VX-CV012H, which is the version with a 120 hertz 3d display.
> 
> Is this the reason the laptops dead now or should he at least post even though the bios does not "exactly" match for it?
> 
> Ive send it to a shop here in germany where they sold a new bios-chip on your motherboard with the latest bios (in this case 206) if you disassemble it by yourself and send the motherboard to them which is what i did today.
> 
> Now Im just praying its gonna work with the new chip after i put it back together (gonna apply some new thermalpast while Im at it).
> 
> Of course I would be very happy if the laptop would come to life again, but i still wanted to oc it a little bit (cpu and gpu), so is there a bios or vbios around that i could use or do i have to create one on my own like dave showed in his youtube-tutorial?
> 
> Any kind of help or info would be really nice since im kinda desperate right now and like i said can only pray for the laptop to work again after reassembling it =/


LOL


----------



## DaveUnderscore

no but seriously why would you flash that **** lol

just get a programmer, new chip, and clamps
ez

but seriously this is partially why I was hesitant towards uploading this stuff because I figured it was only a matter of time before someone ****ed their laptop up because they were impatient and didn't read



pic relevant


----------



## DaveUnderscore

on a more serious note,

I've managed to control the fans via windows now, so I have much lower temps (CPU and GPU)
:> (hitting 83C on linpack @ 3.4GHz and 80/81c on furmark @ 1045/2601)


----------



## chrisss

so your bios really doesnt fit into my g75vx just because of the 3d-display version?

what if i would just follow your steps in the video tutorial but using the standard bios from my own g75vx (version 206) to begin with and then do all the steps u did in the video?

would that work out?


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisss*
> 
> so your bios really doesnt fit into my g75vx just because of the 3d-display version?
> 
> what if i would just follow your steps in the video tutorial but using the standard bios from my own g75vx (version 206) to begin with and then do all the steps u did in the video?
> 
> would that work out?


the 3d bios also has a different version of the 670mx and I believe a few other things are different--it's a lot more than just a 120Hz lcd
and that would be your best bet, just use your old one, but because you bricked, you're going to need the 8MB flash, and that'll be hard to find for the 3d model


----------



## RypeDub

You know what? Dave_: stop helping him.

Chrisss: you are ******* RETARED bro, I'm sorry.

How many times did I say BE CAREFUL BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING?

How many times did I say MAKE SURE THIS VERSION IS THE VERSION YOU NEED OR ASK FOR THE ONE YOU NEED cause our versions were different?

HOW MANY TIMES DID DAVE, WHO REALLY HAS DONE MORE OF THE ACTUAL HACKS WE WANT EVEN SAY NOT TO USE THE FILES IF THEY AREN'T FOR YOUR MACHINE?/1/1/

Did you even read all 300+ posts?

Dude, I'm sorry, but I'm not going to help you and I hope Dave_ doesn't either.

Make a new thread, don't post your BLATANT ignorance here and expect grace.

Please, re-read my 1st post WHERE I MENTION TO ASK QUESTIONS BEFORE ATTEMPTING THINGS IF YOU DON'T KNOW.

I know this is the EXACT reason why people don't want to help, cause other people will be stupid and not read anything and start messing around.

I don't care for those people: if you DO NOT ask questions and MESS UP on YOUR OWN SELF, then you deserved it.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> You know what? Dave_: stop helping him.
> 
> Chrisss: you are ******* RETARED bro, I'm sorry.
> 
> How many times did I say BE CAREFUL BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING?
> 
> How many times did I say MAKE SURE THIS VERSION IS THE VERSION YOU NEED OR ASK FOR THE ONE YOU NEED cause our versions were different?
> 
> HOW MANY TIMES DID DAVE, WHO REALLY HAS DONE MORE OF THE ACTUAL HACKS WE WANT EVEN SAY NOT TO USE THE FILES IF THEY AREN'T FOR YOUR MACHINE?/1/1/
> 
> Did you even read all 300+ posts?
> 
> Dude, I'm sorry, but I'm not going to help you and I hope Dave_ doesn't either.
> 
> Make a new thread, don't post your BLATANT ignorance here and expect grace.
> 
> Please, re-read my 1st post WHERE I MENTION TO ASK QUESTIONS BEFORE ATTEMPTING THINGS IF YOU DON'T KNOW.
> 
> I know this is the EXACT reason why people don't want to help, cause other people will be stupid and not read anything and start messing around.
> 
> I don't care for those people: if you DO NOT ask questions and MESS UP on YOUR OWN SELF, then you deserved it.



ey b0ss **** u mang


----------



## RypeDub

Dnt u kno et!


----------



## RypeDub

Credits to Dave_ for this one:

Download this: Read & Write Everything (RW-Everything)
http://rweverything.com/

Launch it.

In the toolbar with all of the icons, look for the EC icon.

When the table loads, stay in the 1st collum: 00 and go down till you get to 90 (you'll know which direction I'm talking about because going from left to right, there is no 90, only up and down is there a 90.

Double click on the 00 that sits in the 00 collum and 90 row, a window will pop up.

You can start typing or double click on the 00 in the 3rd section.

Type in 01 and press done.

Your fans will now spin at 100% speed (real 100% speed, programs and games and bad overclocks won't get THIS fast).

To revert the changes: make 01 00 again and reboot or shut down.

I shouldn't even need to say this: don't change ANY thing else: no one has talked about what ANY thing else does, so you might make a $1250 brick if you don't listen to me.

We will make fun of those who don't heed our warning.


----------



## Kuodo

Hello everyone.

RypeDub, I have been watching all your videos. As I see it's a bit of a problem to unlock the .206 version of it (since it's like linked to your laptop).
I have a G75VX also with GTX670MX on board. Is it possible for you to unlock the core clock control (need it at +250-300 in MSI afterburner) if I'll upload my BIOS backup?

Thanks.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Credits to Dave_ for this one:
> 
> Download this: Read & Write Everything (RW-Everything)
> http://rweverything.com/
> 
> Launch it.
> 
> In the toolbar with all of the icons, look for the EC icon.
> 
> When the table loads, stay in the 1st collum: 00 and go down till you get to 90 (you'll know which direction I'm talking about because going from left to right, there is no 90, only up and down is there a 90.
> 
> Double click on the 00 that sits in the 00 collum and 90 row, a window will pop up.
> 
> You can start typing or double click on the 00 in the 3rd section.
> 
> Type in 01 and press done.
> 
> Your fans will now spin at 100% speed (real 100% speed, programs and games and bad overclocks won't get THIS fast).
> 
> To revert the changes: make 01 00 again and reboot or shut down.
> 
> I shouldn't even need to say this: don't change ANY thing else: no one has talked about what ANY thing else does, so you might make a $1250 brick if you don't listen to me.
> 
> We will make fun of those who don't heed our warning.


ey b0ss
the EC registers are reset to default values when the system is shut down

pic relevant

in other news i un****ed my windows 7 install (reinstalled) and fixed some DPC ****
i remember stock this **** had over 1000 microseconds + lots of spikes for DPC latencies

i also forgot to mention that I disabled the high precision event timer in my version of my BIOS (it's not a menu option but you can still change it; I might do the same on my desktop because asus sucks seriously whoever didn't implement this feature on rampage III motherboards shouldn't be working right now)

I also found the registry settings to fix issues disabling powermizer so it actually sits at your max 3d clock 100% of the time



mine: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\{D69B1A53-8AC3-4473-BB76-70C64F98DA30}\0000

yours: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\{some numbers and ****; whichever one has the most data is gud lol it should look like the ss it's not hard m8}\0000

Perflevelsrc 2222
Powermizerdefault 3
Powermizerenable 1
Powermizerlevel 1
Powermizerlevelac 1

then you can either restart or run nvidia inspector with the -restartdisplaydriver command if you're lazy and or do not go outside


----------



## RypeDub

Kuodo: you can flash .204 it's easy and it's outlined in this thread.

Dave_: Drivers for Windows 7 please.


----------



## Kuodo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Kuodo: you can flash .204 it's easy and it's outlined in this thread.
> 
> Dave_: Drivers for Windows 7 please.


Ah, ok. Thanks.
Didn't know that I can downgrade BIOS also








Will try.


----------



## RypeDub

When using Dave_'s info in the Registry Editor (Windows Key + R [Run] --> regedit) make sure to EXPAND the GUID key.

I forgot to do that at first and was like ***? Where is the info??


----------



## DaveUnderscore

in recent news, I just bought these for my system

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-2-5-Inch-Internal-MZ-75E250B-AM/dp/B00OAJ412U/
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Spinpoint-Mobile-Drive-ST2000LM003/dp/B00MI19WXK/

Might invest in an external thunderbolt GPU enclosure down the line. Not sure. Will post updates when the parts come and I can install arch and windows 7 again


also i have reached the promised land, b0ss


----------



## Mike1996

Any news on programming the G750?
Just got a refurbished G750JX for round $1100 with warranty till Mar 2016 and I'd probably try this out some time then. I'm not that keen on OC'ing though.
Just one question: I saw the Thunderbolt Option ROM item being disabled in both Fail-safe and Optimal configurations. Is that the reason why the EFI does not allow booting from Thunderbolt, not even in legacy mode? I now run a perfect hackintosh from an external USB drive and the Thunderbolt port works much better than on Windows, which only gives memory conflict unless I put security policy to Debug.
I'm considering switching to a PCIe-based SSD over Thunderbolt to get on par with the last generation Mac, but currently the best choice remains a SATA3 SSD because Thunderbolt won't boot unlike a Mac (albeit with the famous Thunderstrike exploit). So far we've only seen one guy (Arise) having success with this machine and he did manage to get a eGPU working via Thunderbolt, though he most probably lied with Ctrl-Home force-flashing.
Hope to see more success from you as the G75-guru. Also best regards to DaveUnderscore for much useful info.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## lordsherfington

Somebody say promised land? I think I figured something out...




As you can see, I don't have that GPU clock vs boost clock 324MHz crap.

So, the temperatures would get pretty hot, but I got it set to idle pretty low, around 39 C and the time spent north of 75 C was fairly short. I actually kept the GPU-Z log through this benchmarking and I'm not to worried about it.


I used my Bus Pirate to pull the flash an unlocked full bios so I could flash the full thing from the dos thumb drive. You have to edit the permissions table for that. It's pretty easy to figure out how to just edit the raw bios with a hex editor though. I've managed to unlock the hardware AES, unlocked MSR 0xe2 and I've done what was previously thought impossible: I have full access to the Chipset menu in the bios.


I've upgraded the CPU microcode. I have updates for various other oproms and the me firmware and all that, but I started trying to go bit by bit comparing the 204 and 206 versions of the vbios to see if I could figure out how to bring back the Power Table. Then I started bench marking and tried adjusting a few new settings after some pretty extensive research and trial and error. I don't expect actual games to push the card this hard very often and I've had to take this laptop apart so many times I think this last time I had it apart and back together in about 30 minutes. But I've applied new thermal paste and everything cools down very quickly. Anyway, I have been meaning the uninstall the most recent driver that I've read is crippling Kepler cards. But I haven't yet. I wonder if it could still make a difference.


----------



## Xuntae

I have a question

Why is the stock bios on the ASUS site 6mb and yours is 8mb?

When I backup my bios my file size is 6mb.
Will I brick my device if I use your stock bios?

I can't open my bios in FITC.
"Flash Image Tool"


----------



## Xuntae

After a lot of reading within this thread, other websites, and a lot of trial and error I have unlocked bios and can overclock my CPU and GPU.

Thanks everyone for all their work and research.

I'm still having a few issues though. I can't seem to find a stable OC for my GPU.

I'm also unclear on what program to use to tell accurate speeds on the card, I've seen people use MSI Afterburner, GPU-Z, and others use NVIDIA Inspector.

So if someone's free to help me out on this please do so.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuntae*
> 
> I have a question
> 
> Why is the stock bios on the ASUS site 6mb and yours is 8mb?
> 
> When I backup my bios my file size is 6mb.
> Will I brick my device if I use your stock bios?
> 
> I can't open my bios in FITC.
> "Flash Image Tool"


Because the ME region of the BIOS is 2MB. So when you dump your bios without the ME region, you're only going to get 6 out of the 8MB total. A full dump includes the ME region, which is why all full dumps for the system are 8MB.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuntae*
> 
> After a lot of reading within this thread, other websites, and a lot of trial and error I have unlocked bios and can overclock my CPU and GPU.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all their work and research.
> 
> I'm still having a few issues though. I can't seem to find a stable OC for my GPU.
> 
> I'm also unclear on what program to use to tell accurate speeds on the card, I've seen people use MSI Afterburner, GPU-Z, and others use NVIDIA Inspector.
> 
> So if someone's free to help me out on this please do so.


To test GPU stability, use unigine heaven and run it on max settings for ~8hrs (https://unigine.com/products/heaven/download/). Also run ATiTool (http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/436/atitool-0-26/) and check for artifacts for ~6-8hrs for memory overclocks. I run 1045MHz core, 2601MHz mem @ 987.5 mV for p0.


----------



## RypeDub

http://imgur.com/v43cOox


Low DPC Latency With Windows 10 Final Tech - Insider Preview- RypeDub

12:01 AM - RypeDub: i installed windows 10
12:01 AM - RypeDub: tech preview
12:01 AM - RypeDub: because I heard it was like a GM iOS release:
12:01 AM - RypeDub: it's going to be the same thing customers get in july
12:01 AM - RypeDub: my DPC latency
12:01 AM - RypeDub: UPGRADING**
12:01 AM - RypeDub: and reinstalling all drivers**
12:01 AM - RypeDub: same exact ones I've been doing, ASUS didn't update them yet
12:01 AM - RypeDub: my DPC is now this
12:02 AM - RypeDub: dude
12:02 AM - RypeDub: for a whole time line, it was ~500
12:02 AM - RypeDub: not ~1000
12:02 AM - RypeDub: i just loaded up CS:GO also
12:02 AM - RypeDub: in a game
12:02 AM - RypeDub: demo
12:02 AM - RypeDub: with people
12:03 AM - RypeDub: dude
12:03 AM - RypeDub: it's not going up
12:03 AM - RypeDub: just spikes randomly

** I still have 100 Hz overclocked screen, no overclocks except for MSI after burner default and using Ethernet and disabling WiFi


----------



## DaveUnderscore

the dark lord is here
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BBD7NFU

if you use ethernet, this is a good idea since the stock card has major dpc latency issues (you might notice that your system will stutter/hiccup from time to time) and this fixes it and you still get gigabit ethernet


----------



## CrazyMasters

Hey guys, just wondering if I have a not as good gpu chip. I was only able to get +200MHz on 0.9875 V before crashing with UNigine after I applied the mod to unlock core clock and voltage. Mem is good at 2400.


----------



## CrazyMasters

Nvm found my answer


----------



## sobr2005

Hi people! please, give me some advice.(sorry for bad english)

I have an G75VX 3D version with 204 BIOS and Win7x64
I want to up defaul clocks of 670MX.

1) I get 6 megabyes dump of my BIOS from FPTw64
2) in MMTOOL extract vBios
3) Open vBios in KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.26 and change clocks (i change only clocks to 732/2000 and boost for 732)
4) Replace the modded vBIOS in MMTOOL
5) Push the modded BIOS in FPTw64 (success, no errors, just warning about region)
6) I shut down the computer normally(Start Menu / Start Screen shutdown). Take out battery, unplug power cord, then hold the power button for 30 seconds.
7) I turn on my notebook and NOTHING HAPPENS. Win7 starts normaly and clocks are default (600/1400)

Maybe i try to use FPT-DOS?
What i must to do?


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sobr2005*
> 
> Hi people! please, give me some advice.(sorry for bad english)
> 
> I have an G75VX 3D version with 204 BIOS and Win7x64
> I want to up defaul clocks of 670MX.
> 
> 1) I get 6 megabyes dump of my BIOS from FPTw64
> 2) in MMTOOL extract vBios
> 3) Open vBios in KeplerBiosTweaker-v1.26 and change clocks (i change only clocks to 732/2000 and boost for 732)
> 4) Replace the modded vBIOS in MMTOOL
> 5) Push the modded BIOS in FPTw64 (success, no errors, just warning about region)
> 6) I shut down the computer normally(Start Menu / Start Screen shutdown). Take out battery, unplug power cord, then hold the power button for 30 seconds.
> 7) I turn on my notebook and NOTHING HAPPENS. Win7 starts normaly and clocks are default (600/1400)
> 
> Maybe i try to use FPT-DOS?
> What i must to do?


If all you get is a black screen and you can't get into the BIOS then you bricked it. If not, since it's the 3D version, your clocks will not apply because the BIOS is completely different.


----------



## rocketr2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveUnderscore*
> 
> on a more serious note,
> 
> I've managed to control the fans via windows now, so I have much lower temps (CPU and GPU)
> :> (hitting 83C on linpack @ 3.4GHz and 80/81c on furmark @ 1045/2601)


how can I control the fans via windows??


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketr2*
> 
> how can I control the fans via windows??


post 359
can u pls read


----------



## shicnky

Ok, I see this thread is still active, Hi guys, Rypedub I was trying to contact you by google+ but not respond, mmm I got a few question,
after I install the custom bios, I saw the settings of my video card are still the same, I don't know what wrong


----------



## shicnky

theres is a way to make those settings... because I follow all the process and still got the default settings.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shicnky*
> 
> theres is a way to make those settings... because I follow all the process and still got the default settings.


Did you overclock via MSI afterburner? Because you kind of need to do that. I have my GPU clocks set at 1045MHz in the bios but I still have to set +450MHz on the core in MSI afterburner for it to run @ 1045.


----------



## shicnky

I will check that, but I don't find anything on the bios to change settings of my gpu, can be more specific, I try to contact Rypedub by his youtube channel but he don't answer, I am so confused about why you get a 8mb bin file and the tutorial of Rype he got 6mb, plus you say in one video DO NOT FLASH THE BIOS IF YOU FILE ARE 8MB, but you file is 8mb,

I am so noob on this, the only different between you and rypedub is the file of 6mb cannot be edited using AD(I dont remember the name)
and the 8mb yes.

again sorry for me dump knowledge but this is very confused for me. my laptop is already brick but today reach my eeprom so I will programming the bios chip, by the way, I will do a little tutorial if my experiment give a good feedback, reprogramming the bios without DE soldering...


----------



## shicnky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveUnderscore*
> 
> Did you overclock via MSI afterburner? Because you kind of need to do that. I have my GPU clocks set at 1045MHz in the bios but I still have to set +450MHz on the core in MSI afterburner for it to run @ 1045.


Hey i found this 



 from you, but it private... it about how to use the eeprom? can let me in to see it..


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shicnky*
> 
> Hey i found this
> 
> 
> 
> from you, but it private... it about how to use the eeprom? can let me in to see it..


No I never made a video of that. Video is no longer private.


----------



## shicnky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveUnderscore*
> 
> No I never made a video of that. Video is no longer private.


Thanks, hey dave, i did something that looks like a jumper, just asking, i use you file dump 8mb, the laptop is alive, but i got this weird message of the light the power and the last light are on... maybe another problem with the bios...


----------



## RypeDub




----------



## RypeDub

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10192365


----------



## shicnky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*


Thanks Rype, that is the max setting you are available to reach?

Dave thank for make those videos public. XD
thanks for those clips I manage to program my bios and manage to un-brick the laptop.

want to ask, how you manage to get the bios file 8mb from 6mb, you use a program to decompress or you extract before the computer brick?
I was searching info over the internet but not found any clue that take me to understand the process

Can you give confirm, both of you have the last NVidia update, 355?

Thanks both of you, are great teachers about this baby G75VX


----------



## shicnky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveUnderscore*
> 
> Did you overclock via MSI afterburner? Because you kind of need to do that. I have my GPU clocks set at 1045MHz in the bios but I still have to set +450MHz on the core in MSI afterburner for it to run @ 1045.


Ok Thanks,

manage to put you custome bios of 8mb via EPROM, and work fine,

but now i got black screen on the bios menu and the windows boot logo, after few changed on the bios CSM and the fast boot enable with that the monitor turns on and I can manage to use it, but the overclock setting put automatic on disable, if I turn enable those settings and disable fast boot the monitor don't show any display and the overclock setting turn off

another thing i notice is the battery don't charge after the bios update, i test the charger and the battery on another computer and the battery charge with my charger and very well but with this bios dont charge... I think is the bios programming setting because, when this laptop get brick the bios dont send any power to the battery... soo there is someway to undo this...

right now i got 2600mhx memory and 736core.


----------



## RypeDub

Let me say this again:

NEVER FLASH A BIOS, IF THE FILE SIZE IS 1 NUMBER HIGHER OR LOWER THAN EXACTLY 6,144 KB.

So if you have a file that is 6,146 KB, only a 2 KB difference:

DO NOT FLASH THAT BIOS, AND DO NOT FORCE IT.

If you have a BIOS that is 6,144 KB: cool man! That is EXACTLY what you want to flash using FPT.

You can flash a BIOS that is 6,144, we want you to use ONLY that size.

If I get asked this again in the future, especially since I am going to be copying this and pasting it into my warning on the 1st post in my topic here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493245/how-to-unlock-the-system-bios-on-an-asus-g75vx-nvidia-gtx-670mx-custom-vbios-overclock-tutorial/

I am just going to ignore you, block you and report you as spam.

I clearly draw PLENTY of attention to my warning when you 1st begin to read my topic.

If you do not head my warnings, you are not listening.

If you are not listening: you will mess up.

If you mess up because YOU were NOT listening: NO ONE will help you.

IF YOU DO, however, mess up AFTER doing EVERYTHING TO THE T and it STILL messed up, and you've been trying as much you could BEFORE asking a question:

Everyone will do THEIR ABSOLUTE BEST to get you back up and running, so we can start over and try this again.

You SHOULD ABSOLUTELY be able to get a STOCK BIOS flashed over to your computer using ASUS EasyFlash Recovery by holding the CTRL button and Home, you have to hold BOTH of those buttons BEFORE you power on your computer (right above num lk in the 10-key section of your large keyboard, which is located to the very right if the physical laptop)

Then, power on while holding, again just so you can't say I didn't make it clear enough, CTRL and Home for just 5 seconds. After holding for just 5 seconds, not more, not less, let go AND DO NOT touch the computer at all. Let it do it's thing.

The laptop will then be able to power on.

When it powers on, the keyboard backlight will light up, the CPU and HDD LED's will also start to blink for a moment, it could be literally a few blinks, or it could be a few seconds to a minute.

But shortly after powering on, the LED's will stop blinking, and then the keyboard backlight will turn off.

You will see a blank / black screen, and only the power and the green battery LED (or sometimes orange if your battery pack is REPORTING (not necessarily showing) signs of becoming obsolete) will be active.

The same steps happen again, but this time only for a few seconds, ALL of the LED's will start blinking again, and you will see the boot screen (either the UEFI version of the POST screen which is just the ASUS letters, or you'll get the EFI screen which shows the ROG logo







, but literally, immediately the moment you see either screen, you will finally be presented with the ASUS EasyFlash Recovery screen.

Just follow the instructions from there.

It's designed to only take correct input. Nothing at all happens with incorrect input.

You cannot fail.

If you do, you need to record a video everything you are doing so that we can monitor it better, because that IS

How you access this system.

You are either following procedures, or you are not.

If you are not, it will not work.

Not because the directions were incorrect,

But because SOMEWHERE along the path to recovery, YOU didn't follow SOMETHING, either HUGE or small.

It's ok, we are all humans.

But you need to read all my words.


----------



## RypeDub

Hey guys, found out how to overclock your fan speeds:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493245/how-to-unlock-the-system-bios-on-an-asus-g75vx-nvidia-gtx-670mx-custom-vbios-overclock-tutorial/0_100#post_22357060


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shicnky*
> 
> Ok Thanks,
> 
> manage to put you custome bios of 8mb via EPROM, and work fine,
> 
> but now i got black screen on the bios menu and the windows boot logo, after few changed on the bios CSM and the fast boot enable with that the monitor turns on and I can manage to use it, but the overclock setting put automatic on disable, if I turn enable those settings and disable fast boot the monitor don't show any display and the overclock setting turn off
> 
> another thing i notice is the battery don't charge after the bios update, i test the charger and the battery on another computer and the battery charge with my charger and very well but with this bios dont charge... I think is the bios programming setting because, when this laptop get brick the bios dont send any power to the battery... soo there is someway to undo this...
> 
> right now i got 2600mhx memory and 736core.


if you're having issues with the battery charging, remove the battery and then plug it back in while the charger is still plugged in and it will charge
if you're going to use that bios with windows 7 like me, you're going to have to disable secure boot, and enable csm etc etc (idk what version of windows you use nor does it matter to me)

on a side note, ctrl+home/whatever will not help you in unbricking your laptop. I tried it several times when I've bricked mine lol--only thing that will unbrick it is an eeprom programmer. The recovery is broken on this laptop.


----------



## RypeDub

Physical Mods I wanna try:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1216559/how-to-remove-anti-glare-coating-from-a-dell-u2312hm-monitor-and-others

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33681-Laptop-Intake-Mod





Also, I'm running at 1202 MHz on the core, 2556 MHz on the memory & 1.1 volts with this vBIOS:

https://mega.nz/#!YVREWSrT!IwLJVYzebQd8PNfUfvSfqvNlZUWP_aA9GYHcQ-WdUC8


----------



## lord1212

so the solution to the Error 26: The host CPU does not have read access to the target flash area. To enable read access for this operation you must modify the descriptor settings to give host access to this region.
was to buy a e-prom programmer and mod it that way??
it says g75vx-t4153h on the bottom of my laptop is this the same as yours can i just use your modified dump


----------



## souljah978

Hi guys. Where do I find the UEFI version of vbios in the bios rom file? After upgrading to Win10, my laptop just gives me a blank screen when in CSM / legacy mode. I still get a blank screen when it's in UEFI mode but the display shows when it gets into windows. I can live with that but my video card is not overclocked when in UEFI mode. The overclock changes I made wih MMTool and Kepler tweaker shows up when in legacy but not in UEFI.

I played around with it and notice that when it legacy, the GOP is 80.04.97.0013. When in UEFI, GOP is 80.40.97.00.14.


----------



## dssence

Hi I've been here before







, now I'm back again , to see if super mod of the thread OP has a full dump for an asus G750JW board revision 2.1 I downloaded one from asus but it's 6mb in size I need a full dump as I got a machine from a friend of mine which is bricked.
If it's possible right now ! heh Thanks


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dssence*
> 
> Hi I've been here before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , now I'm back again , to see if super mod of the thread OP has a full dump for an asus G750JW board revision 2.1 I downloaded one from asus but it's 6mb in size I need a full dump as I got a machine from a friend of mine which is bricked.
> If it's possible right now ! heh Thanks


you might want to try elsewhere
heh Thanks


----------



## RypeDub

Unlocked Voltage: 1.1 volts STABLE now.

Unlocked Core Clock from +135 MHz to UNLIMITED

My most comfortable Core Clock is 1152 MHz, an additional +416 MHz FROM +135 MHz, a total of +551 MHz on the Core Clock

Unlocked Memory Clock from +1000 MHz to UNLIMITED

My most comfortable Memory Clock is 2808 MHz, an additional +408 MHz FROM +1000 MHz, a total of +1408 on the Memory Clock

My highest temps are 90 and my lowest are 83 when I'm playing.

I can personally handle this, I don't throttle, I don't care how hot it is.

My laptop is physically at least 3 or 4 years old and if it only lasts 2 more than I'm ok with that.


----------



## ACID777

I am new to this forums, so first of all thanks alot for this thread as its one of the most informative threads I have ever seen. I am just venturing into trying to overclock the CPU of my G75VX 3D version. Trying to do a full 8MB dump through dos give an error 26. Anyway around this issue? Any help is very much appreciated.

Regards
ACID777


----------



## lord1212

Ok i just done this so ill give you a run down.

*ATTENTION WINDOWS 8 USERS*
Get your product key from your bios before doing anything, it is stored there.

So to start off you will need to get a EEPROM programmer and test clips. You will need these to obtain a full 8mb dump of your bois and unlock the ME region of your bios.
Doing so will give you stable GPU overclocks and allow you to overclock the cpu. Once you have wrote to the bios chip via the EEPROM programmer once, you will then have access to dump and flash via dos.

You will need is 24/25 series EEPROM Programmer i got the CH341A because its the same as the one Dave uses and it was cheap and i don't think ill have another use for it.
and SOIC8 SOP8 Flash Chip IC Test Clips with Socket Adpter BIOS/24/25/93.

*How to use the programmer.*
here are the drivers and a tutorial on the CH341A eeprom programmer 




Plug the test clips in to the adapter, do this by plugging the top ports (one closes to red wire) in to 1 and 8 pin on the adapter

now since this is a 25 series bios chip plug in as the 25xx diagrams says on the programmer
(arrows correspond to pin one)


*Disconnect all power to your laptop battery included.*

This is very important, i screwed my chip from having the power plugged in and had to resolder it, i would not attempt this if you don't have previous soldering experience and a decent temperature controlled soldering iron. Find a electrical engineer or some one with SMD gear.
I done this by trying to wright to to the chip a second time after i had turnd the laptop on to check if it worked the first time and forgot to unplug. once you have done it once just flash in dos.

The red wire connects to the black dimple on the chip, with on my laptop was the bottom right.


also my original chip had 25q64qfvsig on it they sent me the wrong chip and i didn't check it before i soldered it

Read the chip and verify it, do it a couple of times moving the clips around and verifying different reads to make sure they all match. My original dump doesn't work, not sure if i forgot to verify it or the clips where slightly wrong when i read.
You will need it to be in a saved as a ROM to edit it with mm tool. I would also recommend you have the 8mb dump of the 3Dbios before you attempt this in case it fails, so you have it ready.
Apparently the 3d bios is different to the normal VX so you cant use the one Dave supplies.

Also no one has tried this on the 3Dlaptop so i am not even sure the process is the same.

Do every thing as per Daves video, but with two added steps in the vbios process.
*1:* Change this to 600

It unlocks the overclocking slider to what ever value you put in.
photo and info from ppoliut
*2:* And id move all 3 voltage sliders to the same place
here is the video






DeadSkulls image
You may notice that this happens after you boot up and moving the sliders doesn't change the GPU or memory current clock speed. For some reason after doing these mods, even if you flash the original unedited bios, the clocks do this, down rate to 135 and 324. So what you need to is download, install and run intell XTU, and changing the voltages to 57 on both sliders, doing so will allow you to apply your GPU overclock and regain your system stability, you should be now able to see this on the current clock info. Also don't push the CPU clocks to far it will just make you system crash.
Also you need msi afterburner or nvidia inspector to apply the gpu clocks
*EDIT*A clean install of windows also fixed this problems

highest stable clocks i have got 980 and 2400 at 62dc, i cant seem to push it past that without artifacting or display driver crashing. I'm running the 355.82 display driver this might have some thing to do with the system instability

RypeDub
would you like to tell how you unlocked the voltage slider


----------



## DaveUnderscore

So I finally found out how to permanently apply changes to the intel ICC profiles. Open your bios dump with amibcp, go to main, then the blank entry, and find handle 0216 (it should read BIOS Interface Lock), change values for Failsafe and Optimal from Enabled to Disabled. Flash your bios via fptw64, shut down and reboot. Now whenever you make changes to your ICC settings, the option "apply settings permanently after reboot" no longer gives you an error specifying that your clock is too high/low. However, be careful because this is the clock that the system should post with so don't be an idiot.


----------



## samozen84

Hallo again
I have tried today backup my Bios but just keep give me an Error just in picture blow

what is the problem?
I am using windows 10 now.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> Hallo again
> I have tried today backup my Bios but just keep give me an Error just in picture blow
> 
> what is the problem?
> I am using windows 10 now.


It's because you're not running command prompt as an admin


----------



## samozen84

Thank for Replay
I ran as Administrator but it gives me the following Error now

fparts.txt is in the folder.


----------



## lord1212

a


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> Thank for Replay
> I ran as Administrator but it gives me the following Error now
> 
> fparts.txt is in the folder.


No clue. You must've blanked out where you CD'd to in cmd, but I'd just try it from a different folder. I'm not sure though.


----------



## samozen84

what I did is:
I managed to make a 8 mb copy of my bios. then I put all pieces together. then everything ran good. but now come this problem.
that is all.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> what I did is:
> I managed to make a 8 mb copy of my bios. then I put all pieces together. then everything ran good. but now come this problem.
> that is all.


If you managed to make an 8mB copy of the bios, I'd say then it's in the wrong location. If all else fails, you can just get the dos version of fpt and run it off of a bootable drive. I haven't had this issue though. Might even be because you're on windows 10. Not sure. I still think you just don't have fparts.txt or it's messed up in some way.


----------



## samozen84

I downloaded the last edition of •Intel ME System Tools v8.1 r7 and I extracted the last fptw64 vesion 8.1.60.1561. All Files are There. it run me made. cause I don't where is the Problem.


----------



## samozen84

Guys
What drivers you use for your G75vx?


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> Guys
> What drivers you use for your G75vx?


I'll upload them later on for you. I do not use any of asus's drivers. For example, the driver for their wireless card is actually not even the right one lol. Furthermore, I don't use the onboard ethernet controller as the driver available (I bought an external USB 3.0 ethernet adapter with an ASIX chip) for it from qualcomm has DPC latency issues that lead to system lock ups for a few seconds (imagine your games stuttering). Read the rest of the thread; all of those things are available to you. This is an old zip of the drivers for windows 7 that I use: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/g75vx_windows7_drivers.zip (windows 8 is awful don't use it).


----------



## lord1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samozen84*
> 
> I downloaded the last edition of •Intel ME System Tools v8.1 r7 and I extracted the last fptw64 vesion 8.1.60.1561. All Files are There. it run me made. cause I don't where is the Problem.


you cant flash 8mb file from windows and you need to flash the chip once with a eprom programmer before you can do it in dos.
if you dont want to do this you can flash 6mb file from windows and just oc the gpu, but as far as i can tell you will have stability issues.


----------



## samozen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveUnderscore*
> 
> I'll upload them later on for you. I do not use any of asus's drivers. For example, the driver for their wireless card is actually not even the right one lol. Furthermore, I don't use the onboard ethernet controller as the driver available (I bought an external USB 3.0 ethernet adapter with an ASIX chip) for it from qualcomm has DPC latency issues that lead to system lock ups for a few seconds (imagine your games stuttering). Read the rest of the thread; all of those things are available to you. This is an old zip of the drivers for windows 7 that I use: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/g75vx_windows7_drivers.zip (windows 8 is awful don't use it).


thanks a lot


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACID777*
> 
> I am new to this forums, so first of all thanks alot for this thread as its one of the most informative threads I have ever seen. I am just venturing into trying to overclock the CPU of my G75VX 3D version. Trying to do a full 8MB dump through dos give an error 26. Anyway around this issue? Any help is very much appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> ACID777


You can NOT use the FULL 8 MB dump via the system being on.

You have to disassemble your system and clip onto the BIOS chip and use ANOTHER computer to directly program it.

You can ONLY use 6MB dumps which is fine enough.

PLEASE DO NOT private message THEN post here, or vice versa.

Just post here. EVENTUALLY I or someone else will assist you.

Just gotta wait.

Also, check this out:

I left my laptop outside on my deck over night with the fans on full blast and the clocks as low and they will go, and I got this for the LOWEST temp


----------



## eryklok

I managed to get ppoliut's settings stable with, powermizer off, Dave's MSI-Afterburner, a laptop cooler and fans at 100% getting average 82-85 temps.
Basically with the 1.27 Keplar setting P00 to 987.5mV - 1025.0mV (is the second value the one it uses before its above 63C to heat up or is it the one after 63c?) just wondering whether I have them the right way around.
I am curious whether it would work if i set it to just 987.5mV with Keplar 1.26, the GPC is set to 600 and so far no crashes at 810/2005MHz (+210/+600) If I hardcoded these settings into vbios under all power profiles would I always have these clocks stable without Afterburner?

//Following Dave's video I've set up his Afterburner and Powermizer, I have gone through the MMTool, Keplar and AMIBCP settings with no issues (using my stock bios backup) but when I get to Flash Image Tool it comes up with "Flash Image: Unrecognized binary format!" at first I thought I must have missed 1 setting or something but I re-did the whole thing again, from stock bios following the video exactly step by step and it still comes up with the same error when I get to Flash Image Tool, any help would be appreciated. I still went ahead and risked it, flashed it and it works perfectly fine, was able to disable hyperthreading in bios and card's default clocks changed, with Dave's MSI-Afterburner and powermizer + regedit for powermizer I am now running the just like I wanted, however I still want to unlock the cpu using the Flash Image Tool if possible.

//FOR SOME REASON using Dave's vBIOS settings and Afterburner settings it ALWAYS crashes my driver as soon as game loads and drops the core clock back to default and only keeps the memory clock, if I try to reapply core clock in Afterburner it works then crashes again as soon as I launch game so I think it just can't run stable on my laptop even with the cooling setup. I tried with hardcoding vbios clocks & afterburner, without hardcoding vbios clocks and just afterburner and voltage change in vbios and both crash.

Anyhow I am interested in unlocking the CPU overclocking in Flash Image Tool and setting a stable overclock for the card permanently in BIOS so even if I format my card still has these clocks without Afterburner etc. and basically no trace of default clocks, I have read the entire thread and I don't see many stable clocks/voltage settings posted :/ Thanks again guys and any help is appreciated.


Also Any way to get the vBIOS with voltage control you mentioned Dave? I am guessing that enables the voltage control in afterburner too which would make OC'ing the card stable ALOT easier than flashing bioses over and over? Thanks


----------



## lord1212

Read my post 401 see if it fixes your problems. I know its a stupid question but are you using the 8mb dump, you wont be able to edit it with fitc if its 6 because the region you are editing isn't there. Them temps are pretty dam hot too did you clean your fans and re paste CPU and GPU and put new thermal pads on. I got a solid 10-15 degrees cooler and was surprised how dirty the heat sink was, it looked pretty clean when i was shining a light through it. Cooler temps will allow you to push it harder without crashing. BTW the vram memory modules are not mesured by the system and are seperate to the gpu temp. Mine seems to get pretty hot (heats up the whole kepad section of my laptop) and even when i have 60c gpu temps and gives me artifacting specific to memory havent figured out how to get it cooler yet was thinking about rams sinks but not sure if they will fit. my vramemory aritifacting looks pretty similar to thishttp://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y67/CraigCooper/artifacts.jpg
my solution was to downclock the vmemory to around 2100. so im running 980 2100


----------



## DaveUnderscore

#416, you realize that not all chips are created equally, right? You have to think about what settings to use for overclocking your parts--you can't just copy someone's settings and expect them to work. Since not all chips are made the same way, your chip might need more voltage than mine. So that's why it's crashing.


----------



## Drevilito

heey i have a huge problem need help so i think i bricked my bios i have bricked like 2 times in my life i fix one by removing ram and got work the other one i dont remember it so this is what happend i turn it on this time keyboard dosn not flash but i get the leds on the side the power led the hdd led the things i moved on the bios already vbios there was a setting to overclock there was like core 1: 0 core 2 : 0... and i moved all from 0 to 10 so guys please helppp


----------



## Klem

Just read Section 6 on the first page of this thread: *Section 6: How To Recover From A SPECIFIC Bricked State*


----------



## Drevilito

so dave what do i do if i cant see anything please help me dude


----------



## Drevilito

when i flash it it was telling me something about a region


----------



## Hambone07si

Didn't you read the First page where is says " If you can't see anything , do these steps " ?? Almost every bit of info is in the first page. I have been reading over this thread for a while and I seen that somewhere. Look again bud.


----------



## Drevilito

the file i use it it was saying 6144 bytes something like that i think


----------



## Drevilito

i already tried those steps nothing worked and i do not understood them very well im mexican my english is not very good


----------



## Hambone07si

read the first page again. I think you're missing something that is already there. Read, re-read, re-re-read again LOL. Sometimes it takes a few times of reading something before it clicks LOL. That's all the help I can really give you right now.


----------



## Drevilito

Okay so this is what i do first turn down pc connec it to power supply turn it off then turn on while pressing contr + home for 5 seconds then release it then it suppose to see something but Nothing appears so do i missing something


----------



## Klem

1. Disable laptop.
2. Disconnect Power adapter.
3. Disconnect battery.
4. Press and hold Power button (about 10-20 sec). May be 2-3 times.
5. Press and hold Home button and left Ctrl button together.
6. While hold Ctrl+Home connect Power adapter and press Power button.
7. Release Power button, but hold Ctrl+Home (about 5-7 sec). Then relise Ctrl+Ho1.
8. Bios Recovery procedure will start.
This procedure will correct only if you never before format your disk C:
If you before format your disk C or install another copy of Windows, then you need use the same procedure, but with USB drive. On the USB drive you need place stock bios, but before rename bios file to correct name.


----------



## Drevilito

HEEY DUDD AND SOMETHING WHEN DOING THE BIOS RECOVERY NEEDS TO APPEAR IN THE SCREEN


----------



## DaveUnderscore

I mean honestly that procedure never worked for me lol. When I bricked, I just used an EEPROM programmer from another windows machine and flashed an 8MB dump onto my bios chip. I've attached that same dump to this post. I got this dump from when I purchased a new bios chip off ebay. It's the same dump I used to unbrick my system + it should have rw access to the ME region.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/G75VXAS-206-OK.rar


----------



## lostsurfer

Trying to flash my modded bios i get an error, have tried windows and dos and both give me an error of

43 -Error: Problem erasing flash 0080000

Any ideas guys?


----------



## RypeDub

http://www.eurocom.com/ec/release%28270%29ec

NVIDIA GeForce
- 8GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M (N16E-GX); 1536 CUDA; GPU/VRAM Clock 1038MHz/2500MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 100W
- 6GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M (N16E-GT); 1280 CUDA; GPU/VRAM Clock 924MHz/2500MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W
- 8GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880M (N15E-GX); 1536 CUDA; GPU/VRAM Clock 954-993MHz/2500MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 100W
- 6GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 870M (N15E-GT); 1344CUDA; GPU 941MHz; VRAM 2500MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W-100W
- 4GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M (N15P-GX-A); 1152CUDA; GPU 797MHz; VRAM 2500MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W
- 4GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M (N14E-GTX); 1536 CUDA; GPU/VRAM Clock 771MHz/2500MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 100W
- 3GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M (N14E-GS); 960 CUDA; 192-bit; GPU Clock 850MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W-100W
- 2GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M (N14E-GE); 768 CUDA; 128-bit; GPU/VRAM Clock 850MHz/2000MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W
- 4GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GTX 680M (N13E-GTX); 1344 CUDA; 256-bit; VRAM 1800MHz; GPU 720MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b;100W
- 3GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GTX 670MX (N13E-GR); 960 CUDA; 256-bit; GPU/VRAM Clock 600MHz/1400MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 75W
- 4GB GDDR5; NVIDIA GTX 675MX (N13E-GSR); 960 CUDA; 256-bit; GPU/VRAM Clock 600MHz/1800MHz; 28nm; MXM 3.0b; 100W

AMD Radeon
- 4GB GDDR5; AMD Radeon R9-M290X; 1280 Stream Processors; 256-bit;GPU 850MHz;VRAM 1200MHz;MXM 3.0b;100W
- 4GB GDDR5; AMD Radeon HD8970M; Pitcairn;1280 Stream Processors;256-bit;GPU 850MHz;VRAM 1200MHz;MXM 3.0b;100W
- 2GB GDDR5; AMD Radeon HD7970M; Pitcairn Core;1280 Stream Processors;256-bit;GPU 850MHz;VRAM 1200MHz;MXM 3.0b;100W

NVIDIA Quadro
- 2GB GDDR3; NVIDIA Quadro K1000M; 192CUDA; MXM 3.0a; 55W; N14P-Q1
- 2GB GDDR3; NVIDIA Quadro K2000M; 384CUDA; MXM 3.0a; 55W
- 2GB GDDR5; NVIDIA Quadro K3000M; 576 CUDA; OpenGL; MXM 3.0b; 75W w/ 3D Quad-Buffering Support
- 4GB GDDR5; NVIDIA Quadro K4000M (Kepler); 960 CUDA; N14E-Q4; PhysX; OpenGL; DX11; MXM 3.0b;100W
- 4GB GDDR5; ECC; NVIDIA Quadro K5000M (Kepler); 1344 CUDA; N14E-Q5; MXM 3.0b;100W;
- 2GB GDDR5; NVIDIA Quadro K1100M; 384CUDA; MXM 3.0a; 45W; N15P-Q1
- 2GB GDDR5; NVIDIA Quadro K2100M; 576 CUDA; MXM 3.0a; 55W; N15E-Q3-A1
- 4GB GDDR5; NVIDIA Quadro K3100M (N15E-Q1); 768 CUDA; OpenGL; MXM 3.0b; 75W
- 4GB GDDR5; NVIDIA Quadro K4100M (N15E-Q3); 1152 CUDA; OpenGL; MXM 3.0b; 100W
- 8GB GDDR5; NVIDIA Quadro K5100M (N15E-Q5); 1536 CUDA; OpenGL; MXM 3.0b; 100W


----------



## Drevilito

heey i still cant fix my laptop so im going to buy a new chip on ebay but it says it is pre programmed what does that mean can i just solder it and will work or need to programm it heres the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-ASUS-G75VX-NOTEBOOK-/400456562531?hash=item5d3d123763:g:51MAAOSwzOxUXqWo thanks


----------



## RypeDub

http://www.instructables.com/id/Watercooling-a-laptop-on-the-cheap/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-removable-laptop-water-cooler!-And-other-co/


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Watercooling-a-laptop-on-the-cheap/
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-removable-laptop-water-cooler!-And-other-co/


That's all relatively old news. That Alienware liquid cooling design never got off the ground unfortunately. It's nowhere to be seen for sale from what I've seen.

But as for the watercooled laptops, the custom designs, those are the work of damned artists.







Even now it's impressive.


----------



## Turbine1991

I've got a G75VX 670mx 3D edition.

Unfortunately the custom vbios's available for b.206 or the method to increase the voltage- does not unlock my overclocking capabilities. So I'm stuck @ +135 core-clock at around 50c under load, thanks to re-pasting. Is the method different for the 3D version? I can't find anyone talking about it.


----------



## Typesh86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbine1991*
> 
> I've got a G75VX 670mx 3D edition.
> 
> Unfortunately the custom vbios's available for b.206 or the method to increase the voltage- does not unlock my overclocking capabilities. So I'm stuck @ +135 core-clock at around 50c under load, thanks to re-pasting. Is the method different for the 3D version? I can't find anyone talking about it.


I have the same problem. Except I dont have the 3d version. I also watched the youtube videos and followed all your instructions as well as used the same bios settings and im still stuck with the "stock" overclocks.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbine1991*
> 
> I've got a G75VX 670mx 3D edition.
> 
> Unfortunately the custom vbios's available for b.206 or the method to increase the voltage- does not unlock my overclocking capabilities. So I'm stuck @ +135 core-clock at around 50c under load, thanks to re-pasting. Is the method different for the 3D version? I can't find anyone talking about it.


If you want to overclock past the stock limits and the bios method doesn't work for you, try using nvidia inspector. I added this to the end of the target section for the shortcut

-setVoltageOffset:0,0,0 -setGpuClock:0,2,825 -setMemoryClock:0,2,2600 -forcepstate:0,2

That forces the core to 825MHz and the memory to 2600. Feel free to play around with it if you'd like


----------



## RypeDub

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/177819-ahci-link-power-management-enable-hipm-dipm.html


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lord1212*
> 
> RypeDub
> would you like to tell how you unlocked the voltage slider


I forget, it's somewhere in this thread in a video.

There are some hex values that you edit in the vBIOS manually and it'll enable voltage editing.

There is actually a way to systematically figure this out by changing things with Kepler BIOS Tweaker and checking the changed versions.

You can also do a diff between your vBIOS and mine and see what changed if you are lazy.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Anyone know how to change the target temperature slider ability in nVidia Inspector?

Right now, it's stuck on 87 max and -1c minimum.

How can we unlock the slider to more or less temps and how can we uncheck that box that enforces it altogether?


----------



## Fugel

Hello !
I have Asus g75vx-bhi7n11 is it possible to install it AMD R9 M290X 4GB MXM3.0 216-0847000 ?









thanks in advance !


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Fugel,

Short answer: no

Long answer: I wouldn't try it. Just because it has the same MMX3 slot doesn't mean it will run and still fit inside the laptop. You have to look inside and make sure that the gpu heatsink will line up with the new card. You also have to make sure that the pcb will still fit inside the case and line up with the screw holes. Also you have to ensure that there is a vbios for the card (good luck with that; I won't help you).


----------



## ddaazzaa

I have been having the same issues as a few others where I can't uncap the +135 offset. I have followed the instructions by ppoliut. I've tried changing the clocks in the common tab in KBT. I have CSM enabled and secure boot disabled. I tried using Dave's MSI Afterburner. I dumped the BIOS again and verified that the BIOS was updated successfully. I'm using Windows 10 64-bit with drivers 368.81. I have tried the oldest Windows 10 drivers I could find 355.82 but nothing seems to change. Has any else managed to get this to work on Windows 10? Could it be the Nvidia drivers are detecting the model of card and automatically selecting clocks and capping offsets regardless of vbios settings? I have the 3D version of the G75VX.

Does anyone know what part of the vbios caps the offset? The GPC value that ppoliut says to change to 600 seems to be more absolute clock speed rather than an offset.

MSI afterburner is capped at +135/1000. Nvidia inspector is capped at +135/1400. Anymore than 1200 on the memory and I get artifacting, so at least I can max the memory out.

I tried using the suggested Nvidia inspector command -setVoltageOffset:0,0,0 -setGpuClock:0,2,825 -setMemoryClock:0,2,2600 -forcepstate:0,2 . It sets the memory clock correctly but doesn't change core clocks. If I force the pstate to 0,0 I'm able to get higher clocks but it's unstable even at 736MHz.

I noticed the 670mx is bandwidth starved even at stock. Stock is only 67.2 GB/s. My memory overclock brings that up to 124.8 GB/s (almost double the bandwidth). Keeping memory at stock and increasing core clock +135 improved performance by 11% (22% clock increase for 11% improvement). Keeping core at stock and increasing memory to +1200 performance went up 14%. Maxing out both at +135/1200 performance went to 35% over stock.
+135/0 = 11% over stock
+0/1200 = 14.5% over stock.
+135/1200 = 35% over stock

These performance numbers were using Unigine Valley benchmark. I've noticed real world games performance numbers aren't as high.
It's annoying seeing these performance numbers and knowing that the core clock can go much higher and bring in much more performance but I can't achieve it because of it being locked down.


----------



## princealoha

Hey there guys,

These two guides (here) & (here) with the custom vbios allowed me to OC higher than 135mhz & also fixed this weird issue I had (explained below). I also noticed that the custom vbios posted there: *80.04.60.00.07* which I guess is older than the *80.04.97.00.13* version.

The problem before was that after flashing the custom vbios that I had prepared (btw thank you all for the wonderful guides & videos














), Nvidia inspector/gpu-z/msi ab reported the correct default clocks for core & memory (clocks that I set in KBT settings) but when testing using Unigine Heaven only the memory clock was OC'd. Using NV inspector & MSI AB I could only OC the core clock +135mhz, which after running Unigine Heaven 4.0 again would should show the core clock as 735mhz, despite NV inspector & GPU-Z showing the default core clocks as 1045mhz (KBT settings).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There is also another guide (here) explaining how to unlock the "chipset" portion in the BIOS settings which works for me but of course I didn't touch any of the settings in there lol.

I did "soft" brick the second time I flashed, which was: bone stock (no chipset option) bios & stock vbios ---> chipset option bios & custom vbios. I also soft bricked when switching from CSM enabled to disabled (UEFI boot from HDD)

I didn't brick when I did everything in steps (2 separate flashes):

I started on bone stock 206 bios (CSM ENABLED & FAST BOOT DISABLED, & no custom clocks, values, etc for CPU & unedited/stock vbios).

*FYI* I used the *FPT64W* (windows) *NOT* the DOS FPT. Also in the linked chipset guide it states to be on stock clocks, volts for CPU & GPU, but below I was already on custom GPU clocks and volts when I did the 2nd flash so I'm not totally sure

1st flash: dumped the stock 6k bios using fpt in windows ----> replaced ONLY the vbios (as per 1st) linked guide or your own KPT edited VBIOS file using MMTool --> flashed bios using fptw64 in windows ----> restarted laptop after fpt match and success ----> booted into bios to verify csm enabled and fast boot disabled.

2nd flash: dumped the BIOS currently in use using fpt in windows ----> followed "chipset" guide carefully to unlock chipset option (UEFI Tool, MMITool, HxD & AMIBIOS ----> flashed bios again using fpt in windows ----> restarted laptop and booted into bios to verify chipset tab is there

*BEWARE! WHAT MAY WORK FOR ME MAY NOT WORK FOR YOU!! TREAD LIGHTLY! ALSO PLEASE DO NOT FLASH ANYTHING IF YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND MY POST!*

Lol I write in bubbles sometimes so PM me so I can edit my post or explain further







.


----------



## ddaazzaa

I ended up trying the custom BIOS from voltground and still no luck. The flash was successful. I dumped the BIOS and verified the vbios values had been changed. I'm a bit confused about the BIOS versions though.
When opening my stock BIOS with KBT it says 80.04.97.00.13 and the BIOS i flashed from voltground was 80.04.60.00.07 yet when I open nvidia inspector or gpu-z it tells me my BIOS is 80.04.97.00.11.


----------



## RypeDub

Update on my Overclocking settings:

STABLE Voltage: 0.987 V (987 mV {-12.5 mV} {+502 MHz w/Custom BIOS provided by DaveUnderscore [Dave_]}) ---> THIS has THE MOST impact on Temperatures. Use this as your baseline. If your drivers crash while you're gaming: bump on ONE notch on the slider in nVidia Inspector. If you are stable for days, but are too hot: lower ONE notch and test for more days for stability.

Core Clock Speed: 980 MHz (+79 MHz w/Custom BIOS provided by DaveUnderscore [Dave_])

Memory Clock Speed: 2506 MHz (+502 MHz w/Custom BIOS provided by DaveUnderscore [Dave_])

Temps: ~75-90 C.

Target: to NOT Thermal Throttle while gaming. I don't care what temps I am hitting, I ONLY care about NOT throttling and having my speeds automatically lowered.

I have NO covers on my laptop, sitting on a Laptop Stand (w/NO fans, the broke), cut out holes in stand for better air flow, stock cooling inside laptop & Window Sized fan for additional Cooling.

The Window Fan IS REQUIRED to keep these as stable as possible.

If I ever get a good enough job, I will invest in an AIO (All-In-One) Liquid Cooler and hack it with zip-ties to get even higher clock speeds.

ULTIMATE OVERCLOCK DREAM SETTINGS:

Voltage: 1.000 V (1000 mV)
Core Clock: 1280 MHz (1.3 GHz)
Memory Clock: 3333 MHz (3.33 GHz)


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *princealoha*
> 
> These two guides (here) & (here) with the custom vbios allowed me to OC higher than 135mhz & also fixed this weird issue I had (explained below). I also noticed that the custom vbios posted there: *80.04.60.00.07* which I guess is older than the *80.04.97.00.13* version.
> [/SPOILER]


I don't have any beef with VoltGround, but they are lacking some serious technical information about their vBIOS/BIOS files, I wouldn't recommend them.

Also: I will NOT provide ANY support for ANY vBIOS or BIOS files NOT made using the tutorials outlined throughout this thread.

I've LITERALLY shown you how to unlock the power table, unlock the voltage slider, how to change stock frequencies and how to overclock.

You do NOT need anyone elses vBIOS/BIOS's any more.


----------



## RypeDub

Oh by the way: I set CS:GO to 421 FPS (so that the loading screens show 420 FPS when I'm streaming lol) and I hit anywhere from 120 - 421 FPS (depending on map) for my highs, and my lows (due to network lag or computer being cheeky) 80 - 250.

I consider CS:GO the defacto game to test my performance using the entirety of this thread.

Make sure to check out the About page on my http://google.com/+RypeDub Profile for all of my Live Video Streams, Social Media, etc.!!!


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *princealoha*
> 
> Hey there guys,
> 
> These two guides (here) & (here) with the custom vbios allowed me to OC higher than 135mhz & also fixed this weird issue I had (explained below). I also noticed that the custom vbios posted there: *80.04.60.00.07* which I guess is older than the *80.04.97.00.13* version.
> 
> The problem before was that after flashing the custom vbios that I had prepared (btw thank you all for the wonderful guides & videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), Nvidia inspector/gpu-z/msi ab reported the correct default clocks for core & memory (clocks that I set in KBT settings) but when testing using Unigine Heaven only the memory clock was OC'd. Using NV inspector & MSI AB I could only OC the core clock +135mhz, which after running Unigine Heaven 4.0 again would should show the core clock as 735mhz, despite NV inspector & GPU-Z showing the default core clocks as 1045mhz (KBT settings).


To be honest, this isn't an issue.

Dave_ (DaveUnderscore) has essentially hacked the BIOS files in a way that wouldn't be valid in programs like CPUID, therefore why you get incorrect reporting of the values.

The reason this isn't an issue is becasue the only program that works to apply the overclocks properly is nVidia Inspector, so there is no need to even attempt to get the other programs to work.

Just ignore the BIOS version, since we use v204 anyways.

TBH If the overclock was more stable on v206 or there were more releases, we would DEFINITELY put some OCD time into the version numbers.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

idk how you guys get such high temps. I just slapped some Antec Formula 7 on it and I was good. If you need me to try anything, I still have my laptop sitting underneath my bed in my dorm room lol

I do want to try an external enclosure via thunderbolt to see how my 1080 runs with this lmao


----------



## RypeDub

Run my .987 volts, 980 MHz core and 2506 MHz memory clocks.

I have Arctic Silver as well on mine.

I bet our CPU's bottle neck it lol

I wanna upgrade my CPU.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Run my .987 volts, 980 MHz core and 2506 MHz memory clocks.
> 
> I have Arctic Silver as well on mine.
> 
> I bet our CPU's bottle neck it lol
> 
> I wanna upgrade my CPU.


did you at least OC the cpu w/my bios lol


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveUnderscore*
> 
> did you at least OC the cpu w/my bios lol


I havent worked on my clients computer yet because I was missing come cables.

He just dropped it off today.

Tonight when my kids go to bed, I will definitely be doing the chip clipping and reprogramming the BIOS chip with your 8mb dump.


----------



## RypeDub

New Files:

https://mega.nz/#!oARR2a4K!GMtpgLqIxbWDrHwuKADq9kifJ_2cUYM-sdXCogr9OEo
THIS IS THE 8MB BIOS DUMP FILE!!!

DO NOT, I REPEAT: DO NOT FLASH THIS UNLESS YOU HAVE CLIPPED YOUR BIOS CHIP!!!

The System BIOS inside the FPT folder is the FINAL BIOS from me.

It has 100% of ALL the BIOS options Unlocked.
It has Intel ICC Unlocked.
Persistent ICC Changes.
CPU OverClocking Unlocked.
vBIOS Overclocked.
vBIOS Power Table Increase.
vBIOS Unlocked Voltage Slider.

If you want to use this BIOS file, there are 2 ways:

1.) Clip your BIOS chip, while powered off, using another computer to flash it.

2.) Extract the vBIOS and replace into a -BIOS dump (which is the 6MB dumps).

IF you were able to use Method #1: You can now flash 8MB dumps within Windows.

This System BIOS has the MSTSS tables unlocked.

Core Clock: 1,020 MHz (1.02 GHz)
Memory Clock: 2,407 MHz (2.4 GHz)
Voltage: 1.000 V
Power Table: 160000%
Temps-Under-Load (P0 State): 83°C

STABLE

Shutout to VoltGround for the BIOS file !!!!


----------



## RypeDub

http://www.bios.net.cn/down/

Huge collection of BIOS Tools.

You can upload new BIOS Logos, edit BIOS, flash BIOS, and more.


----------



## RypeDub

http://voltground.com/haven/threads/88/

BIOS Reconstruction!!!

I don't know where VoltGround has been the past ~3 - ~5 years, but these guys are our friends for sure, hands down.

Their community is based off of how I act here on Overclock: GET **** UNLOCKED. BLAME NO ONE BUT YOUR SELF, NO WARNINGS lol

This tutorial is literally exactly what I have been wondering about for a while now.

BIOS images are just that: an image of a chip, or like a disk image. It contains OTHER software's. The BIOS is a container that holds executable software and the programs we have been using are modifying all those software's using HEX ranges to target specific programs.

With this tutorial you will learn what software's are in your BIOS, how to obtain those software's and how to put it all together.


----------



## RypeDub

http://voltground.com/haven/threads/102/

How to Unlock your BIOS Options


----------



## RypeDub

http://voltground.com/haven/threads/42/

How to unlock the Chipset Tab in your BIOS Settings


----------



## RypeDub

#FinallyFinished
#OverClocked
#Unlocked

RypeDub's Tools v3.3.3:

https://mega.nz/#!VcJRkYoA!widXmmw7RDXEuCEdhAVgSePE7irQ2kOYksnBdqi5jbU


----------



## RypeDub

https://github.com/hirschmann/nbfc/pull/200#issuecomment-287653322

Got our NoteBook FanControl Config added to the program!!!


----------



## Virgle144

I must have to say that someone who has owned this laptop in the past this is really cool, I wish that I had known about it, while I had my time with this beast of a computer.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Even after the maxed out overclock here, the 670MX is still around the level of a 960M if not a smidge more powerful.







Great value if any of these machines are still running.









I know they're crazy hard to get ahold of on Ebay. THe G75VX model is very highly valued.


----------



## FullmetalFox991

HELP!!! I think I bricked my BIOS! I think I accidentally downloaded a modded vbios for an msi gtx 670mx rather than the asus one I needed. Now every time I press the power button, a screen outlined with red lines comes on. I can choose my boot options and stuff, but I cant go into windows because the motherboard has the wrong bios installed.

I tried to use my backup to fix it with the command fpt -d bios.bin to fix it but it doesnt work... it says flash completed but as soon as i boot up again the red lines appear.

please help me!!! (also is the link for the asus g75vx gpu bios still available? I want to try to use it).


----------



## RypeDub

You need to buy the usb thing and the clip, then use another computer.

USB & Clipper:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1493245/how-to-unlock-the-system-bios-on-an-asus-g75vx-nvidia-gtx-670mx-custom-vbios-overclock-tutorial/400_100#post_24574273

Instructions:
Disassemble your laptop, the BIOS chip is under the keyboard, top side of the motherboard.

Once disassembled, clip the BIOS chip with the red wire on the dot in the corder of the BIOS chip.
Your BIOS chip has a dot in it, locate this dot, then on your clipper, locate the Red wire.
The pin this red wire goes to is pin 1.

Then, plug your chip clipper into the breakout breadboard so that it matches up as well.

Then, slot this breadboard into the USB programmer in the BOTTOM 25XX area, following the picture on the USB programmer, NOT the program.

The program is in my v3.3.3 files.

Launch it.

My FULL BIOS with unlocked BIOS and unlocked vBIOS and overclocked vBIOS is also there. The 8 MB dump.

I forget what to do here off the top of my head, give me some time and I will continue this tutorial.


----------



## FullmetalFox991

USB thing and the clip? I don't know what you're referring to?

Is there a way I could just flash it back?


----------



## RypeDub

No, you bricked your BIOS and a recovery isn't going to happen.

Just order the parts.

I updated my post.

In fact, as soon as the parts arrive, feel free to Skype me or Hangouts me or some way we can Video Chat, and I'll walk you through.

I still own this laptop and there is no sign of me getting rid of it any time so this thread is still under development.


----------



## FullmetalFox991

Thank your so much! I ordered the parts, should be at my house around the 4th of april.
Inbox me for skype, that was be SUPER useful so that I don't mess anything up. Thank you!


----------



## RypeDub

My Skype is: RypeDub

Just added you & sent a message.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullmetalFox991*
> 
> USB thing and the clip? I don't know what you're referring to?
> 
> Is there a way I could just flash it back?


Hey: while you wait for the parts: read this entire thread.

It's very important you read everything because we've answered a lot of questions before.

You'll learn a lot.


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullmetalFox991*
> 
> I tried to use my backup to fix it with the command fpt -d bios.bin to fix it but it doesnt work...


Correct the command to fix it: *fpt -f bios.bin -bios*


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FullmetalFox991*
> 
> I tried to use my backup to fix it with the command fpt -d bios.bin to fix it but it doesnt work...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct the command to fix it: *fpt -f bios.bin -bios*
Click to expand...

This is wrong Klem.

He said he already flashed a BIOS and now his laptop will not boot.

He needs to reprogram his BIOS chip.

I've done EXACTLY what he's done before:

And my Skype Call will be EXACTLY, THE ONLY possible way he can recover his laptop.

Please stop spreading false information on my thread.

I'm going to Live Stream the Skype Call across 5 different platforms, that will also export to VOD so the video will be up together.

This includes:

YouTube.com/RypeDub
Gaming.YouTube.com/RypeDub
Twitch.TV/RypeDub
Beam.pro/RypeDub
Mobcrush.com/RypeDub
HitBox.TV/RypeDub


----------



## FullmetalFox991

Sorry, I typed the command incorrectly in here haha, yes I've tried that and still stuck. I ordered the parts and am waiting to be able to overclock


----------



## Klem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> He said he already flashed a BIOS and now his laptop will not boot.


Have you read the post #463 correctly?

*FullmetalFox991*
"...I can choose my boot options and stuff, but I cant go into windows because the motherboard has the wrong bios installed.
I tried to use my backup to fix it with the command fpt -d bios.bin to fix it but it doesnt work... it says flash completed but as soon as i boot up again the red lines appear...."

His laptop can boot into *DOS* from the USB flash drive, and he can flash his backup.


----------



## FullmetalFox991

Well, I'll give it a shot tomorrow







I don't see how it could make my bricked laptop any worse lol


----------



## FullmetalFox991

Just tired the -f command and it still doesn't work. I feel like I'm missing something, because it makes sense what you're saying. The fact that I can flash and go into DOS mode should make it fixable in therory.

I'm still going to go with RypeDub's 8mb dump method, as it will give my laptop more options to tweak


----------



## FullmetalFox991

Hey guys, I think the parts arrived today! I'm ready to retry the flash later today


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullmetalFox991*
> 
> Hey guys, I think the parts arrived today! I'm ready to retry the flash later today


I'm on Skype now!

I also have facetime: [email protected]


----------



## RypeDub

https://mega.nz/#!FFIUWbQA!LEhT2fRoqbP_mujlMCsUIif2As4dsgwq3Kx9JjdQq2o

USB JTag EEPROM Chip Programmer


----------



## TeflonJon

I had a question related to the "enable CSM" setting in BIOS. It is my understanding that this setting must be enabled for the overclocked GPU settings to appear in nvidia inspector etc and for the general stability of the OS with the system BIOS unlocked and this appears to be the case for me. When I have CSM enabled and boot into Windows (Windows10) the proper overclocks show up and the system is stable, however, my internal laptop screen doesn't work at all in this mode, only an external monitor or tv using hdmi output. When I disable CSM, both my internal and external monitors work fine, but the system is unstable and locks up/crashes frequently. So my overall questions would be, is there any way to use this unlocked BIOS with overclocks enabled using only my internal laptop screen in Windows 10? Does one of the many CSM subsettings need to be changed to allow this? Or is the situation such that I am required to use Windows 7 or 8 if I want to use Dave's modified BIOS without issue?
(I am using the 8mb dump and I have the programmer with clips)
(Also I have read the entire thread and haven't seen this specific problem addressed)

Thanks in advance if you take the time to read this/help out.


----------



## Riken95

Here is the configuration for our laptop: https://mega.nz/#!oEQkjJzQ!OxJa5QMQwNsVuNz549YxVo-PiKoS8hkE2HsRzU1YZV4
Link dead ... Can you give another?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riken95*
> 
> Here is the configuration for our laptop: https://mega.nz/#!oEQkjJzQ!OxJa5QMQwNsVuNz549YxVo-PiKoS8hkE2HsRzU1YZV4
> Link dead ... Can you give another?


That's because I got our fan profile added to the program in it's latest update, which you can always find here!!!!!!!!

https://github.com/hirschmann/nbfc/releases


----------



## RypeDub

RypeDub's Tools v33:
https://mega.nz/#!5RhXEQBJ!N_FHE_uTp6jU-WvPbkRctFVn4vRLUAjn_fUgi1P9PIY

Video Tutorial:


----------



## jaskojacker

I have no problem to mod G75VW main bios (mmtools, etc) and vbios but with 3d models with some videocard as gtx670mx the video signal exit only on external monitor not on internal 50 pin 3d edp lcd. (Some problem with G73SW and gtx560m but not with original gtx460m) On the asus site there isn't a different bios for 3d model and the vbios put on main bios is the same. Someone can explain about this problem ?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaskojacker*
> 
> I have no problem to mod G75VW main bios (mmtools, etc) and vbios but with 3d models with some videocard as gtx670mx the video signal exit only on external monitor not on internal 50 pin 3d edp lcd. (Some problem with G73SW and gtx560m but not with original gtx460m) On the asus site there isn't a different bios for 3d model and the vbios put on main bios is the same. Someone can explain about this problem ?


Hey man, good luck on finding your answers. I can tell you asking here won't help too much cause we don't have the 3D models.

I would be willing to learn if someone else from the thread would be willing to donate a 3d model.

But until then, try asking the same question in your own thread so that you'll have a better optimization of getting your post seen.

Right now since our thread is ONLY about the G75VX non 3d, and stated in the 1st post, your post will show up less often when searching for 3d related threads.

If I come across anything, I'll make sure to start posting in your thread to help guide you to your answers.

Thanks again man, and good luck!


----------



## adiif1

Hey i possible to Undervolt?
i have G7v 3610qm + 670m 3gb









On the card are thermopady? or is it a paste?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adiif1*
> 
> Hey i possible to Undervolt?
> i have G7v 3610qm + 670m 3gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the card are thermopady? or is it a paste?


We don't have your card, so we can't help.

Make a new post asking for help.

Also, most graphic cards use Thermal Paste for their GPU die, then Thermal Pads for the Memory Chips, Power Chokes, VRM's, etc.

I don't know exactly what your card it.

Also: yes: once you unlock the voltage slider for your Graphics Card, then you should definitely be able to set it to either a low stock value, or lower than stock to get the lowest temps, most silent fan speeds.

Good luck!


----------



## adiif1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> We don't have your card, so we can't help.
> 
> Make a new post asking for help.
> 
> Also, most graphic cards use Thermal Paste for their GPU die, then Thermal Pads for the Memory Chips, Power Chokes, VRM's, etc.
> 
> I don't know exactly what your card it.
> 
> Also: yes: once you unlock the voltage slider for your Graphics Card, then you should definitely be able to set it to either a low stock value, or lower than stock to get the lowest temps, most silent fan speeds.
> 
> Good luck!


sorry i have normal gtx 670m









i dont see this 51 mhz and minimal voltage 0.8 ;/

any fix? i have some blank voltage table

http://i.imgur.com/3la6QcE.png

Thermopads are not needed, the paste has super pressure









i have empty power table and
in mmtool i need change link id in extract from 10de, 1213 to 10de,fd4 Without changing the bios kepler editor spits an error

my bios have 6mb

https://ufile.io/0jz9m

i need mod bios to fan control? i download notebook fan control but dont work ;/


----------



## RypeDub

If you are looking to modify the vBIOS, the slider for the Voltage is only 2 sliders. Give me a moment and I'll show you which ones.


----------



## adiif1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> If you are looking to modify the vBIOS, the slider for the Voltage is only 2 sliders. Give me a moment and I'll show you which ones.


refresh? can u show me


----------



## pwnnn

Is there a way to overclock past the +135 core without having to do a vbios flash? I tried the .bat route in nvidia inspector and it doesnt do anything other then max out the core at 735?


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnnn*
> 
> Is there a way to overclock past the +135 core without having to do a vbios flash? I tried the .bat route in nvidia inspector and it doesnt do anything other then max out the core at 735?


Yeah. Use MSI afterburner or nvidia inspector. With inspector you're only going to be able to go so far. You have to set it as a launch option in inspector. Also stability is much worse so you won't be able to OC as far as with a BIOS mod.


----------



## Turbine1991

Regarding using an eeprom flasher for this laptop's bios chip. Which end should it sit (when using a crocodile clip), in the green bay? I've done it correct in the past - this time can't find which row it should sit in.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbine1991*
> 
> Regarding using an eeprom flasher for this laptop's bios chip. Which end should it sit (when using a crocodile clip), in the green bay? I've done it correct in the past - this time can't find which row it should sit in.


Are you talking about which orientation to place the other end of the aligator clip into the USB EEPROM Programmer?

Depends: which one did you buy?

NEVER use the CH341a app's diagram to determine the orientation. Whoever wrote the program used the wrong image and it almost always incorrect for almost every USB programmer.

Once you link to the EEPROM Programmer you bought or post a picture, I can tell you how to slot it in. You'll be using the 25xx portion, not the 24xx portion. We just need to find out where pins 1 and 8 are.

USUALLY the programmer will have a diagram printed on the PCB it's self. Try looking for that.

As for how to clip the aligator clip into the chip: the red wire is wire 1. Make sure ALL your adapters and what not are pin 1 red pin, or upper left. Locate your BIOS chip and use a light to see the little dot indicating pin
1. It can be a permante marker dot, a white printed dot or a white sticker. Also, on the top of the chip, it'll have a little arch letting you know that's the top of the chip.

Just clip onto the chip with pin one matching where that dot is.

Also, I'm pretty sure I made a video on how to do this so scroll up my dude.

Good luck and let me know if you need any more assistance.

I'm still active and still own this laptop.


----------



## Shepherdess

Hello everyone,

A colour space problem - ultimately down to a bad DisplayPort Cable - has led me down the path to overclocking my G75VX. Looks like I did good when I selected this laptop all those years ago, because apparently when I'm done I'll be able to get smooth frames for my new 4K monitor.

So far I've done the standard overclocking. My paste job is good and the system is stationary on a shelving unit with a slotted surface, so no problems there. However...My power supply is on its last leg physically, and I cannot exceed power draw with it both due to resistance buildup problems (please don't ask) and a bad battery, negating the use of the vBIOS which has the higher wattage settings. I will save that for later and just upgrade my PSU at the same time as I replace it.

Can anyone lay out a series of steps or said steps with a series of settings for my specific use case, that being unable to draw more than the power supply can give for the time being? In keeping with that I have little use for the full unlock which requires clipping the BIOS chip. I just need to capture my BIOS, insert a new vBIOS, and then re-flash it, correct? The fundamental steps appear to be scattered across several guides in different areas or in different posts, seeing as how much the game has changed for unlocking these machines.

My temps on the locked BIOS's overclocking limits never seem to escape the lower to mid 60c range, so I'm good to go there for now. I just need to work around the power draw limitations :C


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shepherdess*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> A colour space problem - ultimately down to a bad DisplayPort Cable - has led me down the path to overclocking my G75VX. Looks like I did good when I selected this laptop all those years ago, because apparently when I'm done I'll be able to get smooth frames for my new 4K monitor.
> 
> So far I've done the standard overclocking. My paste job is good and the system is stationary on a shelving unit with a slotted surface, so no problems there. However...My power supply is on its last leg physically, and I cannot exceed power draw with it both due to resistance buildup problems (please don't ask) and a bad battery, negating the use of the vBIOS which has the higher wattage settings. I will save that for later and just upgrade my PSU at the same time as I replace it.
> 
> Can anyone lay out a series of steps or said steps with a series of settings for my specific use case, that being unable to draw more than the power supply can give for the time being? In keeping with that I have little use for the full unlock which requires clipping the BIOS chip. I just need to capture my BIOS, insert a new vBIOS, and then re-flash it, correct? The fundamental steps appear to be scattered across several guides in different areas or in different posts, seeing as how much the game has changed for unlocking these machines.
> 
> My temps on the locked BIOS's overclocking limits never seem to escape the lower to mid 60c range, so I'm good to go there for now. I just need to work around the power draw limitations :C


i definitely have the vBIOS with unlocked voltage slider up a few posts.

you can extract the vBIOS even from an 8MB dump.

once you have it and flash it, load up nVidia Inspector and just lower the voltage to about 0.876 mV.

this is one "step" lower than stock voltage and still provide a high overlcock, while keeping the power draw minimal.

if you dont even need an overclock, then lower that voltage slider even more, but one notch st a time and use your laptop in that state for a few hours before considering it stable.


----------



## RypeDub

https://mega.nz/#!NZY2GIrC!uzE71VkthBRp_GJvuVgvdAC-DoMsW_IjfvD-sqiIEAA

Here you go: "bindiou67" from YouTube.

This is my CURRENT BIOS in BOTH the 6MB dump for everyone here and the 8MB dump for those who can chip clip.

Note: my vBIOS is NOT the MAXIMUM overclocked. I actually need to lower the max memory clock, adjust the max voltage and adjust the max max core clock.

If you just need the vBIOS, you can extract it via MMTool using either dump.

If you can't use a chip clip, use the 6MB BIOS dump for all purposes.


----------



## Sa963mi

Hello guys,
So I have a g75vx, old fellow..
I'm playing PUBG at first it used to give me around 35 fps on low graph.
now it is total crap, I don't know what happened.
I can't even play on 1080p anymore, I go for 720 and still lags on 13 fps or 20
any ideas? and if I overclock will I get better performance? thanks.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sa963mi*
> 
> Hello guys,
> So I have a g75vx, old fellow..
> I'm playing PUBG at first it used to give me around 35 fps on low graph.
> now it is total crap, I don't know what happened.
> I can't even play on 1080p anymore, I go for 720 and still lags on 13 fps or 20
> any ideas? and if I overclock will I get better performance? thanks.


Dude, I played that game in a 720p window NO graphics settings/all low and even with my absurd overclock, still 15-25 FPS.

The engine just is too new for our GFX card. It's lacking some sort of shaders or API compatibility.

Sorry man, better get a refund quick.

I literally had to do that lol

Once I was happy with my massive clocks, I bought the game then cried as I was processing a steam refund. I got my refund because I had like 3 minutes of play time lol


----------



## Sa963mi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Dude, I played that game in a 720p window NO graphics settings/all low and even with my absurd overclock, still 15-25 FPS.
> 
> The engine just is too new for our GFX card. It's lacking some sort of shaders or API compatibility.
> 
> Sorry man, better get a refund quick.
> 
> I literally had to do that lol
> 
> Once I was happy with my massive clocks, I bought the game then cried as I was processing a steam refund. I got my refund because I had like 3 minutes of play time lol


lool, I have now around 400h playtime







but I love it.
but even csgo used to rock 100~140 fps
now only 40~60 , imagine.
is it a good call if I do a format or smth?


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sa963mi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> Dude, I played that game in a 720p window NO graphics settings/all low and even with my absurd overclock, still 15-25 FPS.
> 
> The engine just is too new for our GFX card. It's lacking some sort of shaders or API compatibility.
> 
> Sorry man, better get a refund quick.
> 
> I literally had to do that lol
> 
> Once I was happy with my massive clocks, I bought the game then cried as I was processing a steam refund. I got my refund because I had like 3 minutes of play time lol
> 
> 
> 
> lool, I have now around 400h playtime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I love it.
> but even csgo used to rock 100~140 fps
> now only 40~60 , imagine.
> is it a good call if I do a format or smth?
Click to expand...

sounds like you're using stock cooling and are also in need of a thermal repaste.

This process includes fully disassembling your entire laptop. Get whatever kind of paste you want, just non-conductive.

As for cooling, get a Window Fan / Box Fan, set it to the highest speed (usually 3 speed, so 3 {or 1 if the manufacturer is a ****}), plug in external monitor, mouse, keyboard, close the laptop to about a 40 degree angle, take off both bottom panels (main panel and the CPU fan cover) and have the fan about 1 inch away from the laptop, which is now standing with the tip of the monitor and the ledge of the keyboard down on the floor like a tent.

Check out my YouTube channel: https://www.YouTube.com/RypeDub for my video where I talk about my crypto currency minding rig. I sort of kind of show how you should have the laptop be cooled by the large fan.

I have been waiting for donations to come in for a project where I buy a mini liquid cooler and zip tie it to the laptop to further lower the temps.

If I get the liquid cooler to fit, then I will need to break off the GPU heat pipes from the stock cooling system in order to fit it all back together.

Then I can start upping the maximums in my vBIOS mod which are super high for stock cooling and just almost at the brink of box fan max cooling potential. I can actually bump some voltage and core clock speeds but I've just been super busy with my personal life.

Good luck mate. Find a Craigslist tech who will help you repaste if you don't wanna do it your self.


----------



## Sa963mi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> sounds like you're using stock cooling and are also in need of a thermal repaste.
> 
> This process includes fully disassembling your entire laptop. Get whatever kind of paste you want, just non-conductive.


yea,first game after I switch the laptop on is perfect, more than 60 fps but after some time it heats up and then the lag and **** starts








do you suggest me do anything? I suppose the main cause of the lag and low fps is of high temp.
thank you.


----------



## RypeDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sa963mi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> sounds like you're using stock cooling and are also in need of a thermal repaste.
> 
> This process includes fully disassembling your entire laptop. Get whatever kind of paste you want, just non-conductive.
> 
> 
> 
> yea,first game after I switch the laptop on is perfect, more than 60 fps but after some time it heats up and then the lag and **** starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you suggest me do anything? I suppose the main cause of the lag and low fps is of high temp.
> thank you.
Click to expand...

I guarantee you are thermal throttling due to lack of cooling power an if you've never changed thermal paste, you need to do that as well. Also buy new thermal pads.

I updated my previous post. Give it a read mate.


----------



## Sa963mi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RypeDub*
> 
> I guarantee you are thermal throttling due to lack of cooling power an if you've never changed thermal paste, you need to do that as well. Also buy new thermal pads.
> 
> I updated my previous post. Give it a read mate.


thanks man, I'll try my best, you are awesome.


----------



## xenodrool

Heya
After i got RypeDub's 8MB bios flashed, the keyboard backlight stopped working and can't find any way to enable it.

Tried the following:
- check inside to make sure i didn't miss connecting a wire
- reinstalled atk driver, and most drivers tbh
- looked all over the bios to see if anything would be there

Would've reinstalled windows as well, but i'd take me a day and a half to reset my work env and i'd rather avoid it altogether.

Is it something like a hex value i have to edit when enabling the hidden bios settings?

One more thing i've noticed is if i go into *Advanced -> Intel ICC* i get the following error message:
Quote:


> Title: Intel ICC
> Message: ICC Overclocking unavailable: Library failed to initialize.


it'll take me inside the Intel ICC menu if i press Enter on my keyboard to dismiss the message, but if i go into any of the "DIV****" submenus the laptop will freeze up, and need to force shutdown.

Should i reflash the 6MB bios from RypeDub's archive?
Any ideas?


----------



## paranoiadotkom

Hi everyone,

I've had the G75VX for what seems like forever and it's really an excellent laptop (while not being much of a laptop since it weighs as much as a small car
I've recently started moving away from the laptop formfactor and bough an external screen and a keyboard.
The screen I bought is 4K but the card just won't output it. Not even at 30Hz.

My question is this: Could I get the 4K screen working properly if I overclocked the card? (obviously I can't game in 4K, but desktop should work, I guess)

Thanks!!


----------



## Klem

xenodrool said:


> Heya
> After i got RypeDub's 8MB bios flashed, the keyboard backlight stopped working and can't find any way to enable it.
> Any ideas?


Hi!
Just use instructions from the second post of this thread: http://www.overclock.net/forum/158-...79-g75vx-keyboard-backlights-not-working.html


----------



## Acoma_Andy

paranoiadotkom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've had the G75VX for what seems like forever and it's really an excellent laptop (while not being much of a laptop since it weighs as much as a small car
> I've recently started moving away from the laptop formfactor and bough an external screen and a keyboard.
> The screen I bought is 4K but the card just won't output it. Not even at 30Hz.
> 
> My question is this: Could I get the 4K screen working properly if I overclocked the card? (obviously I can't game in 4K, but desktop should work, I guess)
> 
> Thanks!!


Overclocking the card won't help. Are you using the Thunderbolt port to hook up your monitor? If not then you should try that.


----------



## paranoiadotkom

Actually I tried with the HDMI and the miniDP/Thunderbolt 2 connection. HDMI 1.4a is anyway limited to [email protected], but I also couldn't get higher on miniDPI which should be able to go higher but doesn't. The specs on nVidia's site also say that [email protected] is max on both, even though HDMI is a physical limitations and miniDP isn't. 
As I'm kinda waiting for Cannonlake and Volta to come out I'm thinking I might buy a used Office PC (maybe 2nd Gen i5) and stick a newer GPU in it (with proper 4K desktop support) but nothing fancy, maybe a RX560. I don't know what to do 



Acoma_Andy said:


> Overclocking the card won't help. Are you using the Thunderbolt port to hook up your monitor? If not then you should try that.


----------



## wolfmight

Hi, I attempted to flash my G75VX 670MX GPU VBIOS with custom settings without success, but now the "Initial Display" is incorrect during POST and only displaying to the External HDMI for POST, BIOS Config, Etc (Laptop Monitor is Black/Off during POST & BIOS Config).

Windows detects my laptop monitor just fine, but it's super annoying I have to plug in an external monitor just to access the bios.
I originally flashed a customized VBIOS which didn't unlock clock/memory settings as expected - still the same, but the default monitor changed. I reflashed the backed up VBIOS and the issue persists. I also reflashed the BIOS with .206 G75VX without resolution. I also removed the battery, removed the onboard coin battery, and the graphics card to help power cycle firmwares without success - the same issue persists.

Pretty sure this is an "Initial Display" setting persisting somewhere in the bios or vbios. Asus didn't include this in their official BIOS config. Is there another way to further reset or modify this?

Can someone upload a copy of their ASUS 670MX VBIOS? I may have not backed mine up correctly and I can't find it anywhere - not even on the TechPowerup backup vbios collection.

EDIT: Here's the original stock VBIOS for Asus Nvidia 670MX in case anyone else is looking: 
http://voltground.com/vbioses/ASUS.G75VX.670MX.zip - per Dreamonic from Voltground ASUS ROG G75VX 670MX overclocking - stock vbios before changes


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Per Turbine1991's request, I've reuploaded Dave_2-28-2015.rom. I still have all of my work backed up so if anything is missing, feel free to ask. If you have any questions, add me on discord: Dave_#7212


----------



## DaveUnderscore

paranoiadotkom said:


> Actually I tried with the HDMI and the miniDP/Thunderbolt 2 connection. HDMI 1.4a is anyway limited to [email protected], but I also couldn't get higher on miniDPI which should be able to go higher but doesn't. The specs on nVidia's site also say that [email protected] is max on both, even though HDMI is a physical limitations and miniDP isn't.
> As I'm kinda waiting for Cannonlake and Volta to come out I'm thinking I might buy a used Office PC (maybe 2nd Gen i5) and stick a newer GPU in it (with proper 4K desktop support) but nothing fancy, maybe a RX560. I don't know what to do


The only way you'd be able to even think of going higher is by setting a custom resolution in the nvidia control panel and using CVT reduced blank. That's how I got the g75vx to run 2560x1440 @ 120Hz when it was locked at 60Hz due to bandwidth limitations. It's also how I was able to get the 17" screen to 120Hz @ 1920x1080. gl


----------



## wolfmight

RypeDub said:


> https://mega.nz/#!NZY2GIrC!uzE71VkthBRp_GJvuVgvdAC-DoMsW_IjfvD-sqiIEAA
> 
> Here you go: "bindiou67" from YouTube.
> 
> This is my CURRENT BIOS in BOTH the 6MB dump for everyone here and the 8MB dump for those who can chip clip.
> 
> Note: my vBIOS is NOT the MAXIMUM overclocked. I actually need to lower the max memory clock, adjust the max voltage and adjust the max max core clock.
> 
> If you just need the vBIOS, you can extract it via MMTool using either dump.
> 
> If you can't use a chip clip, use the 6MB BIOS dump for all purposes.



Hey, what SKU is your G75VX? Mine is G75VX-BHI7N11.
I need a fresh dump SBIOS 8MB for chip clip to revive my system. Would this work or do you have the original 8MB? Got the eprom programmer (TL866A & EEPROM FLASH 8051) ready for flashin.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

wolfmight said:


> Hey, what SKU is your G75VX? Mine is G75VX-BHI7N11.
> I need a fresh dump SBIOS 8MB for chip clip to revive my system. Would this work or do you have the original 8MB? Got the eprom programmer (TL866A & EEPROM FLASH 8051) ready for flashin.


My G75VX is a G75VX-TS72. The differences between yours and mine are as follows:

1. 1TB HDD instead of 750GB
2. 8GB ram instead of 16GB

As long as you don't have a model that has the 3D panel (50pin; they also indicate it in the model name; it'd end in "3D"), you're fine. And from what I've read, your model uses a 40pin connector for the LCD and isn't the 3D model (http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/g75vx-screen-upgrade.726676/). Just make sure you take a full 8MB backup before doing anything and if you flash the wrong bios, you can always go back. As long as you've got the eeprom programmer, you don't really have anything to worry about.


----------



## wolfmight

I can't get my TL866II to detect the correct BIOS IC for my G75VX in XGPRO v7.08.
I updated to the latest firmware and have take a snapshot of the actual bios for info to compare.
The IC detects as "Unknown Device" - definitely made sure everything is connected and it appears to be reading a Device Code and Data from the IC if I uncheck Check ID. 

The printed text on the IC BIOS chip reads:

*MXIC MX
25L6445E
M2I-10G
SK935900
L123155*

Clearly *MXIC* is the *Macronix*
*25L6445E* finds 6 results (screencap attached)
I would assume this is one of the 4 "8" pin variations, most likely *SOP8* per the Pin adapters showing SOP8 or SOP16 to DIP conversation. 

IC Packaging Acronyms: 
*SOP*:Small Outline Package (chip pins visible)
*WSON*: Very Very Thin Small Outline No Lead Package (chip pins not visible , solder points hidden under the chip)
*OTP*: one-time-programmable ( basically _read only_ - pretty sure this isn't the modern flashable memory BIOS IC today, but rather for a PROM or ROM or old school ROM BIOS )

Comparing example photos, this is definitely SOP.

I'm using the SOP16/SOP8-DIP8 REV4 adapter .. connected the RED WIRE of the clamps to the PIN 1 DOT on the BIOS CHIP and PIN1 on the adapter. Then, I have the adapter plugged into the TL866II with PIN 1 in the DOT PIN 1 (upper right) and clamped (locked) down into position. The TL866II device passes all tests in the XGPRO v7.08 software and I updated to the latest firmware as the software requested. 

*UPDATE:* OK, So I attempted 25L6445E @ SOP8 and unchecked "Check ID" then did a read and was able to pull up BIOS data from the clipped IC.

Perhaps I need to try other software with this device? What am I missing. hmm. Why unknown when the chip is CLEARLY in the IC database of this software... The Device ID also detects, but changes and isn't consistent (corruption??). See 2nd photo below on the right, I checked the ID a few times and got different results from the same chip ()

*UPDATE 2:* Well, I backed up the original BIOS data using MX25L6445E @ SOP8 - then attempted to write the 8MB dump from RyanDub's Tools 3.3.3 - I get ERROR CODE: Address:0x000010 buf_val:0x5a ic_val:0x2d TL866II - Programming Stopped.

I did a manual chip erase successfully and verified it was blank successfully, then tried the write again and the same error. Hmmmm!!

Perhaps the Check ID MUST DETECT for this to work, regardless of having the manual IC model / SOP type. Should I uncheck anything else, uncheck Verify After or "Off protect before programming" perhaps? I read this verification failure during writing could potentially be a failing eprom as well - if that's the case the system is destined for failure till that IC is swapped with a functional readable/writable one. Perhaps I can replace this and give it another go. I've read on several forums now that many G75VX eproms corrupt easy - were a bunch released with potentially defective eprom chips (the dreaded Macronix chips lol)? 


I'll wait for a response from here 







RypeDub said:


> RypeDub's Tools v33:
> https://mega.nz/#!5RhXEQBJ!N_FHE_uTp6jU-WvPbkRctFVn4vRLUAjn_fUgi1P9PIY
> 
> Video Tutorial:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oegoQuQR7Oo


Video is down, can you re-upload?


----------



## wolfmight

XGPRO v7.10 and a newer firmware for the TL866II claims to have resolved this specific issue for the Macronix 25L6445E SOP8 but it's still failing to read/write my BIOS chip.... need to use a different device probably.

Download the latest XGPRO here http://www.autoelectric.cn/en/tl866_main.html


----------



## Turbine1991

I need some help from someone familiar with getting a GTX 780MX working in a G75VW motherboard.

So I cracked my VX motherboard somehow, so I ordered a replacement - The only thing was, I received a VW one. (Which has a Macronix rom I can successfully read/write to - thankfully)

I've tried replacing my G75VX vbios into the G75VW motherboard and flashing that. Keeping all of the addresses the same as default for both extracting the VX and replacing the VW area - I do notice however that the VW bios is 6mb instead of 8. (Not sure if it matters)

Unfortunately this VW bios with a 670MX vbios shows a blank screen on boot. However, the power is definitely on and the fans are going.


----------



## RypeDub

Turbine1991 said:


> I need some help from someone familiar with getting a GTX 780MX working in a G75VW motherboard.
> 
> So I cracked my VX motherboard somehow, so I ordered a replacement - The only thing was, I received a VW one. (Which has a Macronix rom I can successfully read/write to - thankfully)
> 
> I've tried replacing my G75VX vbios into the G75VW motherboard and flashing that. Keeping all of the addresses the same as default for both extracting the VX and replacing the VW area - I do notice however that the VW bios is 6mb instead of 8. (Not sure if it matters)
> 
> Unfortunately this VW bios with a 670MX vbios shows a blank screen on boot. However, the power is definitely on and the fans are going.


 Please make a new thread.

yesn't one here is going to assist you because you're off topic.


----------



## RypeDub

I took down YouTube channel in protest YouTube demonentizing small channels.

Idk when I'll reupload.


----------



## RypeDub

You actually can get 4k @60p Hz.

It's a driver issue.

Install ASUS's driver, then install this: https://www.driveridentifier.com/download.php

And install whatever the latest driver from whatever company your machine will allow installation of.

Some manufacturers build in a check for manufacturer, even though the chip controller is literally the same.


----------



## Isavlad

Hello! Thanks for continuing to update this theme, and installed the modified bios that they put here and my G75VX works fine ... but the touchpad and the hdmi output stopped working, I hope you can help me know how to enable them again !!!
Thank you!!!

RypeDub you are great for this great guide!


----------



## wolfmight

DaveUnderscore said:


> 
> 
> More in-depth video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgkfSh4V0nY
> 
> Full 8MB dump of G75VX (v206) BIOS: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/G75VXAS-206-OK.rar
> My fully customized 8MB dump: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/Dave_.ROM
> Tools/Software: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104031378/BIOS_TOOLS.zip
> EEPROM clips: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOIC8-SOP8-Flash-Chip-IC-Test-Clip-EEPROM-In-circuit-Programm-BIOS-93-25-24-26-/151408965499?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2340ad777b
> EEPROM programmer: http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-25-Series-EEPROM-Flash-BIOS-USB-Programmer-CH341A-W-Software-Driver-/131263167459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8fe4fbe3



Can you re-upload those 8MB dumps please? I attempted to backup mine and write another but my eprom programmer didn't connect successfully and therefore didn't backup correctly - was using that TL866II but tried the CH341A instead which reads and writes to the bios chip like a champ!
Lord have mercy everyone is trying to charge to download this dump - scam bios bastards, i never pay nevvvar.

EDIT: Found it - http://radio-uchebnik.ru/shem/59-noutbuki/2275-asus-g75vx-proshivka-bios - this worked
Mirror: http://mirr.re/d/Ax7


----------



## Dalexus

RypeDub said:


> Section 2: How To Extract / Insert A Custom Video BIOS File (Or Sometimes Referred To As A vBIOS) Into / From Your System BIOS Using MMTool​
> 
> Part One: How To Use MMTool To Dump / Backup / Extract Your Video BIOS (sometimes called a vBIOS)
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)1.) Download MMTool, this is the program that will allow you to Load up your BIOS and insert the custom vBIOS, here is the download link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/83er4m
> 
> 2.) Load up MMTool and then click on the Load Image button and locate the BIOS-Backup.rom we just made in your BIOS Tools/System BIOS/vBIOS Inserted folder.
> 
> 3.) Now locate and click on the Extract tab.
> 
> 4.) Once on the Extract Tab, click on Browse and navigate to your BIOS Tools folder. Lets make a new folder: Video BIOS. Go into that folder and make one more: Backup folder.
> 
> 5.) Where is says File name: lets name our backup: vBIOS-Backup.rom. We are saving our vBIOS right now.
> 
> 6.) Underneath where it shows the file path, there is a section called: For Option ROM Only. Check the box: Link present, then keep it at the default option, do NOT change the drop down list.
> 
> 7.) Now click on Extract to the right. We have now just dumped / backed up / extracted our Video BIOS, or vBIOS.
> 
> Part Two: How To Use MMTool To Insert Your Custom / Modified Video BIOS (sometimes called a vBIOS) Back Into Your System BIOS
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)1.) Download MMTool, this is the program that will allow you to Load up your BIOS and insert the custom vBIOS, here is the download link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/83er4m
> 
> 2.) Load up MMTool and then click on the Load Image button and locate the BIOS-Backup.rom we just made in your BIOS Tools/System BIOS/vBIOS Inserted folder.
> 
> 3.) Now locate and click on the Extract tab.
> 
> 4.) Once on the Extract Tab, click on Browse and navigate to your BIOS Tools folder. Lets make a new folder: Video BIOS. Go into that folder and make one more: Backup folder.
> 
> 5.) Where is says File name: lets name our backup: vBIOS-Backup.rom. We are saving our vBIOS right now.
> 
> 6.) Underneath where it shows the file path, there is a section called: For Option ROM Only. Check the box: Link present, then keep it at the default option, do NOT change the drop down list.
> 
> 7.) Now click on Extract to the right. We have now just dumped / backed up / extracted our Video BIOS, or vBIOS.



Thank you guys for really great job, I read already all pages of discussion. And prior to flashing my Asus G75VX 3D please clarify Section 2 - how to correct insert vBIOS, because at instruction double copied same info for extract only.
Thanks in advance and best regards.


----------



## Dalexus

It is looks like it is required in MMTool load image from vBIOS Inserted folder and then click replace tab, browse Kepler edited vBios and check the box: Link present, then keep it at the default option. After that push replace button. And finally save button. It will be saved to "vBIOS Inserted" folder as BIOS-Backup.rom. And finally we are ready to flash.
Please comment is it correct?
Thanks


----------



## Dalexus

Anybody know is it still working? Already flashed my edited vBIOS but overclock is doesn't works at Windows 10. Tried many nVidia drivers, also v. 353, but no anyone supports overclock.


----------



## Dalexus

Already done by using another way... GPU Core/Mem 900/2400MHz stable, 73deg temp under stress test. Mentioned above method of core overclocking unlock is not working.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Shame to know there won't likely be any GPU released that can do what this thing managed all that time ago. Only now does the 670MX start to struggle in games, was probably the best GPU to try to snag back when it was released.  Had a good run, that's for sure.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Updated Link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TT9T-gmd9q4QTkEapktN7yTnbeP16SlI
Also attached the zip from the video to this post.

btw I'm not sure what you mean about windows 10 because I still use my g75vx to game occasionally on windows 10 and the OC works just fine for me. It's a bios-level mod, not a software mod.


----------



## sigmadelta666

thank for the updated link.


----------



## samozen

RypeDub said:


> Section 3: How To Apply Manual Overclocking To Your Graphics Card
> *
> IF YOU HAVE DONE EVERYTHING IN THIS THREAD TO APPLY AN OVERCLOCK, BUT JUST DON'T SEEM TO BE HITTING ANY CLOCKS YOU ARE SETTING, IT MIGHT BE BECAUSE YOUR GRAPHICS CARD AND CPU NEED TO HAVE THEIR THERMAL PASTE AND THERMAL PADS REPLACED!!!
> 
> THIS IS BECAUSE THE THERMAL PASTE / PADS WERE EITHER IMPROPERLY INSTALLED OR ARE DAMAGE OR IS WEARING OUT AND YOUR TEMPERATURES ARE SOO HIGH YOUR CARD IS REDUCING POWER TO KEEP COOL AND PREVENT DAMAGE, THUS DISABLING OVERCLOCKING!!!
> 
> PLEASE CHECK THE LAST PAGE FOR INFO ON THIS!!! I WILL BE ADDING A LINK AND TUTORIAL ON HOW TO DO SO SOON!!!
> 
> DO NOT USE ARTIC SILVER 5 FOR THE GPU / IN REPLACEMENT OF THERMAL PADS FOR THE GPU!! USE http://www.arcticsilver.com/cmq2.html
> 
> THIS IS A TRI-LINEAR CERAMIC BASED THERMAL PASTE AND DOES NOT CONDUCT ELECTRICITY, ARTIC SILVER 5 IS A POLYSYNTHETIC SILVER BASED THERMAL PASTE AND IS VERY SLIGHTLY CAPACITIVE, WHICH COULD POTENTIALLY FRY CIRCUITRY!!!
> 
> ARTIC SILVER 5 SHOULD ONLY BE USED ON YOUR CPU*​**note: Artic Silver 5 is the actual product, Artic Silver 7 is actually just 7 grams of the AS5 product, do not be fooled by others on the interwebs, and do your own research. hell, email Artic Silver if you'd like.
> 
> 
> This section will explain how to use a program called Kepler BIOS Tweaker to modify a Video BIOS (vBIOS) file to apply custom overclocking AND voltage modifications in order to utilize as much power as you can from this amazing graphics card.
> 
> I don't have the link right now but the topic is from this site. Google Kepler BIOS Tweaker and that will have the tutorial on how to use the program till I have time to re word it here.
> 
> Work in progress, do NOT follow yet*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)
> Open KBT
> 
> Click on the Open button in the lower left of the app, navigate to your vBIOS-Backup.rom file, copy it, go up one folder, make a new folder Kepler Edited, paste a copy in there and choose that file to open in KBT
> 
> On the main page, change TDP Base Clock to: 993 MHz and Memory Clock to 2400 MHz
> 
> Then click on the Voltage Table tab, scroll down to the bottom till you see P05 and P00
> 
> Change ALL the sliders, left and right, to 1037.5mV. There are a total of 12 sliders that need to say 1037.5mV.
> 
> Now click on the Boost Table tab, move the bottom slider to 993 MHz.
> 
> Lastly, click on the Save BIOS button in the bottom left of the app
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> How to overclock your Monitor, for the lulz:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/1UE0d
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> How to OverClock your Fan Speeds!
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1070494
> 
> Here is the configuration for our laptop: https://mega.nz/#!oEQkjJzQ!OxJa5QMQwNsVuNz549YxVo-PiKoS8hkE2HsRzU1YZV4
> 
> .



1. could you please upload the monitor overclock image it is removed from the server. mega link is also removed
2. Did you also overclocked the cpu?
3. what thermal pads would you say that are the best for the gpu and cpu? are the liquid metal ideal for both cpu and gpu?


----------



## samozen

Hello everyone,
i overclocked the GPU with the vBios extracted from DaveUnderscore and flashed through cmd with these results.
are the settings alright? is there something wrong? for the info i just changed the CPU thermal paste with liquid metal but the GPU i did not changed it is the as the day i bought it. 
When i changed the memory clock offset in Nvidia inspector with the base clock offset by 444 mhz+ the pc blocked and i need to shutdown the pc rapidly. i thought i bricked the Video card. As i restarted everything was returned to normal settings.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

samozen said:


> Hello everyone,
> i overclocked the GPU with the vBios extracted from DaveUnderscore and flashed through cmd with these results.
> are the settings alright? is there something wrong? for the info i just changed the CPU thermal paste with liquid metal but the GPU i did not changed it is the as the day i bought it.
> When i changed the memory clock offset in Nvidia inspector with the base clock offset by 444 mhz+ the pc blocked and i need to shutdown the pc rapidly. i thought i bricked the Video card. As i restarted everything was returned to normal settings.


The OC for the gpu is already written into the BIOS, so any oc's you set in software will be in addition to that. The defaults in my bios are just higher, so *putting at 1489 MHz will kill the card*. So, don't touch the OC; everything is set at a bios-level.

Stock 670mx is 601 MHz core and 700 MHz Mem
My BIOS: 1045 MHz core and 2601 MHz Mem

Other than that, run my defaults (+0 on core and +0 on mem - aka no changes) and you'll be good. If it's unstable, lower the clocks via MSI afterburner.


----------



## samozen

DaveUnderscore said:


> The OC for the gpu is already written into the BIOS, so any oc's you set in software will be in addition to that. The defaults in my bios are just higher, so *putting at 1489 MHz will kill the card*. So, don't touch the OC; everything is set at a bios-level.
> 
> Stock 670mx is 601 MHz core and 700 MHz Mem
> My BIOS: 1045 MHz core and 2601 MHz Mem
> 
> Other than that, run my defaults (+0 on core and +0 on mem - aka no changes) and you'll be good. If it's unstable, lower the clocks via MSI afterburner.


thanks a lot.


----------



## samozen

hi again. what is this error PDR Region does not exist?

ntel (R) Flash Programming Tool. Version: 8.0.10.1464
Copyright (c) 2007 - 2012, Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

Platform: Intel(R) HM77 Express Chipset
Reading HSFSTS register... Flash Descriptor: Valid

--- Flash Devices Found ---
MX25L6405D ID:0xC22017 Size: 8192KB (65536Kb)

PDR Region does not exist.

- Reading Flash [0x800000] 6144KB of 6144KB - 100% complete.
- Erasing Flash Block [0x215000] - 100% complete.
- Programming Flash [0x215000] 8KB of 8KB - 100% complete.
- Erasing Flash Block [0x222000] - 100% complete.
- Programming Flash [0x222000] 12KB of 12KB - 100% complete.
- Erasing Flash Block [0x233000] - 100% complete.
- Programming Flash [0x233000] 4KB of 4KB - 100% complete.
- Erasing Flash Block [0x235000] - 100% complete.
- Programming Flash [0x235000] 4KB of 4KB - 100% complete.
- Erasing Flash Block [0x483000] - 100% complete.
- Programming Flash [0x483000] 4KB of 4KB - 100% complete.
- Erasing Flash Block [0x48A000] - 100% complete.
- Programming Flash [0x48A000] 4KB of 4KB - 100% complete.
- Erasing Flash Block [0x54D000] - 100% complete.
- Programming Flash [0x54D000] 684KB of 684KB - 100% complete.
- Verifying Flash [0x800000] 6144KB of 6144KB - 100% complete.
RESULT: The data is identical.

FPT Operation Passed

F:\10.05.2015\BIOS TOOLS\FPTw64>


----------



## FullmetalFox991

Hey all, left this thread a few years back. Life got busy.

Thanks to RypeDub, I was sucessfully able to un-brick my g75vx, and also install his custom bios. Stable GPU clock at 946 MHz and memory clock at 2404 MHz. Such a lad 

Now, I'm not entirely sure this question falls under this thread, but I will ask it anyways as this thread has been very helpful for this laptop. Has anyone successfully attached an eGPU to this laptop? I've been looking at the "beast EXP GDC v8.4d" to attach to the mPCIe for the wifi chip. There have been forums on other sites regarding the g75vw, but not for this model. would the thunderbolt 1 connection be a better option? Reason for asking is, while I can get high-ish settings for The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt at 2560 x 1080, I am looking to play newer games such as Metro exodus. Currently, I experience massive screen tear at cutscenes, and the fps is well under 30 in most instances (using 1920 x 1080). Still amazed that this laptop can run it at all, honestly. 

Any info would be well appreciated.


----------



## DaveUnderscore

I debated doing an eGPU setup with this system, there is an option that should work where you remove the wifi card and run directly through that (



).


----------



## FullmetalFox991

That was exactly my thinking. Here's my post to reddit asking the same question.

"Asus G75vx eGPU Compatibility
Hey all, first post here on Reddit. So I have an Asus g75vx with a 670mx integrated gpu (laptop). Currently, I am running a modded bios for overclocking the base and memory clock speeds. My current base clock hovers around 950 mHz, whereas the memory is around 2400 mHz (using nvidia inspector). I have removed the bottom panel and added extra mini heatsinks to increase the cooling performance, and have applied new thermal paste/pads to the cpu and gpu. I use a LG display at 2560x1080 overclocked to 75Hz.

However, with all new games, my system is limited to medium settings with <40 fps on most, and plenty of screen tear. I have used the included software with MSI afterburner to check what is the bottleneck on my system, and it seems to be the gpu. (I tested with metro exodus, and 100% of the gpu is being used, whereas the cpu stays around 30ish%, memory around 2.4gigs of my total 8gigs with medium settings).

I have been interested to mod my system further with an eGPU, as the laptop itself, while being dated, is still a powerhouse on most applications. I know that my laptop has a mPCIe slot for the wifi chip, which is what I plan to use got connecting said eGPU (Will be using usb wifi chip to regain wifi). However, very little info is available about the compatibility of external graphics cards for this laptop. I've read forums of a (weaker) laptop, the g75vw, and some people having successfully run cards such as the 780 ti/ 660ti etc.

I have already purchased the "beast EXP GDC v8.4d" PCIe dock in hopes of obtaining this feat. Due to recent terrible worldwide events, shipping will most likely be delayed for a couple of months, so I have time to research further. It's around $40USD.

I've heard that 1000 series (nvidia) cards will not run, due to driver incompatibility. However, I am looking to get a 900 series card, specifically, the 980 ti. Does anybody know if this card will work?

Also, my laptop has a thunderbolt 1 connection. Would this be a better choice?

Any help would be appreciated "


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Thunderbolt would probably be better, but it would also cost a lot more and you're more likely to have compatibility issues if you go that route. However tbh, I would just say build a desktop - you'll get a lot more out of it than upgrading the g75vx.

People have done it with the g75vw using a mini pcie card (it's pcie 2.0 x1), which is basically an older version of the vx: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?88324-Guide-G75VW-eGPU-installation-with-gtx-750ti


----------



## RypeDub

samozen said:


> hi again. what is this error PDR Region does not exist?
> 
> ntel (R) Flash Programming Tool. Version: 8.0.10.1464
> Copyright (c) 2007 - 2012, Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> Platform: Intel(R) HM77 Express Chipset
> Reading HSFSTS register... Flash Descriptor: Valid
> 
> --- Flash Devices Found ---
> MX25L6405D ID:0xC22017 Size: 8192KB (65536Kb)
> 
> PDR Region does not exist.
> 
> - Reading Flash [0x800000] 6144KB of 6144KB - 100% complete.
> - Erasing Flash Block [0x215000] - 100% complete.
> - Programming Flash [0x215000] 8KB of 8KB - 100% complete.
> - Erasing Flash Block [0x222000] - 100% complete.
> - Programming Flash [0x222000] 12KB of 12KB - 100% complete.
> - Erasing Flash Block [0x233000] - 100% complete.
> - Programming Flash [0x233000] 4KB of 4KB - 100% complete.
> - Erasing Flash Block [0x235000] - 100% complete.
> - Programming Flash [0x235000] 4KB of 4KB - 100% complete.
> - Erasing Flash Block [0x483000] - 100% complete.
> - Programming Flash [0x483000] 4KB of 4KB - 100% complete.
> - Erasing Flash Block [0x48A000] - 100% complete.
> - Programming Flash [0x48A000] 4KB of 4KB - 100% complete.
> - Erasing Flash Block [0x54D000] - 100% complete.
> - Programming Flash [0x54D000] 684KB of 684KB - 100% complete.
> - Verifying Flash [0x800000] 6144KB of 6144KB - 100% complete.
> RESULT: The data is identical.
> 
> FPT Operation Passed
> 
> F:\10.05.2015\BIOS TOOLS\FPTw64>


If I remember correctly, I think it is because of the version of the program you are using / what program are you using / do you have administrator privilege?

Try running it on the C drive as well / the same drive as your windows installation.


----------



## RypeDub

samozen said:


> 1. could you please upload the monitor overclock image it is removed from the server. mega link is also removed
> 2. Did you also overclocked the cpu?
> 3. what thermal pads would you say that are the best for the gpu and cpu? are the liquid metal ideal for both cpu and gpu?


I apologize for the late reply, I do still have the laptop and can check the monitor but i have to plug it in as I unplugged the connection from the main board to cut down on power draw to use for other things and have been using an external monitor.

Dave overclocked the CPU, it's a little bit longer process and hes better at explaining it than me but its been so long by now i'm not sure if either of us will do another round up.

If a lot of people are interested, maybe him and I can meet up some day and do some huge collab where we outline and detail everything and then properly backup and archive everything for you all 

You could use liquid metal, just check the corrosion every 3 - 6 months, to a year and replace your cooler if it starts getting too worn (save the liquid metal, it's still good).

Just make sure to use conformal coating that Gamers Nexus always talks about and always squirt the liquid metal onto paper towels first, then spread onto a cuetip and then use that to apply a thin, but even layer onto your surfaces.

These are fine:
https://www.amazon.com/Wathai-Off-W...&keywords=thermal+pads&qid=1596147428&sr=8-18


----------



## Lothos156

Sorry, late comer to this thread. I have a G75VX laptop and I love tinkering around with laptops.

I read some where that even if you changed the video card on this laptop that the BIOS would not allow the new card to work. With the custom BIOS that was designed in this thread would it allow me to replace the Video card?

I was thinking of trying to put a ASUS 870M card as the Watts are 100 just like the 670MX and it looks just about the same size. It is also the same technology for the MXM port.

The only concern I have is that the TDP is 75 on the 670MX but on the 870M it is 110.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## RypeDub

Lothos156 said:


> Sorry, late comer to this thread. I have a G75VX laptop and I love tinkering around with laptops.
> 
> I read some where that even if you changed the video card on this laptop that the BIOS would not allow the new card to work. With the custom BIOS that was designed in this thread would it allow me to replace the Video card?
> 
> I was thinking of trying to put a ASUS 870M card as the Watts are 100 just like the 670MX and it looks just about the same size. It is also the same technology for the MXM port.
> 
> The only concern I have is that the TDP is 75 on the 670MX but on the 870M it is 110.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


Unfortunately, I've never attempted to upgrade my card not has anyone donated a card for temporary or permanent useage for testing. 

So I honestly do not know how to upgrade the cards, what you need to do in terms of BIOS and them how to manage cooling.

I hope you find out 🙏🏼 good luck


----------



## Lothos156

Was going to use the same heat sink that is on the 670MX. It appears to cover the same areas that the 870M uses. My only condern is the TDP. Now if I want to be completely safe I could go with the 860M which has less TDP than the 670MX.

I looked at photos of the 870m and 860M and the look to be the same size as the 670MXwith the same tech and their chips seem to line up as well for the cooling heat sink.

My concern is if I need to update the BIOS with yours or can I use the stock BIOS. Does your BIOS remove all the graphic card limitations?


EDITED: Another question I had is if anyone ever tried to change the memory? I know you can't put anything higher than DDR3 1600Mhz but can you put in memory of the same speed that is 1.35v (not 1.5v as the current ones are) and have a CAS LATENCY of 9 (instead of 11 with the current one). Going 2 full points down on CAS Latency is the same as getting 2133Mhz memory with their standard CAS Latency when it comes to performance. Will the BIOS pick it up and adjust the CAS Latency correctly?


----------



## RypeDub

Lothos156 said:


> Was going to use the same heat sink that is on the 670MX. It appears to cover the same areas that the 870M uses. My only condern is the TDP. Now if I want to be completely safe I could go with the 860M which has less TDP than the 670MX.
> 
> I looked at photos of the 870m and 860M and the look to be the same size as the 670MXwith the same tech and their chips seem to line up as well for the cooling heat sink.
> 
> My concern is if I need to update the BIOS with yours or can I use the stock BIOS. Does your BIOS remove all the graphic card limitations?
> 
> 
> EDITED: Another question I had is if anyone ever tried to change the memory? I know you can't put anything higher than DDR3 1600Mhz but can you put in memory of the same speed that is 1.35v (not 1.5v as the current ones are) and have a CAS LATENCY of 9 (instead of 11 with the current one). Going 2 full points down on CAS Latency is the same as getting 2133Mhz memory with their standard CAS Latency when it comes to performance. Will the BIOS pick it up and adjust the CAS Latency correctly?


You definitely need to aquire the vBIOS from the system BIOS inside of a laptop that has the card already installed, them merge the new vBIOS with the g75vx system BIOS.

As for the memory: just try it. It'll either work at correct speeds, CPU limited speeds or none at all. But it won't harm anything.

And if the cooling system seems to fit: go a head and try the physical upgrade !!!


----------



## Lothos156

RypeDub said:


> You definitely need to aquire the vBIOS from the system BIOS inside of a laptop that has the card already installed, them merge the new vBIOS with the g75vx system BIOS.
> 
> As for the memory: just try it. It'll either work at correct speeds, CPU limited speeds or none at all. But it won't harm anything.
> 
> And if the cooling system seems to fit: go a head and try the physical upgrade !!!


A bit confused (sorry I have not read up yet how to install the custom BIOS). Are you saying I need to find a system with the video card installed first to take some sort of snap shot of that BIOS before I can put it into the system?


----------



## RypeDub

Lothos156 said:


> A bit confused (sorry I have not read up yet how to install the custom BIOS). Are you saying I need to find a system with the video card installed first to take some sort of snap shot of that BIOS before I can put it into the system?


Yes: we need to find a similar Asus laptop with the card you want to upgrade to. Then, you extract the system BIOS using a program or a USB tool, then you use another program to extract just the vBIOS, and use that same program to insert it into your system BIOS, then use the system BIOS extracting tool or program to flash your system BIOS with the new vBIOS for the upgraded graphics card.

There's tons of people who've uploaded their system BIOS with no modifications and this is what you will be needing to look for.

After you obtain the correct vBIOS for the card you want to upgrade to, and the whole process goes well: then you can extract your new vBIOS with the new card and use whatever nVidia overclocking tool to modify how the vBIOS functions, then reinsert it back into your system BIOS and bam: you've done it all lol

I really wish I could help more but I never help with hardware I don't have in order to reduce any roadblocks or mistakes.

Not all hardware and software functions the same in all environments.


----------



## Lothos156

Hmm so it sounds like even if the card fits and is the same tech it would still not work


----------



## RypeDub

Lothos156 said:


> Hmm so it sounds like even if the card fits and is the same tech it would still not work


It MIGHT, we just don't know.


----------



## Lothos156

RypeDub said:


> It MIGHT, we just don't know.


You know the BIOS best, is it hardcoded in the BIOS information about the video card such as the speed etc... or is it just generic setting preventing the card (any card) from being overclocked?


----------



## RypeDub

Lothos156 said:


> You know the BIOS best, is it hardcoded in the BIOS information about the video card such as the speed etc... or is it just generic setting preventing the card (any card) from being overclocked?


The program Kepler BIOS Tweaker (and subsequently, Maxwell and whatever other ma!ex they use for their cards) does actually modify some key hex values that allow for different things to be achieved.

You can always have some form of factory overclocking, but with the BIOS Tweaker tools, you can change GPU Boost, fan curves, core and memory speeds, voltage unlocks, etc.


----------



## Lothos156

RypeDub said:


> The program Kepler BIOS Tweaker (and subsequently, Maxwell and whatever other ma!ex they use for their cards) does actually modify some key hex values that allow for different things to be achieved.
> 
> You can always have some form of factory overclocking, but with the BIOS Tweaker tools, you can change GPU Boost, fan curves, core and memory speeds, voltage unlocks, etc.


Ok, I think I understand but is there anything hardcoded specifically for the 670MX in the BIOS or is it generic stuff and if so what is it?


----------



## RypeDub

Lothos156 said:


> Ok, I think I understand but is there anything hardcoded specifically for the 670MX in the BIOS or is it generic stuff and if so what is it?


I would think the answer is no.

You use AMIBPT or AMIBPI or whatever to modify the system BIOS options available in the system startup and even like CPU overclocking.

For laptop graphics cards, they insert the vBIOS into the system BIOS and you use the program MMTool to extract the vBIOS, then use Kepler BIOS Tweaker or other tolls to modify the vBIOS, then use MMTool to insert that modified vBIOS back into the system BIOS.

Once you do this, you can either change the stock values for everything or unlock all the sliders and have maximum available options for your setup, environment and use case.

This is how you overclock on laptops that aren't too secured or we've figured out all the necessary programs. Like I've been doing with this mega thread.


----------



## Lothos156

By vBIOS you mean Video BIOS?

If that is the case, can someone then extract the vBIOS from the G750JS motherboard for the 870M graphic card then put it into the G75VX motherboard?


Did a quick google search, is this what I am looking for?








Asus GTX 870M VBIOS


3 GB GDDR5, 941 MHz GPU, 1250 MHz Memory




www.techpowerup.com





EDITED: One more note, look at this old thread at the post made on 2/17/2016 where someone claims the changed the video card and provided the steps





ASUS Republic of Gamers [ROG] | The Choice of Champions Overclocking, PC Gaming, PC Modding, Support, Guides, Advice


This is the Official ASUS Republic of Gamers (ROG) discussion forum. To find out more about ASUS ROG, please go to http://rog.asus.com/.



rog.asus.com


----------



## RypeDub

Lothos156 said:


> By vBIOS you mean Video BIOS?
> 
> If that is the case, can someone then extract the vBIOS from the G750JS motherboard for the 870M graphic card then put it into the G75VX motherboard?
> 
> 
> Did a quick google search, is this what I am looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus GTX 870M VBIOS
> 
> 
> 3 GB GDDR5, 941 MHz GPU, 1250 MHz Memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED: One more note, look at this old thread at the post made on 2/17/2016 where someone claims the changed the video card and provided the steps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Republic of Gamers [ROG] | The Choice of Champions Overclocking, PC Gaming, PC Modding, Support, Guides, Advice
> 
> 
> This is the Official ASUS Republic of Gamers (ROG) discussion forum. To find out more about ASUS ROG, please go to http://rog.asus.com/.
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com


Yes: this is what needs to happen so we can test.

Google that laptop model "8mb system BIOS" and then extract the vBIOS so you can insert it into the system BIOS for the g75vx.

I forget exactly how large that models system BIOS I'd but I think it's similar sized


----------



## Lothos156

RypeDub said:


> Yes: this is what needs to happen so we can test.
> 
> Google that laptop model "8mb system BIOS" and then extract the vBIOS so you can insert it into the system BIOS for the g75vx.
> 
> I forget exactly how large that models system BIOS I'd but I think it's similar sized


Is that link to the 870m BIOS what you are referring to? If so I am wondering if I can use that one. (look at my previous post link)


----------



## RypeDub

Lothos156 said:


> Is that link to the 870m BIOS what you are referring to? If so I am wondering if I can use that one. (look at my previous post link)


I'm sure it might be but it's not verified and I don't remember the size of the vBIOS's and much space the system BIOS has.

You'll have to be doing the research on your own since you want to potentially go through with this upgrade.

Try making your own forum topics and outline all you know and what you are trying to achieve.

Then don't be shy and post on other people topics to try and get as much info as you can so you'll have some understanding and gain confidence to move forward each step of the way.

Since I'm not trying to upgrade and I work so many hours, I won't be much help more than I am now.

It took me 2 to 4 years to learn everything I've posted in this thread.

Start here and branch out.


----------



## Lothos156

RypeDub said:


> I'm sure it might be but it's not verified and I don't remember the size of the vBIOS's and much space the system BIOS has.
> 
> You'll have to be doing the research on your own since you want to potentially go through with this upgrade.
> 
> Try making your own forum topics and outline all you know and what you are trying to achieve.
> 
> Then don't be shy and post on other people topics to try and get as much info as you can so you'll have some understanding and gain confidence to move forward each step of the way.
> 
> Since I'm not trying to upgrade and I work so many hours, I won't be much help more than I am now.
> 
> It took me 2 to 4 years to learn everything I've posted in this thread.
> 
> Start here and branch out.


Fair enough and thank you!

So I started looking at the details you posted on the vBIOS on the first page of this thread. I assume the vBIOS is the only place I need to work with and just need to make a backup of the current one and then try and upload the new one from the link I showed you earlier.

The first thing I noticed was that the MMTool you linked is no longer a valid URL.

I did find this link from MarjoGeeks which is a very safe website








Download UEFI BIOS Updater - MajorGeeks


This tool is able to detect the versions of the OROM/EFI modules, which are inside an AMI UEFI BIOS file and update them.



www.majorgeeks.com





So if I am understanding this right from a high level what i need to do is

Before taking out the old video card

Backup the current vBIOS
Upload the new vBIOS
Shut the laptop down
Replace the card
Boot up the laptop

Theoretically that should work as long as there is enough storage memory for the new vBIOS which appears to be 95kb in size.

I know you never done this but if you had to use your experience with a best guess that sound about right?

And yes I am definitely going to try this, if I brick the laptop its not a big deal.


----------



## Lothos156

Followed the video on how to change the vBIOS settings from page 1 and everything went fine till the last step. I used rufus to create the bootable USB but it just will not boot. I tried several times but it just wont boot up with the USB stick.

Any ideas?


----------



## Lothos156

Got past the USB Boot issue and got it up. I entered the FPT -F command with the file name as said in the video and I got an error 25 about not have access to that flash area after about 15 seconds or so. The video said you would get an error but did not say what error. So I did what the video said which was to just power down and start back up. When I was back in windows the GPU and Memory of the GPU were sill at the same settings. I loaded up MSI Afterburner and I cant get the Overclock past 736Mhz which is the default 135 cap in the application.

Not sure what is wrong


----------



## ComfySTC

Lothos156 said:


> Got past the USB Boot issue and got it up. I entered the FPT -F command with the file name as said in the video and I got an error 25 about not have access to that flash area after about 15 seconds or so. The video said you would get an error but did not say what error. So I did what the video said which was to just power down and start back up. When I was back in windows the GPU and Memory of the GPU were sill at the same settings. I loaded up MSI Afterburner and I cant get the Overclock past 736Mhz which is the default 135 cap in the application.
> 
> Not sure what is wrong


I too am having this exact issue. After creating the modified BIOS I attempted to flash it only to be met with the same error.

I read here and there that this may require shorting a few pins on the motherboard in order to unlock the flash descriptor. Could anyone describe/show which ones these may be?

EDIT: I was using 204, thought it might help if I swapped it to a stock 206, it bricked... but actually I had coincidentally lost a 4GB stick of RAM, (but that took me a sec to figure out) and I finally tried flashing once more through Dave's method (FreeDOS) and I'm still getting the "Error 25." I have purchased a bios programmer, (plus a couple new sticks of ram, got the stock sticks so they'll all match now… hooray for silver linings I guess) and will be attempting to give flash descriptor access to the CPU. I'll be sure to update here whenever I hopefully succeed. Parts should be here in a few days... wish me luck!


----------



## DaveUnderscore

Hate to necro, but I was told that the videos I posted were apparently listed as private; I had them set to unlisted, but for whatever reason, youtube screwed with this (they're public now). Unfortunately, life has been rather busy as I am in the process of finishing school (I uploaded those videos back when I was in college) and all of the things associated with that. That being said, if any files are missing, please feel free to contact me via discord at Dave_#7212 and I can update them accordingly.


----------

